# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  प्रबंधन से सीधी बात |

## pathfinder

प्रिय मित्रों आप लोग बहुत दिन से इस सूत्र की मांग कर रहे थे जिसमे आप अपने मन की बात सीधे प्रबंधन से कह सकें और आपको प्रतिबंधित होने का भय न हो |यह सूत्र प्रत्येक सप्ताह में केवल दो दिन -शनिवार और रविवार को खोला जायेगा ,इस सूत्र में आप लोग अपनी समस्या एवं अपने मन की बात बेहिचक प्रबंधन से कह सकते हैं और एक बार आपकी समस्याएं जानने के बाद समस्याएं अधिक होने पर  उन्हें सुलझाने एवं उनका उत्तर देने में यदि प्रबंधन को एक सप्ताह से अधिक लगेगा तो सूत्र एक सप्ताह से अधिक के लिए भी बंद रह सकता है |इस सूत्र की किसी भी प्रविष्ठी के लिए आपको प्रतिबंधित नहीं किया जायेगा परन्तु इसका यह अर्थ भी नहीं है कि किसी को इस सूत्र में अभद्रता करने की अनुमति मिल गयी है |भले ही सदस्य के विरुद्द कोई अनुशासनात्मक कार्यवाही न की जाये परन्तु यदि अशांति अधिक बढ़ी तो सूत्र को स्थायी रूप से बंद अथवा मिटाया भी जा सकता है | 
इस सूत्र में प्रविष्ठी करने से पहले कृपया निम्न नियमों को पढ़ लीजिए एवं सहमत होने पर ही प्रविष्ठी कीजिये |
१-प्रबंधन प्रत्येक प्रश्न का उत्तर देने के लिए बाध्य नहीं है |ऐसे प्रश्न जिनका उत्तर देने से फोरम का माहौल खराब होने की सम्भावना हो उनका उत्तर नहीं दिया जायेगा साथ ही इनमे ऐसे प्रश्न भी शामिल हैं जिनसे नियामक क्षेत्र की बातें अथवा किसी अन्य सदस्य की वैयक्तिकता के सार्वजनिक होने की सम्भावना हो |
२-सूत्र को विषय से भटकने से रोकने के लिए कृपया अपने एवं अपनी समस्या के विषय में ही प्रश्न करें ,अन्य सदस्यों के विषय में कोई प्रश्न न करें |
३-कृपया सदस्य एक दुसरे की बातो के उत्तर बिलकुल न दें ,केवल प्रबंधन के सदस्यों द्वारा उत्तर दिए जाने की ही प्रतीक्षा करें ,यदि आप किसी सदस्य की बात का उत्तर देना चाहते हैं तो उसके विषय में प्रबंधन को व्यक्तिगत संदेश द्वारा सूचित करें |
४-यदि आप लोग अधिक समय तक इस सूत्र को चलते रहने देना चाहते हैं तो सूत्र में विवाद या अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग बिलकुल न करें |
आशा है कि यह सूत्र सदस्यों एवं फोरम के लिए लाभकारी रहेगा |
धन्यवाद |
नोट:-प्राप्त सुझावों के आधार पर कुछ सदस्य ऑफिस से लोगिन होते हैं और उनकी शनिवार एवं रविवार की छुट्टी रहती है |इसलिए ऐसे सदस्यों को भी ध्यान में रखते हुए अगले सप्ताह से इस सूत्र के खोले जाने के लिए रविवार और सोमवार का दिन निश्चित किया जा रहा है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

महोदय अभी आपने स्पेम पोस्ट के बारे मैं दूसरे सूत्र मैं सुझाव मांगा है , आप उन सदस्यो का क्या करेंगे , जिनहोने जान भुज के स्पेम पोस्ट की है ॥ 
जी हाँ अभी आपने कुछ दिन पहले ही एक सदस्य जो की काफी पुराने है , अनेकों बार अभद्रता के कारण बेन हो चुके है , नकली आय डी बना के लगातार फोरम पे आते रहते है , उनकी एक नकली आय डी को उनकी पुरानी आय डी मैं मिलाया है ॥ 

तब जाके पता चला की वो खुद ही अपने सूत्र मैं आके अपनी ही पोस्ट की तारीफ लगातार करते रहते है ,जेसे की वाह भाई क्या सूत्र है , मजा आ गया , आदि आदि , फिर सूत्र जिस आय डी से बनाया है , उस आईडी से आ केखुद को ही  धन्यवाद देते है , हा हा हा ...........एक बार नहीं ...बार बार

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सदस्य की इज्जत बचाने के लिये उनका नाम नहीं लिख रहा हूँ , धन्यवाद ......

----------


## mantu007

*थैंक्स button हमें फिर से कब लौटाई जा रही है सर जी ?*

----------


## mantu007

*क्या चैट बॉक्स को फिर से शुरू किये जाने की सम्भावना है ?*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

क्या महोदय आप ये बतायेगे की आपके नियामक गण जब तक पद पे रहते है , लगातार दिखते रहते है , मगर पद मुक्त होते ही फोरम से गायब या ना के बराबर योगदान करते है, एक दो अपवाद को छोरके , आखिर ऐसा क्यों है , क्या वे सिर्फ पद पे बने रहने के लिये ही फोरम पे आते थे,

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

मेरा सुझाव है की किसी भी व्यक्ति को पदवी उसके योगदान को देखकर सम्यक द्रस्ती से दी जाए प्रविष्टी संख्या के अधर पर नहीं. वो चाहे मेरी ही क्यों न हो.

----------


## mantu007

*user of the month कब फोरम पटल पर आ रही है ?*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

महोदय ,  कुछ गिने सदस्य नकली आय दी  से मेरे सूत्रो/ अन्य सदस्यो के सूत्रो  मैं आके  मैं लगातार विवाद करने की कोशिश करते है, प्रशासक को तो नकली आय दी जानकारी होती है , फिर ये केसे बार बार संभव हो जाता है, क्योंकि वे लगातार ही आते रहते है , क्या प्रशासक जान भुज के आंखे बंद क्यों किये रहते है, या क्या उनको रोकने के लिये कोई रणनीति आपके  के पास नहीं है ॥

----------


## monieda

@चाँद भाई,
 आपने सही लिखा है | प्रबंधन इस विषय को भलीभांति जानता है किन्तु कई बार सदस्य की इच्छाओं का आदर भी किया जाता है | ऐसी स्थिति से सदस्य की दशा का अंदाजा लगाया जा सकता है | आशा है  फोरम के सदस्य इस से कुछ सबक लेंगे और बार बार अपना नया प्रयोक्ता नाम नहीं बनायेंगे और ना ही किन्ही दो या अधिक प्रयोक्ता नामों के एक में मिलाने का अनुरोध करेंगे |

@मोंटू जी,
 फोरम में अभी नए प्लग इन नहीं लगाये जा रहे हैं इस लिए अभी मौजूदा सुविधाओं के अतिरिक्त नई व्यवस्थाओं के विषय में कुछ भी नहीं कहा जा सकता है | यद्यपि  हम  इस विषय में लगातार  कोशिश  कर रहें हैं  किन्तु सभी कुछ भविष्य की कोख में है |

@राम गुलाम जी, 
दोस्त आपने जो बात कही है उस विषय में सोच कर ही प्रबंधन प्रविष्टियों के  आधार  के बारे में सोचा  है क्योंकि प्रविष्टियों की गुणवत्ता के बारे में सभी के विचार अलग अलग हो सकते हैं तब गुणवत्ता चुनने पर प्रबंधन पर वैचारिक असक्षमता का दोष मढ़ा जाएगा | फिर भी हम  प्रविष्टियों के आधार के अलावा प्रविष्टि - गुणवत्ता, फोरम के प्रति लगाव, सदस्यों के प्रति सदभावना और सदस्य की वैचारिक क्षमता को भी  ध्यान  में  रखते हुए   कुछ सुविधाओं को अलग से जोड़ने की व्यवस्था कर रहे हैं |  
जल्द ही समुचित कार्यवाही फोरम के सूचना पटल पर मिल सकेगी |

----------


## King_khan

> @राम गौतम जी, 
> दोस्त आपने जो बात कही है उस विषय में सोच कर ही प्रबंधन प्रविष्टियों के  आधार  के बारे में सोचा  है क्योंकि प्रविष्टियों की गुणवत्ता के बारे में सभी के विचार अलग अलग हो सकते हैं तब गुणवत्ता चुनने पर प्रबंधन पर वैचारिक असक्षमता का दोष मढ़ा जाएगा | फिर भी हम  प्रविष्टियों के आधार के अलावा प्रविष्टि - गुणवत्ता, फोरम के प्रति लगाव, सदस्यों के प्रति सदभावना और सदस्य की वैचारिक क्षमता को भी  ध्यान  में  रखते हुए   कुछ सुविधाओं को अलग से जोड़ने की व्यवस्था कर रहे हैं |  
> जल्द ही समुचित कार्यवाही फोरम के सूचना पटल पर मिल सकेगी |


*माननीय नियामक महोदय पुराने फोरम पर सदस्यों को पद प्रविष्टियों की गुणवत्ता और सदस्य की रचनात्मकता के आधार पर खुद प्रबंधन ही देता था तो क्या उनका आंकलन सही नहीं था ?  *

----------


## King_khan

*पुराने सदस्यों के फोरम पर ना आने का क्या कारण हो सकता है ?*

----------


## pathfinder

> महोदय अभी आपने स्पेम पोस्ट के बारे मैं दूसरे सूत्र मैं सुझाव मांगा है , आप उन सदस्यो का क्या करेंगे , जिनहोने जान भुज के स्पेम पोस्ट की है ॥ 
> जी हाँ अभी आपने कुछ दिन पहले ही एक सदस्य जो की काफी पुराने है , अनेकों बार अभद्रता के कारण बेन हो चुके है , नकली आय डी बना के लगातार फोरम पे आते रहते है , उनकी एक नकली आय डी को उनकी पुरानी आय डी मैं मिलाया है ॥ 
> 
> तब जाके पता चला की वो खुद ही अपने सूत्र मैं आके अपनी ही पोस्ट की तारीफ लगातार करते रहते है ,जेसे की वाह भाई क्या सूत्र है , मजा आ गया , आदि आदि , फिर सूत्र जिस आय डी से बनाया है , उस आईडी से आ केखुद को ही  धन्यवाद देते है , हा हा हा ...........एक बार नहीं ...बार बार


प्रिय चाँद जी इस विषय में शीघ्र ही कोई रूपरेखा तय्यार की जायेगी | यदि इस विषय में किसी सदस्य के पास कोई सुझाव हो तो स्वागत है |



> *थैंक्स button हमें फिर से कब लौटाई जा रही है सर जी ?*


प्रिय मंटू जी थेंक्स बटन के लिए अलग से प्लगिन इंस्टाल करने की आवश्यकता पड़ेगी इसलिए वायदा नहीं करता परन्तु मैं इसे आरम्भ करने का प्रयास अवश्य करूँगा |



> *क्या चैट बॉक्स को फिर से शुरू किये जाने की सम्भावना है ?*


 चैट बॉक्स की सम्भावना कम बल्कि न के बराबर है और वैसे भी चैट बॉक्स ,चौपाल को प्रभावित करेगा |



> क्या महोदय आप ये बतायेगे की आपके नियामक गण जब तक पद पे रहते है , लगातार दिखते रहते है , मगर पद मुक्त होते ही फोरम से गायब या ना के बराबर योगदान करते है, एक दो अपवाद को छोरके , आखिर ऐसा क्यों है , क्या वे सिर्फ पद पे बने रहने के लिये ही फोरम पे आते थे,


मैं इस प्रश्न से सहमत नहीं हूँ ,अधिकतर नियामक पदमुक्त होने के बाद भी फोरम पर सक्रिय योगदान देते हैं ,कुछ के साथ व्यस्तता भी हो सकती है |
एक अन्य बात सदस्यों को अक्सर यह गलतफहमी हो जाती है कि अब तक के सभी नियामकों को पदमुक्त किया गया है ,जबकि सच यह है कि कुछ नियामकों ने नियमन कार्य को जारी रखने में असमर्थतता जताई है और स्वयम इस्तीफ़ा भी दिया है |



> मेरा सुझाव है की किसी भी व्यक्ति को पदवी उसके योगदान को देखकर सम्यक द्रस्ती से दी जाए प्रविष्टी संख्या के अधर पर नहीं. वो चाहे मेरी ही क्यों न हो.


प्रिय राम गौतम जी अब तो सदस्यों ने भी इसी के पक्ष में अपने विचार रखे हैं अन्यथा मैं तो इस पदवी के चयन को स्वचलित प्रक्रिया में ही रखना चाहता था ,क्यूंकि प्रबंधन द्वारा चुने गए सदस्यों को उपाधि देने से अन्य सदस्यों का सहमत होना आवश्यक नहीं है |




> *user of the month कब फोरम पटल पर आ रही है ?*


मंटू जी ,फोरम प्रबंधन में हुए फेरबदल के कारण इसमें विलम्ब हुआ जिसके लिए मुझे खेद भी है ,परन्तु मुझे पूरा विश्वास है कि हम इसे १ दिसम्बर से आरम्भ कर लेंगे |

----------


## monieda

> *माननीय नियामक महोदय पुराने फोरम पर सदस्यों को पद प्रविष्टियों की गुणवत्ता और सदस्य की रचनात्मकता के आधार पर खुद प्रबंधन ही देता था तो क्या उनका आंकलन सही नहीं था ?  *


king khaan जी,  सही था  | हमने उसी व्यवस्था को थोड़ा सा विस्तारित किया है ताकि कुछ अन्य सदस्यों को भी लाभ मिल सके |

----------


## King_khan

> king khaan जी,  सही था  | हमने उसी व्यवस्था को थोड़ा सा विस्तारित किया है ताकि कुछ अन्य सदस्यों को भी लाभ मिल सके |


*बस एक निवेदन है की ये प्रविष्टि संख्या के आधार पर न हो अन्यथा मंच पर रचनात्मक कार्य करने वाले सदस्य ह्त्तोसाहित होंगे |*

----------


## King_khan

> प्रिय राम गौतम जी अब तो सदस्यों ने भी इसी के पक्ष में अपने विचार रखे हैं अन्यथा मैं तो इस पदवी के चयन को स्वचलित प्रक्रिया में ही रखना चाहता था ,क्यूंकि प्रबंधन द्वारा चुने गए सदस्यों को उपाधि देने से अन्य सदस्यों का सहमत होना आवश्यक नहीं है |
> 
> 
> |


*माननीय महोदय जी 
मुझे तो ऐसा नहीं लगता है की कोई भी सदस्य प्रबंधन द्वारा लिए गए निर्णय का विरोध करेगा ?*

----------


## monieda

> *पुराने सदस्यों के फोरम पर ना आने का क्या कारण हो सकता है ?*


  हमारा यह मानना है कि अन्तर्वासना फोरम से जुड़ने वाला कोई भी सदस्य ( अपवाद स्वरुप कुछ सदस्यों को छोड़ कर ) कभी भी फोरम छोड़ कर नहीं जाता है | हमारा यह विश्वास  है कि हमारे सभी सदस्य हमारे  आस पास ही रहते हैं बस इतना है कि वे अपने निजी कारणों से स्वयं को पुराने रूप में नहीं प्रकट करते हैं |  सदस्यों  की निजता का हम आदर करते हैं |

----------


## pathfinder

> महोदय ,  कुछ गिने सदस्य नकली आय दी  से मेरे सूत्रो/ अन्य सदस्यो के सूत्रो  मैं आके  मैं लगातार विवाद करने की कोशिश करते है, प्रशासक को तो नकली आय दी जानकारी होती है , फिर ये केसे बार बार संभव हो जाता है, क्योंकि वे लगातार ही आते रहते है , क्या प्रशासक जान भुज के आंखे बंद क्यों किये रहते है, या क्या उनको रोकने के लिये कोई रणनीति आपके  के पास नहीं है ॥


फ़िलहाल तो आप ऐसे सदस्यों की शिकायत ही कीजिये ,जल्द ही एक से अधिक आईडी बनाकर विवाद करने वाले सदस्यों के विषय में कोई रणनीति बना ली जायेगी | 



> *माननीय नियामक महोदय पुराने फोरम पर सदस्यों को पद प्रविष्टियों की गुणवत्ता और सदस्य की रचनात्मकता के आधार पर खुद प्रबंधन ही देता था तो क्या उनका आंकलन सही नहीं था ?  *


 खान साहब ,वो आंकलन नियामकों ने पूरी ईमानदारी से स्वविवेक का प्रयोग करते हुए किया था परन्तु उसके बावजूद यह आवश्यक नहीं कि अन्य सदस्य उससे सहमत हों |



> *पुराने सदस्यों के फोरम पर ना आने का क्या कारण हो सकता है ?*


इसके लिए निम्न सम्भावनाओं पर विचार किया जा सकता है |
१-अधिकतर सदस्य फोरम पर नए नाम से मौजूद हैं परन्तु यह भी सच है कि वो सक्रिय योगदान नहीं करते क्यूंकि शायद उन्हें प्रबंधन/सदस्यों से कोई नाराज़गी हो |
२-कभी कभी कुछ अच्छे सदस्यों को भी फोरम प्रबंधन से अपेक्षाएं बढ़ जाती है और उनकी राय न माने जाने या फिर उनके द्वारा शिकायत किये जाने पर उनकी इच्छानुसार कार्यवाही न होने पर भी कुछ सदस्यों की ईगो को ठेस पहुची है |
३-हो सकता है कुछ सदस्यों को वास्तव में कुछ व्यस्तता हो या फिर उनके पास पर्याप्त संसाधनों की कमी हो |
पुराने सदस्यों को वापिस लाने के लिए यदि आप सबके पास कोई सुझाव हो तो स्वागत है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

रेपो प्रणाली जब आपने बंद की तो फोरम पे सांकेतिक स्ट्राईक हो गयी , फूल मून भाई ने काफी सजीव चित्रण उस समय का किया है अपने इतिहाश वाले सूत्र मैं । 
अधिकतर अच्छे सदस्य ये मानते है की रेपो उनके काम का इनाम है । 
तो क्या ये कोई नहीं जानना चाहेगा की उनके काम का इनाम कोण से नंबर पे है ?
फोरम प्रबंधन भी मुख पेज पे रेपो धारक की रेंकिंग दिखाता है ।

पर मेरा टॉप रेपो धारक सूत्र क्यों बंद किया गया ?
उसमे तो केवल आपके दुवारा दी गयी जानकारी को ही बताया गया है । 
फोरम की लिंक अभी तक अपडेट हो रही है । 
उसे भी बंद करे या मेरा सूत्र खोले , धन्यवाद ॥ 
मेरे बंद सूत्र की लिंक 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8406

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बहुत सारे वर्ल्ड के टॉप फोरम मैं देखा जा सकता है की सदस्य के नाम के नीचे ही उनके दुवारा अर्जित पॉइंट को दर्शाया जाता है,कृपया सूत्र को पुनः खोलने पे विचार करे ॥

----------


## King_khan

> हमारा यह मानना है कि अन्तर्वासना फोरम से जुड़ने वाला कोई भी सदस्य ( अपवाद स्वरुप कुछ सदस्यों को छोड़ कर ) कभी भी फोरम छोड़ कर नहीं जाता है | हमारा यह विश्वास  है कि हमारे सभी सदस्य हमारे  आस पास ही रहते हैं बस इतना है कि वे अपने निजी कारणों से स्वयं को पुराने रूप में नहीं प्रकट करते हैं |  सदस्यों  की निजता का हम आदर करते हैं |


*पुराने सदस्यों के मच पर न आने का कारण कहीं न कहीं इस प्रकार की प्रविष्टि भी हो सकती है इस पर प्रबंधन को अधिक से अधिक ध्यान देने की आवश्यकता है |*
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post337965

----------


## King_khan

> इसके लिए निम्न सम्भावनाओं पर विचार किया जा सकता है |
> १-अधिकतर सदस्य फोरम पर नए नाम से मौजूद हैं परन्तु यह भी सच है कि वो सक्रिय योगदान नहीं करते क्यूंकि शायद उन्हें प्रबंधन/सदस्यों से कोई नाराज़गी हो |
> २-कभी कभी कुछ अच्छे सदस्यों को भी फोरम प्रबंधन से अपेक्षाएं बढ़ जाती है और उनकी राय न माने जाने या फिर उनके द्वारा शिकायत किये जाने पर उनकी इच्छानुसार कार्यवाही न होने पर भी कुछ सदस्यों की ईगो को ठेस पहुची है |
> ३-हो सकता है कुछ सदस्यों को वास्तव में कुछ व्यस्तता हो या फिर उनके पास पर्याप्त संसाधनों की कमी हो |
> पुराने सदस्यों को वापिस लाने के लिए यदि आप सबके पास कोई सुझाव हो तो स्वागत है |


*कुछ सुझाव मै लिखना चाहूँगा |
१. पुराने सदस्य के मंच पर वापस आने पर हमें उसे हाथो हाथ लेना चाहिए |
२. उसके द्वारा सुरु किये गए सूत्र पर जाकर प्रोत्साहित करना चाहिए |
३. पुराने सदस्य के साथ मित्रतापूर्ण वातावरण बनाये रखना चाहिए |
४. उसे चौपाल पर आमंत्रित करके उसकी समस्या के बारे में जानने का प्रयास करना चाहिए |*

----------


## King_khan

*पता नहीं क्यों रेपुटेशन के लिए इतना हाय हल्ला मचता है जबकि फोरम पर आपके द्वारा किये गए अच्छे कार्य की सराहना ही आपकी रेपुटेशन  है |*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

महोदय फोरम त्याग कर गये सदस्यो के लिए विशेष तोर पे सूत्र उपलब्ध है , उस सूत्र पे कई सदस्यो ने फोरम पे अपनी वापसी भी की है, क्यों ना आप उसे स्टीकी मैं लगा दे, ताकि पुराने सदस्य भी अपने मन की बात उसमे आसानी से जा के कह सके 

सूत्र की लिंक ...
अपील फोरम त्याग कर गये अच्छे सदस्यो से ....
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9316

----------


## King_khan

*इस मंच पर शुद्ध हिंदी लिखने के लिए सदस्यों को प्रेरित करना चाहिए क्योंकि भाषा कि सुन्दरता उसकी शुद्धता से ही दिखाई देती है |
जल्दबाजी में लिखकर भाषा को अशुद्ध न करें | *

----------


## mantu007

*जो सदस्य मोबाइल से लोगिन होते हैं उनके लिए क्या रणनीति बनायीं जा रही है ?*

----------


## King_khan

*मोबाईल द्वारा फोरम पर लोगिन करने पर रेपुटेशन बटन  शिकायत बटन नहीं दिखता है और पोस्ट quote करने कि समस्या है क्रप्या इसका निदान किया जाये |*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

महोदय फोरम  मैं पोस्ट "जान " है रेपुटेशन उसका "शरीर" ,रेपुटेशन केवल पोस्ट पे ही दिया जा सकता है , मगर आपने पुराने फोरम की रेपुटेशन नये फोरम मैं add करके इस तरह हास्यापद स्थिति ला दी है की पोस्ट संख्या जीरो है पर रेपुटेशन पॉइंट के आधार पे टॉप 5 मैं अभी 5-6 दिन पहले तक कायम थे ॥ 

केवल प्रशासको दुवारा पूर्ण रूप से कंट्रोल.......... सदस्य रेपो रेंकिंग लिंक .....
http://forum.hindivichar.com/memberli...putation&pp=30

जब पुराने सदस्यो की पोस्ट ही मिट गयी है तो वो रेपो का क्या करेगें, ये तो बिना प्राण के शरीर लगते है ॥ 
कृपया उनके रेपो पॉइंट मिटाये जाये ॥

----------


## Munneraja

> *जो सदस्य मोबाइल से लोगिन होते हैं उनके लिए क्या रणनीति बनायीं जा रही है ?*





> *मोबाईल द्वारा फोरम पर लोगिन करने पर रेपुटेशन बटन  शिकायत बटन नहीं दिखता है और पोस्ट quote करने कि समस्या है क्रप्या इसका निदान किया जाये |*


मोबाइल से लोगिन एक वैकल्पिक व्यव्स्थ्क है जो सदस्य खुद के लिए प्रयोग करता है, इसे आवश्यक नहीं माना जा सकता है i इन्टरनेट वास्तव में कंप्यूटर से ही उपयोग किये जा सकने वाली व्यवस्था है i मोबाइल का उपयोग इन्टरनेट पर पूर्ण सुविधाएँ प्रदान नहीं कर सकता है i इस प्रकार से आप बिना तवे के रोटी बनाने जैसी सुविधा के लिए कह रहे हैं i इन्टरनेट के सोफ्टवेयर अब जाकर मोबाइल जैसे लघु उपकरण के संस्करण भी शामिल करने लगे हैं i अतः ये ध्यान में रख कर ही बात कही जायेii
फोरम प्रबंधन के हाथ में मोबाइल से सुविधा चालू या बंद करने जैसी कोई व्यवस्था नहीं है i अतः जब तक फोरम सोफ्टवेयर यह सुविधा प्रदान नहीं करता है तब तक जितना और जैसा चल रहा है उसी से संतुष्ट होना पड़ेगा i स्कूटर पर कार जैसी सुविधा प्राप्त नहीं हो सकती है i मैं भी मोबाइल से ही इन्टरनेट चलाता हूँ लेकिन मोबाइल का प्रयोग सिर्फ मोडेम की तरह से करके कंप्यूटर से जोड़ लेता हूँ.\ इस प्रकार से मुझे फोरम पर सामान्य कार्य करने में कोई दिक्कत नहीं होती है i

----------


## Munneraja

मोबाइल का इन्टरनेट पर प्रयोग मोबाइल के नेट ब्राउजर पर निर्भर करता है और वो पूर्ण रूप से सामान्य कार्य करने में सक्षम नहीं है i अतः इस प्रकार के प्रश्न बेमानी हैं ii

----------


## draculla

मेरे विचार से किसी सदस्य को पद देने वाली बातो का निर्णय सिर्फ प्रबंधन को अपने तक ही सिमित रखना चाहिए.
अब आप किसी सदस्य को किसी पद के लिए कैसे चुनते है और क्यों चुनते ..इसका निर्णय आपको खुद करना चाहिए.
पहले से ऐसा ही होता आया है..किसी सदस्य को पद क्यों दिया गया है.इसका निर्णय प्रबंधन खुद अपने विवेक से ही करता आया है.
यदि आप किसी सदस्य को पद देने से पहले उस पर मतदान करवाना चाहते है तो ठीक है..
लेकिन यदि यह गुप्त ही रहे तो अच्छा है..नहीं तो वैसा ही होगा जो कुछ दिन पहले हुआ है!!!

----------


## draculla

मेरा एक सवाल है..प्रशासकों के अपनी पहचान छुपा ली है जब की नियामकों के साथ ऐसा नहीं हुआ है.
इसके पीछे क्या कारण है?

----------


## draculla

मोबाइल उजर्स के लिए तो पहले जो कानून थे, उन्हें हमेशा नवागत रखने का, बिलकुल सही है.
इससे ज्यादा शायद कुछ नहीं करना चाहिए.

----------


## King_khan

*माननीय महोदय इस मंच पर कुछ सदस्योँ की गुटबाजी है जो अधिक से अधिक समय चौपाल पर बिताते हैँ और आपस मे ही एक दूसरे को रेप्युटेशन देकर अपने और अपने ग्रुप के साथियोँ के रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट बढ़ा रहे हैँ |
ऐसे मे फोरम पर रचनात्मक कार्य करने वाले सदस्य इससे वंचित रह जाते हैँ |
एक निवेदनः चौपाल , महतो का दलान जैसे सूत्रोँ से रेप्युटेशन जैसी सुविधा समाप्त किया जाए |
क्योँकि कुछ गुटबाजी वाले सदस्य इन सूत्रोँ पर व्यर्थ की वार्तालाप करके इस सुविधा का द्रुपयोग कर रहे हैँ |*

----------


## draculla

रेप्युटेशन के मांग सिर्फ चौपाल पर ही नहीं होती है.
बल्कि संदेशो के आदान प्रदान से भी होता है..
इसके बारे में आपका प्रबंधन का क्या विचार है...
यदि कोई किसी को अपने विवेक से पॉइंट देता है तो यह कोई विषय नहीं होना चाहिए.
यदि यह कार्य किसी को सही लगता हो तो यह सदस्यों के आपसी समझ पर छोड़ देना चाहिए.
वैसे ही फोरम पर पॉइंट का महत्त्व सिर्फ उत्साहवर्धन से ज्यादा कुछ नहीं है.
अत: यह कोई बड़ी समस्या नहीं है.
गुटबाजी की बात है तो वह कार्य सदस्य बिना चौपला के भी दूसरे सूत्रों पर कर सकते है.
वैसे मुझे नहीं लगता है की गुटबाजी को फोरम पर कभी रोका जा सकता है.
हमने इसका असर कुछ दिन पहले ही देखा है!!!

----------


## draculla

मेरे विचार से अब सदस्यों के पॉइंट को प्रदर्शित किया जा सकता है.
क्यों की फोरम से ऋणात्मक पॉइंट की सुविधा हटा दी गयी है.
अत: इसे प्रदर्शित करने में कोई आपत्ति नहीं होनी चाहिए!!!

----------


## King_khan

*पता नही क्योँ आज के सदस्य पुराने सदस्योँ की रेप्युटेशन को लेकर चिँतित हैँ अगर प्रबंधन को लगता है तो ये निर्णय भी सर आँखोँ पर 
ये रेप्युटेशन तो पुराने सदस्योँ की कुछ दिन की मेहनत और इमानदारी का ही परिणाम है जो कि आज के सदस्य लगभग एक वर्ष बीत जाने पर भी उस लक्ष्य को नही पा सकते हैँ  |
जहाँ तक मेरी जानकारी है कि पुराने फोरम पर कभी भी किसी सदस्य ने किसी के आगे रेप्युटेशन के लिए हाथ नही फैलाया था |
लेकिन आज की स्थिति देखकर हंसी आती है कि रेप्युटेशन के लिए किस हद तक गिर जाते हैँ |
प्रबंधन भी इस बात से भलीभांति परिचित है कि  इस मंच से पुराना फोरम हर दृष्टिकोण सर्वोत्तम था |
*

----------


## draculla

मुझे तो अब दोनों एक जैसे ही लगने लगे है.
निगेटिव बातों में अब दोनों फोरम में कोई भिन्नता नहीं है!

----------


## love50

फिर से यहाँ भी रेपो की बकवास ??????????????????????

----------


## Krish13

11 हरे डाँट प्रदर्शित होने के बाद अतिरिक्त रेपुटेशन प्वाइंट का महत्व ही क्या रह जाता है?

----------


## pathfinder

कृपया ध्यान दीजिए कि यह सूत्र भी चौपाल का रूप लेता जा रहा है ,सब अपनी अपनी बात कह रहे हैं जिससे प्रबंधन को उत्तर देने के लिए प्रश्न ही नहीं बच रहे |इसलिए इस सूत्र में केवल वही बाते रखे जो आप प्रबंधन से कहना चाहते हैं एवं एक दुसरे की बातों के उत्तर कम से कम दें |

----------


## pathfinder

प्राप्त सुझावों के आधार पर कुछ सदस्य ऑफिस से लोगिन होते हैं और उनकी शनिवार एवं रविवार की छुट्टी रहती है |इसलिए ऐसे सदस्यों को भी ध्यान में रखते हुए अगले सप्ताह से इस सूत्र के खोले जाने के लिए रविवार और सोमवार का दिन निश्चित किया जा रहा है |

----------


## swami ji

श्री नियामक  जी ....

चोपाल की बात करे तो उसमे सिर्फ ५०० पोस्ट वाले को ही अंतरी मिलनी चाहिए ,क्यों की हमरे कुछ नियामक जी  दूसरी  id  बनाकर  हमें गली गलोच देते हे
में उसका नाम नहीं बता सकता हु ,,,,में उसे डरता नहीं हु पर उसकी  इज्जत  को ध्यान में रखकर ....

....

----------


## swami ji

*नियामक  जी ....

आपने फोरम के  कुछ पुराने नियामक ने आपना फोरम बनाकर  यहाँ पर उसकी जहेरत करते हे ,,
आप लोगो ने उसपर क्यों कोय कार्यवाही नहीं की हे ,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

नियामक  जी ....

आपने फोरम के  कुछ पुराने नियामक ने आपना फोरम बनाकर  यहाँ पर उसकी जहेरत करते हे ,,
आप लोगो ने उसपर क्यों कोय कार्यवाही नहीं की हे ,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

*

----------


## swami ji

नियामक जी ,,,,
कुछ पुराने नियामक और उसके साथी चोपाल पर ग्रुपिसम  करते  हे ,,उसपर कार्यवाही नहीं की जासकती हे  क्या ,,और तो और
आभी जो एक नयी लेडी नियामक हे वो उसे प्रेम लीला करती हे ऐसा हमें प्रदर्शन किया जाता हे ये आची बात नहीं हे ,,,ऐसा काम करना हे तो
उसे १८+ में जाना होगा ,,,
शिकायत करेगे तो  बोलते हे बेन करवा देंगे ,,,,

----------


## swami ji

प्रशाशक जी ..
सब्कयदे लडको के लिए हे ..कुछ कायदे लडकियों के लिए भी बनादो  जरा ,,,
कुछ सदस्यों  लड़की का नाम रखकर  पहेले  बात करते हे और बाद में जगदा करते हे  और लड़के को बेन करवाने की कोशिश करे ते  हे
और आपने फोरम पर लडकियों को  कुछ नहीं कहा जाता हे ,,,तो इसका कुछ करे ,,,

----------


## Raman46

_माननिये प्रवन्धक महोदय_ 
_कुछ सदस्य बेन होते ही कुछ ही पल में उसी नाम से मात्र कुछ अंको या वर्णों का हेर फेर कर पुनः आ जाते है और अभद्र भाषा का इस्तेमाल से नही चुकते / नियामक देखते ही रह जाते है और सदस्य अपनी मनमानी करता ही रहता है / क्यों नही उसे बार -बार बेन किया जाय !_
_शिकायत करने पर क्या होता है कभी इसकी सुचना नही मिलता ? जिस सदस्य के नाम शिकायत की जाती है वे उसी तरह अपनी मनमानी करते ही रहते है ! हो सकता है वो नियामक या प्रवन्धक से येसा ना करने की बात कही हो ..पर शिकायत कर्ता से कभी भी खेद प्रकट नही की जाती है नाही कोई सुचना नियामक की ओर से दी जाती है यैसे में शिकायत कर्ता हताश महशुस करता है /_
_कुछ सदस्य अपने को शर्व श्रेष्ठ दिखाने के लिए यैसे वैसे सूत्र का निर्माण करने से भी नही चुकते है जो डिटेल फोरम पर पहले से ही तथा हमेशा उप्ल्भ्ध होता रहता है / येसा सूत्र जब बंद की जाती है तो पुनः मिलता जुलता सूत्र बना दिया जाता है येसा क्यों ?_ 
_नियम के मुताबिक एक ही शीर्षक पर दो सूत्र नही होना चाहिए ?,,,,इसका भी धड़ल्ले से मजाक उड़ाया जा रहा है मात्र थोडा सा हेर फेर कर / साथ में ये दाबा भी पेश किया जाता है की ये उनका अपना रचना है जो कही नेट पर उप्लाध्य नही है जबकि हकीकत कुछ और ही होता है /_
_कुछ सदस्य चौपाल पर घंटों लगा कर अपनी प्रविष्टि बढ़ाने में लगे रहते है ...भाषा की धज्जियाँ उड़ाई जा रही है ,और इसी  प्रविष्ठी के आधार पर अपने को रचनात्मक कहने से भी परहेज नही करते है .....ये क्या तुक है ?_
_झोला छाप सूत्र का निर्माण कर कई सदस्य अपने आप को तांत्रिक ,वैद्य आदि बताने से भी बाज नही आते ? जबकि यैसे सामग्री नेट पर हर जगह उप्ल्ध्य है और इसका कोई प्रमाणिकता  नही  / उनकी पोल तब खुलती  है  जब कोई सवाल इनसे  किया जाता ......तो इनकी घुघी बंद हो जाती है /_
_अभी इसी सूत्र पर देखा जा रहा है ........कुछ सदस्य बार बार प्रश्न पर प्रश्न किये जा रहे है / नियामक को बताने की मौका कब मिलेगा /_
_धन्यवाद_

----------


## badboy123455

*महाराज हमारी हस्ताक्षर वाली सुविधा कब सुरु करेंगे*

----------


## Rajeev

प्रिय प्रशासक महोदय मेरे प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी को उनसे बिना पूछे उनके " नियामक " पद से क्यों हटाया गया,
चलये हटाया मगर नए नियामकों के चयन में उनको भी शामिल करना चाहिए था,
उनके खिलाफ तो कोई शिकायत नही थी और तो और वे अपने काम के प्रति काफी सजग थे,
उनके अभी न आने का कारन सिर्फ प्रबंधन है, अब हमारे तकनीकी कार्यो में कौन सहायता करेगा,
कोई भी ऐसा सदस्य है जो की " तकनीकी विभाग " को पूरी तरह संभाल सके!

क्षमा चाहुगा अगर आपको मेरी बातो का बुरा लगा हो तो ............

----------


## mantu007

" हमारी मांग जायज है "

*

मैं तो पहले ही पाथ जी सब बता चूका हूँ . लेकिन सुनेंगे तब ना ...........

१. थैंक्स की प्रणाली फिर से चालू की जाये

२. user of the month को शीघ्र चालू किया जाये ....

३. सभी पूर्व नियामको को फोरम सलाहकार की उपाधि दे दी जाये ..इतना मेहनत करने के बाद उनको ऐसे निकला जायेगा तो हर किसी को ठेस लगेगी ना ..... 
ये तो उनके साथ एक तरह की बेईज्जती हुयी ना .

४. नियम को और कठोर कर दिया जाये . और भी नए नियामक ऐसे चुने जाएँ जो पूर्णतः निष्पक्ष हो .

५. प्रबंधन कठोर फैसले लेने के लिए सदा तैयार रहे

६. उच्च प्रबंधन सदा ही अपने चुने गए नियामको पर नजर रखे तथा उनपर बिश्वास बनाये रखे .

७. सिर्फ बातचीत करने के लिए सिर्फ चौपाल सूत्र को ही मान्यता दी जाये बाकि की सारी ऐसे सूत्रों को बंद कर दिया जाये .....

8. गुटबाजी करने वाले लोगों से सख्ती से निपटा जाये और जो सबका स्वस्थ मनोरंजन करते हैं उनको उत्साहित किया जाये ......

9. चौपाल प्रभारी की नियुक्ति यथा शीघ्र की जाये ....

आप स्वयं आकर उनको अपना सन्देश से कुछ कहें .....
ताकि उनको भी लगे की नहीं हमारी भी सूत्रों को उच्च प्रबंधन भी अच्छा मानता है


चुकी मैं जानता हूँ फोरम पर इस पोस्ट से विवाद हो सकता है . .......फिर भी फोरम के हित में 

फोरम का सदा ही भला चाहने वाला .................. सबका मंटू
*

----------


## pathfinder

> श्री नियामक  जी ....
> 
> चोपाल की बात करे तो उसमे सिर्फ ५०० पोस्ट वाले को ही अंतरी मिलनी चाहिए ,क्यों की हमरे कुछ नियामक जी  दूसरी  id  बनाकर  हमें गली गलोच देते हे
> में उसका नाम नहीं बता सकता हु ,,,,में उसे डरता नहीं हु पर उसकी  इज्जत  को ध्यान में रखकर ....
> ....


केवल प्रविष्ठी संख्या के आधार पर चौपाल में प्रवेश के लिए काफी फेर बदल करना होगा ओर उसके बावजूद यह अधिक कारगर उपाय नहीं है क्यूंकि जिसे चौपाल में विवाद करना है वो किसी न किसी सूत्र में पोस्टिंग करके अपनी प्रविष्ठी संख्या बढा ही लेगा |जो नियामक/सदस्य  दूसरी आईडी बनाकर आपको गाली दे रहे हैं आप उनकी शिकायत कीजिये |सदस्य गवाह हैं कि शिकायत पर कार्यवाही अवश्य होती है |




> *नियामक  जी ....
> 
> आपने फोरम के  कुछ पुराने नियामक ने आपना फोरम बनाकर  यहाँ पर उसकी जहेरत करते हे ,,
> आप लोगो ने उसपर क्यों कोय कार्यवाही नहीं की हे ,,
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> नियामक  जी ....
> 
> आपने फोरम के  कुछ पुराने नियामक ने आपना फोरम बनाकर  यहाँ पर उसकी जहेरत करते हे ,,
> ...


मेरा उत्तर वही है आप शिकायत कीजिये कार्यवाही अवश्य की जायेगी | 



> प्रशाशक जी ..
> सब्कयदे लडको के लिए हे ..कुछ कायदे लडकियों के लिए भी बनादो  जरा ,,,
> कुछ सदस्यों  लड़की का नाम रखकर  पहेले  बात करते हे और बाद में जगदा करते हे  और लड़के को बेन करवाने की कोशिश करे ते  हे
> और आपने फोरम पर लडकियों को  कुछ नहीं कहा जाता हे ,,,तो इसका कुछ करे ,,,


लडके एवं लड़कियों के लिए कायदे लगभग बराबर हैं केवल लड़कियों को प्रणय निवेदन एवं सेक्स प्रस्ताव रखने के लिए लड़कों पर अधिक सख्ती की जाती है क्यूंकि इसके विपरीत लड़कियों द्वारा प्रणय निवेदन की सम्भावना कम ही है परन्तु यदि कोई लड़का भी किसी लड़की के द्वारा उसके इच्छा के विरुद्द प्रणय निवेदन अथवा सेक्स प्रस्ताव की शिकायत करता है तो उस महिला सदस्य पर भी नियमानुसार कार्यवाही की जायेगी |
 जब तक आपको स्वयम पर नियंत्रण है आपको कोई अन्य सदस्य बेन नहीं करवा सकता |मुझे पूर्ण विश्वास है कि अब तक जितने भी सदस्य बेन हुए हैं उसके लिए वे स्वयम जिम्मेदार हैं न कि अन्य सदस्य |

----------


## pathfinder

> नियामक जी ,,,,
> कुछ पुराने नियामक और उसके साथी चोपाल पर ग्रुपिसम  करते  हे ,,उसपर कार्यवाही नहीं की जासकती हे  क्या ,,और तो और
> आभी जो एक नयी लेडी नियामक हे वो उसे प्रेम लीला करती हे ऐसा हमें प्रदर्शन किया जाता हे ये आची बात नहीं हे ,,,ऐसा काम करना हे तो
> उसे १८+ में जाना होगा ,,,
> शिकायत करेगे तो  बोलते हे बेन करवा देंगे ,,,,


इस समय केवल एक ही महिला नियामक है ओर वो है दिया मिश्रा जी |यदि यह बात आप उनके विषय में कह रहे हैं तो उन पर यह एक गम्भीर आरोप है |अब तक ऐसी कोई शिकायत प्राप्त नहीं हुयी है |
आप उस प्रविष्ठी का लिंक दीजिए जिसमे ये आपको प्रेम लीला करती नजर आई है ,मैं उस प्रविष्ठी का बेसब्री से इंतज़ार कर रहा हूँ |

----------


## pathfinder

> _माननिये प्रवन्धक महोदय_ 
> _कुछ सदस्य बेन होते ही कुछ ही पल में उसी नाम से मात्र कुछ अंको या वर्णों का हेर फेर कर पुनः आ जाते है और अभद्र भाषा का इस्तेमाल से नही चुकते / नियामक देखते ही रह जाते है और सदस्य अपनी मनमानी करता ही रहता है / क्यों नही उसे बार -बार बेन किया जाय !_


यह सही नहीं है ,जो सदस्य बार बार नई आईडी से आकर अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग करते हैं उन्हें अवश्य बेन किया जाता है |यदि किसी ऐसे सदस्य की कोई प्रविष्ठी अभी शेष हो ओर उसे बेन न किया गया हो तो आप उस प्रविष्ठी का लिंक उपलध कराईये ताकि उचित कार्यवाही की जा सके |



> शिकायत करने पर क्या होता है कभी इसकी सुचना नही मिलता ? जिस सदस्य के नाम शिकायत की जाती है वे उसी तरह अपनी मनमानी करते ही रहते है ! हो सकता है वो नियामक या प्रवन्धक से येसा ना करने की बात कही हो ..पर शिकायत कर्ता से कभी भी खेद प्रकट नही की जाती है नाही कोई सुचना नियामक की ओर से दी जाती है यैसे में शिकायत कर्ता हताश महशुस करता है


प्रत्येक शिकायत की सुचना सदस्यों को दिया जाना व्यवहारिक रूप से सम्भव नहीं है फिर भी कुछ ओर नियामकों के चयन के बाद कम से कम अभद्र भाषा के प्रयोग वाली शिकायतों पर की जाने वाली कार्यवाही की सुचना देने की व्यवस्था करने पर विचार अवश्य किया जा सकता है |




> कुछ सदस्य अपने को शर्व श्रेष्ठ दिखाने के लिए यैसे वैसे सूत्र का निर्माण करने से भी नही चुकते है जो डिटेल फोरम पर पहले से ही तथा हमेशा उप्ल्भ्ध होता रहता है / येसा सूत्र जब बंद की जाती है तो पुनः मिलता जुलता सूत्र बना दिया जाता है येसा क्यों ?


ऐसे सूत्रों पर आपत्ति करना उचित नहीं है |आप जिस सदस्य के सूत्रों की ओर इशारा कर रहे हैं उस सदस्य द्वारा उपलब्ध कराई गयी कुछ जानकारियां ऐसी है जिनके विषय में कई अधिक सक्रिय नियामकों तक को पता नहीं था |



> नियम के मुताबिक एक ही शीर्षक पर दो सूत्र नही होना चाहिए ?,,,,इसका भी धड़ल्ले से मजाक उड़ाया जा रहा है मात्र थोडा सा हेर फेर कर / साथ में ये दाबा भी पेश किया जाता है की ये उनका अपना रचना है जो कही नेट पर उप्लाध्य नही है जबकि हकीकत कुछ और ही होता है


 फोरम को व्यवस्थित रखने के लिए सदस्यों से कहा जाता है कि नया सूत्र बनाने से पहले देख लीजिए कि ऐसा कोई सूत्र पहले से बना तो नहीं है ,परन्तु फोरम पर सामग्री इतनी ज्यादा बढती जा रही है कि किसी विषय पर पहले से बने सूत्र को खोजना सरल नहीं है इसलिए इस मामले में सख्ती करना उचित नहीं होगा |



> कुछ सदस्य चौपाल पर घंटों लगा कर अपनी प्रविष्टि बढ़ाने में लगे रहते है ...भाषा की धज्जियाँ उड़ाई जा रही है ,और इसी  प्रविष्ठी के आधार पर अपने को रचनात्मक कहने से भी परहेज नही करते है .....ये क्या तुक है ?


चौपाल के विषय में सदस्यों की राय ली जा चुकी है |अधिकतर सदस्यों का मानना है कि वे सभी प्रविष्टियाँ न सिर्फ महत्त्वपूर्ण हैं बल्कि प्रविष्ठी संख्या के आधार पर किसी भी सुविधा को दिए जाने पर उन्हें काउंट भी किया जाये |जहाँ तक भाषा का प्रश्न है ,तो अब चौपाल प्रभारी की नियुक्ति की जा चुकी है ,इस पर जल्द ही नियंत्रण किया जायेगा |



> झोला छाप सूत्र का निर्माण कर कई सदस्य अपने आप को तांत्रिक ,वैद्य आदि बताने से भी बाज नही आते ? जबकि यैसे सामग्री नेट पर हर जगह उप्ल्ध्य है और इसका कोई प्रमाणिकता  नही  / उनकी पोल तब खुलती  है  जब कोई सवाल इनसे  किया जाता ......तो इनकी घुघी बंद हो जाती है अभी इसी सूत्र पर देखा जा रहा है ........कुछ सदस्य बार बार प्रश्न पर प्रश्न किये जा रहे है / नियामक को बताने की मौका कब मिलेगा धन्यवाद


आप ऐसे सूत्रों की शिकायत कीजिये और कार्यवाही न होने पर मुझे सूचित कीजिये |

----------


## pathfinder

> *महाराज हमारी हस्ताक्षर वाली सुविधा कब सुरु करेंगे*


बेड ब्वाय जी,बस सारी रूपरेखा बन चुकी है ,मैं प्रयास करूँगा कि तीन दिन के भीतर ये सारी सुविधाएँ आरम्भ कर दी जाएँ |

----------


## pathfinder

> प्रिय प्रशासक महोदय मेरे प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी को उनसे बिना पूछे उनके " नियामक " पद से क्यों हटाया गया,
> चलये हटाया मगर नए नियामकों के चयन में उनको भी शामिल करना चाहिए था,
> उनके खिलाफ तो कोई शिकायत नही थी और तो और वे अपने काम के प्रति काफी सजग थे,
> उनके अभी न आने का कारन सिर्फ प्रबंधन है, अब हमारे तकनीकी कार्यो में कौन सहायता करेगा,
> कोई भी ऐसा सदस्य है जो की " तकनीकी विभाग " को पूरी तरह संभाल सके!
> 
> क्षमा चाहुगा अगर आपको मेरी बातो का बुरा लगा हो तो ............


नियामकों के चयन एवं पद मुक्त किये जाने के विषय में कभी सदस्यों से राय नहीं ली गयी |यह निर्णय हमेशा से केवल गुरूजी ही लेते रहे हैं |
मनोज जी पहले की ही तरह तकनीकी विभाग में सहयोग कर रहे हैं |
ये आप अच्छी तरह से जानते हैं कि नियामक मनोज जी ने किसके कारण फोरम पर आना बंद कर दिया था |यदि आप कहें तो मनोज जी से ही पूछ लिया जाये कि उन्हें इस फोरम पर किसके संदेशों से एलर्जी होती है |

----------


## pathfinder

> " हमारी मांग जायज है "
> 
> *
> 
> मैं तो पहले ही पाथ जी सब बता चूका हूँ . लेकिन सुनेंगे तब ना ...........
> 
> १. थैंक्स की प्रणाली फिर से चालू की जाये
> 
> २. user of the month को शीघ्र चालू किया जाये ....
> ...


१-प्रिय मंटू जी,थेंक्स बटन के विषय में मैं पहले ही स्थिति स्पष्ट कर चूका हूँ |
२-यह प्रक्रिया १ दिसम्बर से निश्चित रूप से आरम्भ कर दी जायेगी |
३-इस पर विचार किया जा सकता है |परन्तु इसमें एक समस्या आएगी कि यदि कोई नियामक पदमुक्त किये जाने के बाद फोरम विरोधी गतिविधियों में संलिप्त हो जाता है तब अन्य सदस्यों की नजरों में नियामकों की छवि धूमिल हो जायेगी |
४-अधिकतर नियामक पहले भी निष्पक्ष ही रहे हैं ओर फ़िलहाल सभी नियामकों के द्वारा किये जाने वाले नियमन कार्य की जाँच की जा रही है |मेरा पूरा प्रयास है कि नियमन कार्य पक्षपात रहित एवं पारदर्शी हो |
५-जी हाँ हम तय्यार हैं |
६-जी बिलकुल ऐसा ही किया जा रहा है |
७-चौपाल के अतिरिक्त फिलहाल ऐसे दो सूत्र हैं ,"बेन फेन एक्जाम" एवं "महतो जी का दालान" |इसमें से "बेन फेन एक्जाम" नामक सूत्र में से विषय से हटकर की गयी प्रविष्टियाँ मिटाने का कार्य आरम्भ किया जा चूका है हालाँकि इससे कई सदस्यों की प्रविष्ठी संख्या में कमी आ जायेगी परन्तु फोरम को व्यवस्थित एवं सूत्रों को रुचिकर बनाये रखने के लिए सदस्यों को भी कुछ कष्ट तो झेलना ही होगा |
"महतो जी का दालान" नामक सूत्र पर अभी विचार किया जा रहा है चूँकि यह सूत्र वयस्क बातचीत के लिए है इसलिए इस सूत्र को चलने दिए जाने की  सम्भावना है |परन्तु इस विषय में अंतिम निर्णय होना अभी शेष है |
८-गुटबाजी को समाप्त करना सरल नहीं है परन्तु इसके लिए जो भी आवश्यक कार्यवाही सम्भव है वो की जा रही है उनमे से एक कार्यवाही तो यही है कि यूज़र ऑफ द मंथ एवं अन्य सुविधाओं के लिए चुने जाने के लिए सबसे पहली योग्यता ही यह है कि सदस्य गुटबाजी एवं विवादों से दूर हो |यदि आपके पास इसे रोकने के लिए कोई सुझाव हो तो आपका स्वागत है |
९-चौपाल प्रभारी की नियुक्ति की जा चुकी है |

----------


## love birds

मित्र जैसा अभी अपने किया है वो मेरे हिसाब से गलत है लास्ट की पोस्ट लास्ट में होनी चाहिए ना की पहेले इससे बहुत आपति होती है समजने में दिक्कत होती है

----------


## Raman46

माननिये पाथ जी वन्दे-मातरम 
हस्ताक्षर में बड़ी बड़ी चित्र का समाबेश कुछ अजीब लगता है वेबजह सर्बर पर बोझ डाला जा रहा है / अगर किसी सदस्य को हस्ताक्षर में चित्र ही पशंद  है तो अवश्य रखें मगर छोटा होना  चाहिए / वर्ना अधिकांस समय तो उनकी हस्ताक्षर पर ही चला जाता है और पेज सिर्फ उसी चित्र से भरा नजर आता है / इस पर विचार करने की जरुरत है

----------


## love birds

मित्र एक बात और आज मैंने देखि की पहेले १० लास्ट की पोस्ट हम एडिट कर सकते थे मगर आब नहीं हम तुरंत की पोस्ट भी एडिट नहीं कतर सकते ऐसा क्यों अगर कोई वाकये गलत हो तो उशे सुधरने का अधिकार होना चाहिए पाहेले में इस सूत्र से काफी परभावित था मगर आज कल सूत्र में काफी ऐसे बदलाव हुए है की बस कुछ कहा नहीं जा सकता की सूत्र का क्या होगा अत् आपसे निवेदन है की जो सुधर महेताव्पूर्ण हो उन्हें ही बदला जाये 

ना किसी जब चाहे तब बदलाव किया और निकल लिए

----------


## Black Pearl

> मित्र एक बात और आज मैंने देखि की पहेले १० लास्ट की पोस्ट हम एडिट कर सकते थे मगर आब नहीं हम तुरंत की पोस्ट भी एडिट नहीं कतर सकते ऐसा क्यों अगर कोई वाकये गलत हो तो उशे सुधरने का अधिकार होना चाहिए पाहेले में इस सूत्र से काफी परभावित था मगर आज कल सूत्र में काफी ऐसे बदलाव हुए है की बस कुछ कहा नहीं जा सकता की सूत्र का क्या होगा अत् आपसे निवेदन है की जो सुधर महेताव्पूर्ण हो उन्हें ही बदला जाये 
> 
> ना किसी जब चाहे तब बदलाव किया और निकल लिए


पोस्ट एडिट करने की सुविधा तो होनी ही चाहिए

----------


## Rajeev

> पोस्ट एडिट करने की सुविधा तो होनी ही चाहिए


संदीप जी की बात सही है हमें पोस्ट को एडिट करने की सुविधा देनी चाहिए

----------


## badboy123455

हे तो सही पोस्ट एडिट कि सुविधा............

----------


## nitin9935

> पोस्ट एडिट करने की सुविधा तो होनी ही चाहिए





> संदीप जी की बात सही है हमें पोस्ट को एडिट करने की सुविधा देनी चाहिए


मित्रों शायद आपने ध्यान नहीं दिया है ये सुविधा फिर से शुरू हो चुकी है

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्रों शायद आपने ध्यान नहीं दिया है ये सुविधा फिर से शुरू हो चुकी है


हा मित्रों पोस्ट को एडिट करने की सुविधा पुनः प्रारंभ कर दी गयी है |

----------


## King_khan

प्रशासक महोदय 
क्या मुझे भी हस्ताक्षर मे चित्र लगाने की सुविधा प्रदान की गयी है ?

----------


## Rajeev

मुझे लगता है अभी तक जिनको भी " नियामक " पद से हटाया गया है, उनको विशिष्ट क्लब की सदस्यता दी जानी चाहिए,
ऐसे उन्हें भी ये लगेगा की हमें हमारी मेहनत का फल मिला है और थोड़े विवाद भी कम होगे,
प्रबंधन अपने विचार रखे,
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Rajeev

क्या ऐसा हो सकता है की अगर किसी सक्रिय सदस्य को अपना नाम परिवर्तन करवाना है और वो नाम किसी नवागत का होगा,
जिसने आज-तक एक भी प्रविष्टी नहीं की होगी तो क्या उस नवागत का नाम कुछ और करके (जैसे- avf0001, avf0002 इस प्रकार से) उस सक्रिय सदस्य को वो नाम दिया जायेगा |

----------


## sushilnkt

मेरा हस्ताक्षर क्यों नहीं लग पा रहा हे
तिन दिन से परेशान हु ......... आप मेरी 
समस्या का हल करे

----------


## Rajeev

फोरम के सबसे नीचे " फोरम Leaders " में कब तक प्रसाशक देखाई देगे |

----------


## Rajeev

क्या हम इस फोरम की बहुमूल्य जानकारी अन्य फोरमों में दे सकते है ?

----------


## Rated R

फोरम को  पूर्ण-रूपेण हिंदी में बदलना चाहिए..! 
जैसा पिछला फोरम था .. !!

----------


## gulluu

गेम्स विभाग प्रारंभ होना चाहिए .

----------


## Raman46

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9927   नये सदस्य और हमलोग 

_एक  अपील_ _
माननिये पाथ जी साहव वन्दे- मातरम,_
_आप से निवेदन है कि सूत्र  " नये सदस्य और हमलोग" को स्थिर कर दिया जाय / यह सूत्र फोरम हित में है / कई सारे 
जानकारी से भरपूर / सदस्य इसका लाभ उठा रहे  है / जब से इस सूत्र का निर्माण हुआ है तब से बहुत सारे सदस्य हर विभाग में सक्रिय हो चुके है / कई सूत्र जो बेजान पड़ा था अब गतिमान हो चूका है / नये सदस्य फोरम नियम को समझने लगे है / हिंदी में लिखना ज्यादा से ज्यादा नये सदस्य भी अब करने लगे है / रेपो पोइंस के बारे में भी जान रहे है /कृषि  और पशु पालन विभाग में भी लोगों की शक्रियता बढती जा रही है / कई सारे सदस्य अपनी कठनाई के बारें में भी व्यक्ति गत सन्देश भेज कर निदान पाने लगे  है / कुल मिला कर ये सूत्र फोरम हित में कारगर सावित हो रही है /यैसे में इस सूत्र का स्थिर होना नितांत आवश्यक मह्सुश की जा रही है / मुझे आशा ही नही  पूर्ण विश्वाश है कि आप इस सूत्र को फोरम हित में सदा के लिए  स्थिर कर देंगे / धन्यबाद ...........रमण_

----------


## King_khan

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9927   नये सदस्य और हमलोग 
> 
> _एक  अपील_ _
> माननिये पाथ जी साहव वन्दे- मातरम,_
> _आप से निवेदन है कि सूत्र  " नये सदस्य और हमलोग" को स्थिर कर दिया जाय / यह सूत्र फोरम हित में है / कई सारे 
> जानकारी से भरपूर / सदस्य इसका लाभ उठा रहे  है / जब से इस सूत्र का निर्माण हुआ है तब से बहुत सारे सदस्य हर विभाग में सक्रिय हो चुके है / कई सूत्र जो बेजान पड़ा था अब गतिमान हो चूका है / नये सदस्य फोरम नियम को समझने लगे है / हिंदी में लिखना ज्यादा से ज्यादा नये सदस्य भी अब करने लगे है / रेपो पोइंस के बारे में भी जान रहे है /कृषि  और पशु पालन विभाग में भी लोगों की शक्रियता बढती जा रही है / कई सारे सदस्य अपनी कठनाई के बारें में भी व्यक्ति गत सन्देश भेज कर निदान पाने लगे  है / कुल मिला कर ये सूत्र फोरम हित में कारगर सावित हो रही है /यैसे में इस सूत्र का स्थिर होना नितांत आवश्यक मह्सुश की जा रही है / मुझे आशा ही नही  पूर्ण विश्वाश है कि आप इस सूत्र को फोरम हित में सदा के लिए  स्थिर कर देंगे / धन्यबाद ...........रमण_


रमण भाई 
परन्तु ये सूत्र तो पहले से ही स्थिर किया जा चुका है |

----------


## veenu

18/11/2011 ke baad ki khaniyan kahan gayee

----------


## pathfinder

> माननिये पाथ जी वन्दे-मातरम 
> हस्ताक्षर में बड़ी बड़ी चित्र का समाबेश कुछ अजीब लगता है वेबजह सर्बर पर बोझ डाला जा रहा है / अगर किसी सदस्य को हस्ताक्षर में चित्र ही पशंद  है तो अवश्य रखें मगर छोटा होना  चाहिए / वर्ना अधिकांस समय तो उनकी हस्ताक्षर पर ही चला जाता है और पेज सिर्फ उसी चित्र से भरा नजर आता है / इस पर विचार करने की जरुरत है


प्रिय रमन जी नई सुविधाओं को आरम्भ करने के साथ साथ  हस्ताक्षर में प्रयुक्त होने वाले चित्र के आकार को सीमित कर दिया गया है |

----------


## pathfinder

> मित्र एक बात और आज मैंने देखि की पहेले १० लास्ट की पोस्ट हम एडिट कर सकते थे मगर आब नहीं हम तुरंत की पोस्ट भी एडिट नहीं कतर सकते ऐसा क्यों अगर कोई वाकये गलत हो तो उशे सुधरने का अधिकार होना चाहिए पाहेले में इस सूत्र से काफी परभावित था मगर आज कल सूत्र में काफी ऐसे बदलाव हुए है की बस कुछ कहा नहीं जा सकता की सूत्र का क्या होगा अत् आपसे निवेदन है की जो सुधर महेताव्पूर्ण हो उन्हें ही बदला जाये 
> 
> ना किसी जब चाहे तब बदलाव किया और निकल लिए





> पोस्ट एडिट करने की सुविधा तो होनी ही चाहिए





> संदीप जी की बात सही है हमें पोस्ट को एडिट करने की सुविधा देनी चाहिए





> हे तो सही पोस्ट एडिट कि सुविधा............


प्रिय मित्रों नई सुविधाओं को आरम्भ करते समय शायद कुछ सेटिंग सम्बन्धित समस्या रह गयी थी जिसे अब ठीक कर दिया गया है |

----------


## pathfinder

> प्रशासक महोदय 
> क्या मुझे भी हस्ताक्षर मे चित्र लगाने की सुविधा प्रदान की गयी है ?


खान साहब आपको यह सुविधा प्राप्त नहीं है |

----------


## pathfinder

> मुझे लगता है अभी तक जिनको भी " नियामक " पद से हटाया गया है, उनको विशिष्ट क्लब की सदस्यता दी जानी चाहिए,
> ऐसे उन्हें भी ये लगेगा की हमें हमारी मेहनत का फल मिला है और थोड़े विवाद भी कम होगे,
> प्रबंधन अपने विचार रखे,
> धन्यवाद |


प्रस्ताव विचाराधीन है |

----------


## pathfinder

> क्या ऐसा हो सकता है की अगर किसी सक्रिय सदस्य को अपना नाम परिवर्तन करवाना है और वो नाम किसी नवागत का होगा,
> जिसने आज-तक एक भी प्रविष्टी नहीं की होगी तो क्या उस नवागत का नाम कुछ और करके (जैसे- avf0001, avf0002 इस प्रकार से) उस सक्रिय सदस्य को वो नाम दिया जायेगा |


प्रिय राजीव जी ,मैं आपकी बात समझने में असमर्थ हूँ |कृपया तनिक और स्पष्ट करने का कष्ट कीजिये |

----------


## pathfinder

> मेरा हस्ताक्षर क्यों नहीं लग पा रहा हे
> तिन दिन से परेशान हु ......... आप मेरी 
> समस्या का हल करे


प्रिय सुशील जी,क्या समस्या आ रही है ,यदि सम्भव हो तो स्नेपशोट दिखाइए |

----------


## pathfinder

> फोरम के सबसे नीचे " फोरम Leaders " में कब तक प्रसाशक देखाई देगे |


जब इसकी आवश्यकता समझी जायेगी |

----------


## pathfinder

> क्या हम इस फोरम की बहुमूल्य जानकारी अन्य फोरमों में दे सकते है ?


यह निर्णय आप स्वविवेक से लीजिए ,फोरम प्रबंधन  केवल अन्तर्वासना फोरम के भीतर नियमों के पालन किये जाने को सुनिश्चित किये जाने के लिए प्रयासरत है |

----------


## Rajeev

नए नियामकों का चयन कब तक प्रारंभ किया जाएगा |

----------


## Rajeev

> प्रिय राजीव जी ,मैं आपकी बात समझने में असमर्थ हूँ |कृपया तनिक और स्पष्ट करने का कष्ट कीजिये |


अगर किसी सदस्य को नवागत का नाम पसंद आया और वो (सदस्य) वोह नाम (नवागत का) लेना चाहता हो तो क्या उसे दिया जाएगा |

----------


## draculla

क्या प्रबंधन फोटो की साइज बढ़ाने पर विचार कर सकता है?

----------


## the papa

मुझे अपनी आईडी बदलनी है ...kripya madad kare

----------


## draculla

> नियामकों के चयन एवं पद मुक्त किये जाने के विषय में कभी सदस्यों से राय नहीं ली गयी |यह निर्णय हमेशा से केवल गुरूजी ही लेते रहे हैं |
> मनोज जी पहले की ही तरह तकनीकी विभाग में सहयोग कर रहे हैं |
> ये आप अच्छी तरह से जानते हैं कि नियामक मनोज जी ने किसके कारण फोरम पर आना बंद कर दिया था |यदि आप कहें तो मनोज जी से ही पूछ लिया जाये कि उन्हें इस फोरम पर किसके संदेशों से एलर्जी होती है |


आप भी फोरम के एक जिम्मेदार प्रशासक है.
गुरु जी कोई भी महत्वपूर्ण निर्णय लेने से पहले क्या आपसे सलाह नहीं लेते हैं?
क्योकि जब मैं नियामक था तो कोई भी निर्णय लेने से पहले हमें अन्य नियामकों से सलाह लेने के लिए अवश्य कहा जाता था और यह भी कहा गया था की हर नियामक हर किसी के हाँ में हाँ ना मिलाये.
मेरा बस यही सवाल है की कोई महत्वपूर्ण लेने से पहले क्या आप से सलाह ली जाती है और क्या आप सभी निर्णय से सहमत होते है?
माफ़ करियेगा मेरे मन ये सवाल कब से घूम रहा है की मेरी गलती क्या थी?...लेकिन मैं आज अपने आपको नहीं रोक पाया.
धन्यवाद no hard feeling please...

----------


## Rajeev

> आप भी फोरम के एक जिम्मेदार प्रशासक है.
> गुरु जी कोई भी महत्वपूर्ण निर्णय लेने से पहले क्या आपसे सलाह नहीं लेते हैं?
> क्योकि जब मैं नियामक था तो कोई भी निर्णय लेने से पहले हमें अन्य नियामकों से सलाह लेने के लिए अवश्य कहा जाता था और यह भी कहा गया था की हर नियामक हर किसी के हाँ में हाँ ना मिलाये.
> मेरा बस यही सवाल है की कोई महत्वपूर्ण लेने से पहले क्या आप से सलाह ली जाती है और क्या आप सभी निर्णय से सहमत होते है?
> माफ़ करियेगा मेरे मन ये सवाल कब से घूम रहा है की मेरी गलती क्या थी?...लेकिन मैं आज अपने आपको नहीं रोक पाया.
> धन्यवाद no hard feeling please...


ये प्रश्न भी मुझे एक बार आया था, मगर भूलने के कारन भूल गया था | central 41

----------


## Rajeev

> मुझे अपनी आईडी बदलनी है ...kripya madad kare


प्रिय oshnic जी अगर आप अपना प्रयोक्ता नाम (आईडी) परिवर्तन करवाना चाहते है, तो नीचे दिए गए निम्न लिंक पर क्लिक करे |
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=249&page=31

----------


## Rajeev

> नए नियामकों का चयन कब तक प्रारंभ किया जाएगा |


मुझे लगता है की इस सुझाव पर थोड़ा शीघ्र कार्यवाही करनी चाहिए, क्योंकि मैं देख रहा हू अभी के नियामकों को बहुत से कार्य है,
इसलिए वो कई कार्यवाही और शिकायतों को देर से समाधान कर रहे है, कुछ दिन पहले की बात है मैंने एक शिकायत की सूत्र का नाम
रोमन में था उसे हिंदी में परिवर्तन करवाने के लिए, जिस दिन मैंने शिकायत की उसके दूसरे दिन उस पर कार्यवाही की गयी
और अगले दिन उस सूत्र का नाम हिंदी में परिवर्तन किया गया, इसे देखकर तो ऐसा ही लग रहा है कम नियामकों के कारणवश
अभी के नियामकों को ज्यादा कार्य दे दिए गए है, जिससे वो ज्यादा व्यस्त हो गए है |

----------


## Rajeev

> *1. सदस्यों के आग्रह को मद्देनज़र रखते हुए प्रबंधन ने निम्नलिखित उपाधियों और सुविधाओं के लिए "चौपाल" की प्रविष्टियों को जोड़ने का निर्णय लिया है |*


प्रिय पाथ जी क्या ये आपका अंतिम निर्णय है, क्या भविष्य में इस नियम में बदलाव होगे,
क्योंकि जब से नया फोरम का प्रारंभ हुआ, मैं तब से इस निर्णय की प्रतीक्षा कर रहा था,
इसी कारणवश मैंने चौपाल और उसी प्रकार से कई सूत्रों पर प्रविष्टियाँ नहीं करता हूँ,
पाथ जी/साहब आप अनुरोध है की कृपया इस निर्णय को सदा के लिए रखे और
वैसे भी फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर भी पोस्ट संख्या के आधार पर पद देता है,
अगर भविष्य में फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर पोस्ट संख्या की जगह पोस्ट की गुणवत्ता के आधार पर पद देगा,
तब आप अपने इस निर्णय को हटा सकते है |

हो सकता है मेरे इस सुझाव के कारन बहुत से ऐसे सदस्य जो चौपाल पर पोस्ट नहीं करते है वो भी करने लगे,
क्योंकि मेरे इस सुझाव के बाद अगर आपने (पाथ जी) हां कर दी तो मैं चौपाल पर प्रविष्टियाँ करना प्रारंभ कर दूगाँ |

----------


## Rated R

(१.) "व्यस्क  चुटकुले"  सूत्र में काफी सारे चुटकुले व्यस्क ना होकर सामान्य है ! उन्हें वहा से हटाकर आओ समय बिताये मंच के सूत्र "हंसी के फव्वारे" में स्थानांतरित कर देना चाहिए ..!! 

(२.) सामान्य मंच में भी एक विभाग चित्र एवं चित्रकथाओं के लिए होनी चाहिए .. !!
ये मांग बहुत पुरानी है ..!!

----------


## Teach Guru

> (१.) "व्यस्क  चुटकुले"  सूत्र में काफी सारे चुटकुले व्यस्क ना होकर सामान्य है ! उन्हें वहा से हटाकर आओ समय बिताये मंच के सूत्र "हंसी के फव्वारे" में स्थानांतरित कर देना चाहिए ..!! 
> 
> (२.) सामान्य मंच में भी एक विभाग चित्र एवं चित्रकथाओं के लिए होनी चाहिए .. !!
> ये मांग बहुत पुरानी है ..!!


*आपने बिलकुल सही कहा मित्र और इस पर शीघ्र कार्यवाही होनी चाहिए.........*

----------


## Rajeev

> चौपाल की  प्रविष्टि कौन्टिंग ही अनुचित है / चौपाल चेट रूम की तरह प्रयोग हो रहे है / पर्वंधन  को अपने निर्णय पर एक बार फिर से विचार करना चाहिए / धन्यबाद


अरे रमण जी इसमें प्रबंधन क्या करे!, फोरम सॉफ्टवेयर किसी भी सूत्र की प्रविष्टि गिनती करेगी ही, अगर फोरम में ओरीजिनल चेट बॉक्स होगा तो फिर फोरम सॉफ्टवेयर प्रविष्टि नहीं गिनेगा,
एक बात ध्यान रखे चौपाल एक सूत्र है न की चेट बॉक्स, हम उसमे उसी प्रकार से प्रविष्टि करते है जिस प्रकार से अन्य सूत्रों में करते है |

----------


## pathfinder

> प्रबंधन से नम्र निवेदन है की जिस प्रश्नो के उत्तर नहीं देने है , उनके बारे मैं भी लिख दे ...जिससे हम भी बंसी बजा सके , बार बार उत्तर नहीं खोजे ॥


प्रिय मित्रों आप लोग अपने प्रश्न लिखते रहिये ,एक साथ सभी प्रश्नों के उत्तर दे दिए जायेंगे |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> प्रिय मित्रों आप लोग अपने प्रश्न लिखते रहिये ,एक साथ सभी प्रश्नों के उत्तर दे दिए जायेंगे |


महोदय लास्ट  सप्ताह लिखे प्रश्न  के जवाब नहीं मिले, आपको जवाब नहीं देना हों तो कोई बात नहीं, पर बताने का कष्ट करे, जिससे की सदस्य बार-बार पुरानी पोस्ट को देखना ओर बाद की पोस्टो को चेक  ना करे  ॥  धन्यवाद

----------


## mantu007

*हमारे फोरम पर जन्मदिन दिखाने की सुविधा कब से प्रारंभ हो रही है ?*

----------


## Rajeev

नाम परिवर्तन की सुविधा दो बार देनी चाहिए |

----------


## Rajeev

अन्य फोरमों की तरह हमारे फोरम पर भी गेम्स की सुविधा दी जा सकती है क्या ?

----------


## Rajeev

vBulletin की एक सुविधा है की अगर आप किसी सूत्र में भ्रमण कर रहे है ,तो नीचे दिखाया जाएगा की कितनी सदस्य इस सूत्र का भ्रमण कर रहे है क्या वो सुविधा हमारे फोरम पर प्रारंभ की जा सकती है ?

----------


## badboy123455

सदस्यों को बेन करने से पहले वार्निंग डी जानी चाहिए........

----------


## Rajeev

> सदस्यों को बेन करने से पहले वार्निंग डी जानी चाहिए........


वार्निंग लेवल बना देना चाहिए ,वार्निंग लेवल 100 होने पर सदस्य को पूर्ण रूप से प्रतिबंध कर दिया जाना चाहिए |

----------


## badboy123455

> वार्निंग लेवल बना देना चाहिए ,वार्निंग लेवल 100 होने पर सदस्य को पूर्ण रूप से प्रतिबंध कर दिया जाना चाहिए |


इस प्रकार पूर्ण रूप से तो गलत होगा 

हा वार्निग लेवल बढने पर एक माह ,दस दिन.का बेन किया जाये....

----------


## Raman46

वेन  की अधिकतम समय सीमा 7  दीन की  रखी जाय / सजा छोटी हो बड़ी ,सजा सजा ही होती है / आजीवन वेन   का कोई फायदा नही है / इस पर पुनर्विचार की जरुरत महशुस की जाती है / अर्ध वेन में पड़े सभी सदस्यों की पोस्टिं सुविधा बहाल की जाय / इसे उन तमाम सदस्यों को फिर से शक्रिये होने में सुविधा होगी जो फोरम हित में ही रहेगा / इससे नये नये आईडी बनने पर  रोक लग सकती है / धन्यवाद ......रमण

----------


## badboy123455

और वैसे भी एक महीने का बेन अवधि काफी बड़ी होती हे .......

इसे कम किया जाये,,,,,,,,

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> आप भी फोरम के एक जिम्मेदार प्रशासक है.
> गुरु जी कोई भी महत्वपूर्ण निर्णय लेने से पहले क्या आपसे सलाह नहीं लेते हैं?
> क्योकि जब मैं नियामक था तो कोई भी निर्णय लेने से पहले हमें अन्य नियामकों से सलाह लेने के लिए अवश्य कहा जाता था और यह भी कहा गया था की हर नियामक हर किसी के हाँ में हाँ ना मिलाये.
> मेरा बस यही सवाल है की कोई महत्वपूर्ण लेने से पहले क्या आप से सलाह ली जाती है और क्या आप सभी निर्णय से सहमत होते है?
> माफ़ करियेगा मेरे मन ये सवाल कब से घूम रहा है की मेरी गलती क्या थी?...लेकिन मैं आज अपने आपको नहीं रोक पाया.
> धन्यवाद no hard feeling please...




आज तक मेने कभी प्रबंधन  या प्रबंधन के विषय में  बने हुए सूत्र पर बहुत कम विचार दिए हैं, लेकिन ड्राकुला जी आपके प्रश्न पढ़ कर मुझे भी लगा की मुझे भी एक बात पाथ जी (प्रबंधन) से पूछनी चाहिए |.............................

नोट :- मुझे अभी फोरम पर रहे नियामकगन से कोई दुश्मनी या देषभावना नहीं हे इसलिए दिल पर ना ले |............................

ड्राकुला जी आप उन नियामकगन में से थे जिस गण को गुरूजी  ने चयन किया था | और आज रहे सभी नियामक उस गण से हे जिनका चयन पाथ जी ने खुद किया था .........क्या सही हे न पाथ जी ..| और  हस्ताक्षर लगाने की सुविधा या कल्ब की सदस्यता  देने से कुछ नहीं होने वाला बेफिसुल की पोस्ट होना चालू हो जायेगी (वेसे हो चुकी हे) और अगर आप सोच रहे हे की ये सब करने से सदस्यों की सक्रियता बढ़ेगी तो आप गलत हे  क्युकी ये सब बहुत पहेले करने के जरूरत थी, जब सक्रियता कम होने लगी तो दिवाली के स्कीम की तरह ऐसी स्कीम  निकालने से अब कोई फायदा नहीं होने वाला और आज चौपाल का हाल देखिये लोग अपनी प्र्विस्ठी  केसे बढ़ाते  हे




और सदस्यों की संखिया भी कम होती जा रही हे वहा पर अब पहेले जेसी सक्रियता भी नहीं होने वाली चाहे कितनी भी सुविधाए आप दे दिज्ये अब वहा पर पहेले जेसी अछी पोस्ट नहीं होती क्युकी अच्छी पोस्ट करने वाले सदस्य भी बहुत कम आते हे ....और आते भी हे तो चौपाल का रूठा वातावरण देखकर चले जाते हे और इन सबका जिमेदार आपका ही प्रबन्धन हे जिस दिन फोरम पर व्यस्य्क विज्ञापन लगे थे  उसमे भी प्रबंधन जिमेदार था व्यस्य्क विज्ञापन लगवाने थे तब तो आपने सदस्यों की राय नहीं ली थी लेकिन अब सदस्यों की सक्रियता कम हो रही हे तो अब प्रबंधन सक्रियता बढ़ाने के लिए सदस्यों की राय  राय मांग रहा हे ऐसा क्यों ?? और आपके ही प्रबंधन ने एक सदस्य को कई बार माफ़ किया उसका बेन हटाया लेकिन उस सदस्य अपने घर के संस्कार दिखाने बंध नहीं किये थे, जब भी बेन हटाते तो वो सदस्यों थोड़े दिनों के लिए शांत रहता फिर विवाद करता और बेन हो जाता बेन होने के बाद नयी आइडी लेकर चौपाल पर व्य्स्यक फोटो लगा देता था और फोटो में खुद के फोरम का नाम भी विज्ञापन के तोर पर रखता था फिर वही सदस्य आपके पास पुरानी आइडी पर लगे बेन को हटवाने के लिए माफ़ी मांगता और आप बेन भी हटा देते थे ..........और थोड़े दिनों पहेले ही  उसने नयी आइडी से आपको  पीएम में आपके कोम विरुद्ध गाली-गलोच किया था और आपने कुछ नहीं किया बल्कि उसकी आइडी भी बेन नहीं की एसा क्यों ?? भले वो मेरे कोम का हो लेकिन मुझे उस पर बहुत गुस्सा आया पता नहीं वो इंसान हे या जानवर हे | जब आपने उसको कई बार बेन किया आइडी भी मर्ज की  और बेन भी हटाया जब आपने उसका बेन हटाया तो आपने सदस्यों की राय क्यों नहीं ली की इसका बेन हटाया जाए या ना हटाये फिर अब आप क्यों राय मांग रहे हे .... | ................और में नहीं चाहती की मेरी वजह से विवाद हो इसलिए मेने किसी भी सदस्य का नाम नहीं लिया ......आशा हे आप इन सब प्रश्नों के उतर देंगे

धन्यवाद |........................

----------


## Rated R

> आज तक मेने कभी प्रबंधन  या प्रबंधन के विषय में  बने हुए सूत्र पर बहुत कम विचार दिए हैं, लेकिन ड्राकुला जी आपके प्रश्न पढ़ कर मुझे भी लगा की मुझे भी एक बात पाथ जी (प्रबंधन) से पूछनी चाहिए |.............................
> [/COLOR]


एक दम सही बात है जी...
जब फोरम अपने चरम पर था तो हमनें कई बार ऐसी सुविधाओं को प्रारम्भ करने का आग्रह किया था,लेकिन ये अति-विश्वास था या कुछ और पता नहीं ...की सुविधाओं को तब न प्रारंभ करके अब शुरू किया जा रहा है जब फोरम काफी नीचे चला गया है....!!

----------


## Rajeev

> आज तक मेने कभी प्रबंधन  या प्रबंधन के विषय में  बने हुए सूत्र पर बहुत कम विचार दिए हैं, लेकिन ड्राकुला जी आपके प्रश्न पढ़ कर मुझे भी लगा की मुझे भी एक बात पाथ जी (प्रबंधन) से पूछनी चाहिए |.............................
> 
> नोट :- मुझे अभी फोरम पर रहे नियामकगन से कोई दुश्मनी या देषभावना नहीं हे इसलिए दिल पर ना ले |............................
> 
> ड्राकुला जी आप उन नियामकगन में से थे जिस गण को गुरूजी  ने चयन किया था | और आज रहे सभी नियामक उस गण से हे जिनका चयन पाथ जी ने खुद किया था .........क्या सही हे न पाथ जी ..| और  हस्ताक्षर लगाने की सुविधा या कल्ब की सदस्यता  देने से कुछ नहीं होने वाला बेफिसुल की पोस्ट होना चालू हो जायेगी (वेसे हो चुकी हे) और अगर आप सोच रहे हे की ये सब करने से सदस्यों की सक्रियता बढ़ेगी तो आप गलत हे  क्युकी ये सब बहुत पहेले करने के जरूरत थी, जब सक्रियता कम होने लगी तो दिवाली के स्कीम की तरह ऐसी स्कीम  निकालने से अब कोई फायदा नहीं होने वाला और आज चौपाल का हाल देखिये लोग अपनी प्र्विस्ठी  केसे बढ़ाते  हे
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> एक दम सही बात है जी...
> जब फोरम अपने चरम पर था तो हमनें कई बार ऐसी सुविधाओं को प्रारम्भ करने का आग्रह किया था,लेकिन ये अति-विश्वास था या कुछ और पता नहीं ...की सुविधाओं को तब न प्रारंभ करके अब शुरू किया जा रहा है जब फोरम काफी नीचे चला गया है....!!


" *अब पछताए क्या होत जब चिडया चुग गई खेत* "

----------


## gulluu

जब सदस्य राय ही नहीं देना चाहते तो इस सूत्र का औचित्य क्या है ? क्यों प्रबंधन जबरदस्ती राय ले रहा है ? कृपया पहले जैसे ही अपने हिसाब से कार्य करें . 
धन्यवाद .

----------


## Rajeev

> जब सदस्य राय ही नहीं देना चाहते तो इस सूत्र का औचित्य क्या है ? क्यों प्रबंधन जबरदस्ती राय ले रहा है ? कृपया पहले जैसे ही अपने हिसाब से कार्य करें . 
> धन्यवाद .


मुझे लगता है इस विषय पर भी सभी सदस्यों की राय ले लेनी चाहिए की ये सूत्र बंद किया जाए या नहीं,
तो गुल्लू जी आप किसके पक्ष में है सबसे पहले आप के वोट से ही शुरुआत करते है!

----------


## mantu007

*यूजर ऑफ़ द मंथ   :--- कब से चालू होगा सर जी ?*

----------


## love birds

> वेन  की अधिकतम समय सीमा 7  दीन की  रखी जाय / सजा छोटी हो बड़ी ,सजा सजा ही होती है / आजीवन वेन   का कोई फायदा नही है / इस पर पुनर्विचार की जरुरत महशुस की जाती है / अर्ध वेन में पड़े सभी सदस्यों की पोस्टिं सुविधा बहाल की जाय / इसे उन तमाम सदस्यों को फिर से शक्रिये होने में सुविधा होगी जो फोरम हित में ही रहेगा / इससे नये नये आईडी बनने पर  रोक लग सकती है / धन्यवाद ......रमण


मित्र आपकी बात से सहेमत हू ये सही है 




> और वैसे भी एक महीने का बेन अवधि काफी बड़ी होती हे .......
> 
> इसे कम किया जाये,,,,,,,,


आपकी बात भी सही है दोस्त एक महीना काफी ज्यादा होता है एक महीना जो फोरम के प्रेमी है उनके लिए एक साल जैसा होता है ऐसा नहीं होना चैये मैं रमण जी की बात से सहेमत हू ऐसा ही होना चाहिए !!

----------


## Rajeev

> *यूजर ऑफ़ द मंथ   :--- कब से चालू होगा सर जी ?*


मंटू जी पाथ जी आपको पहले ही बता चूके है की 1 दिसम्बर से " यूजर ऑफ द मंथ " की सुविधा प्रारंभ हो जाएगी |

----------


## mantu007

> मंटू जी पाथ जी आपको पहले ही बता चूके है की 1 दिसम्बर से " यूजर ऑफ द मंथ " की सुविधा प्रारंभ हो जाएगी |


धन्यवाद मित्र .भूल गया था मित्र इसीलिए पूछ लिया

----------


## Rajeev

प्रिय पाथ जी आप से अनुरोध है की कृपया यहाँ पर पूछे गए सभी प्रश्नों के उत्तर दे, इससे पहले आपने कुछ ही प्रश्न के उत्तर दिए थे,
मुझे लगता है आप उत्तर देने में हिचकिचाते है इसलिए PM और अन्य सूत्रों पर पूछे गए प्रश्नों का उत्तर नहीं देते है!

----------


## love birds

दोस्त इस सूत्र की क्या कोई महेता है इसका विषये है की सूत्र की मांग http://http://forum.hindivichar.com/s...ead.php?t=9777 जहा तक मेरा ख्याल है यहाँ की गयी मांगो पर किसी का ख्याल नहीं है क्या इस सूत्र पर की गयी मांग सही है अगर सही है तो सूत्र अब तक क्यों नहीं हुए कोई खाश करना है तो कृपया करके सपष्ट करे !!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मेरे कुछ सूत्र भी कुछ इसी तरह भटका के बंद किये गये है, जिनमे काफी मेहनत की गयी है, मैंने कोई विरोध या प्रश्न आपसे नहीं किया ...कृपया मेरे बंद किये गये सारे सूत्रो पे पुनः दयालुता पूर्ण देखके विचार करे ...ऑर संभव हो तो चालू करे ॥

----------


## pathfinder

> नए नियामकों का चयन कब तक प्रारंभ किया जाएगा |


जब गुरूजी इसकी आवश्यकता समझेंगे |फ़िलहाल फोरम पर जितना कार्य है उसके अनुसार हमारे पास पर्याप्त नियामक हैं |

----------


## pathfinder

> अगर किसी सदस्य को नवागत का नाम पसंद आया और वो (सदस्य) वोह नाम (नवागत का) लेना चाहता हो तो क्या उसे दिया जाएगा |


प्रिय राजीव जी यह बात तो लगभग सब ही जानते हैं कि नया प्रयोक्ता नाम उपलब्धता का आधार पर दिया जाता है |यदि किसी सदस्य द्वारा माँगा गया नाम पहले ही किसी अन्य सदस्य/नवागत के द्वारा पंजीकृत है तो वह उपलब्ध ही नहीं होगा |

----------


## pathfinder

> क्या प्रबंधन फोटो की साइज बढ़ाने पर विचार कर सकता है?


प्रिय ड्रेकुला जी ,इससे फोरम के पेज लोड होने में अधिक समय लगेगा इसलिए फ़िलहाल तो ऐसा कोई विचार नहीं है |

----------


## pathfinder

> आप भी फोरम के एक जिम्मेदार प्रशासक है.
> गुरु जी कोई भी महत्वपूर्ण निर्णय लेने से पहले क्या आपसे सलाह नहीं लेते हैं?
> क्योकि जब मैं नियामक था तो कोई भी निर्णय लेने से पहले हमें अन्य नियामकों से सलाह लेने के लिए अवश्य कहा जाता था और यह भी कहा गया था की हर नियामक हर किसी के हाँ में हाँ ना मिलाये.
> मेरा बस यही सवाल है की कोई महत्वपूर्ण लेने से पहले क्या आप से सलाह ली जाती है और क्या आप सभी निर्णय से सहमत होते है?
> माफ़ करियेगा मेरे मन ये सवाल कब से घूम रहा है की मेरी गलती क्या थी?...लेकिन मैं आज अपने आपको नहीं रोक पाया.
> धन्यवाद no hard feeling please...


मित्र ड्रेकुला जी ,गुरूजी अधिकतर मुझसे अक्सर सलाह लेते हैं और अधिकांश निर्णय मेरी सहमती से होते हैं |
यदि आपका प्रश्न नियामकों के अधिकार समाप्त करने के विषय में है तो मैं केवल यही कह सकता हूँ कि सभी नियामकों का कार्य दोषरहित था, परन्तु फोरम के अधिकांश सदस्यों की इच्छा का सम्मान करते हुए कभी कुछ कठिन निर्णय भी लेने पड़ते हैं |

----------


## pathfinder

> मुझे लगता है की इस सुझाव पर थोड़ा शीघ्र कार्यवाही करनी चाहिए, क्योंकि मैं देख रहा हू अभी के नियामकों को बहुत से कार्य है,
> इसलिए वो कई कार्यवाही और शिकायतों को देर से समाधान कर रहे है, कुछ दिन पहले की बात है मैंने एक शिकायत की सूत्र का नाम
> रोमन में था उसे हिंदी में परिवर्तन करवाने के लिए, जिस दिन मैंने शिकायत की उसके दूसरे दिन उस पर कार्यवाही की गयी
> और अगले दिन उस सूत्र का नाम हिंदी में परिवर्तन किया गया, इसे देखकर तो ऐसा ही लग रहा है कम नियामकों के कारणवश
> अभी के नियामकों को ज्यादा कार्य दे दिए गए है, जिससे वो ज्यादा व्यस्त हो गए है |


कार्यवाही तो त्वरित ही होती है ,परन्तु कभी कभी विचार विमर्श में समय लग जाता है क्यूंकि सभी निर्णय सर्वसम्मति से किये जाते हैं |

----------


## pathfinder

> प्रिय पाथ जी क्या ये आपका अंतिम निर्णय है, क्या भविष्य में इस नियम में बदलाव होगे,
> क्योंकि जब से नया फोरम का प्रारंभ हुआ, मैं तब से इस निर्णय की प्रतीक्षा कर रहा था,
> इसी कारणवश मैंने चौपाल और उसी प्रकार से कई सूत्रों पर प्रविष्टियाँ नहीं करता हूँ,
> पाथ जी/साहब आप अनुरोध है की कृपया इस निर्णय को सदा के लिए रखे और
> वैसे भी फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर भी पोस्ट संख्या के आधार पर पद देता है,
> अगर भविष्य में फोरम का सॉफ्टवेयर पोस्ट संख्या की जगह पोस्ट की गुणवत्ता के आधार पर पद देगा,
> तब आप अपने इस निर्णय को हटा सकते है |
> 
> हो सकता है मेरे इस सुझाव के कारन बहुत से ऐसे सदस्य जो चौपाल पर पोस्ट नहीं करते है वो भी करने लगे,
> क्योंकि मेरे इस सुझाव के बाद अगर आपने (पाथ जी) हां कर दी तो मैं चौपाल पर प्रविष्टियाँ करना प्रारंभ कर दूगाँ |


अभी मुझे तो ऐसी कोई सम्भावना नजर नहीं आ रही है |

----------


## pathfinder

> (१.) "व्यस्क  चुटकुले"  सूत्र में काफी सारे चुटकुले व्यस्क ना होकर सामान्य है ! उन्हें वहा से हटाकर आओ समय बिताये मंच के सूत्र "हंसी के फव्वारे" में स्थानांतरित कर देना चाहिए ..!! 
> 
> (२.) सामान्य मंच में भी एक विभाग चित्र एवं चित्रकथाओं के लिए होनी चाहिए .. !!
> ये मांग बहुत पुरानी है ..!!


यदि कोई सदस्य इस कार्य में सहयोग करना चाहे तो मुझसे व्यक्तिगत संदेश के माध्यम से सम्पर्क करे |

----------


## pathfinder

> अरे रमण जी इसमें प्रबंधन क्या करे!, फोरम सॉफ्टवेयर किसी भी सूत्र की प्रविष्टि गिनती करेगी ही, अगर फोरम में ओरीजिनल चेट बॉक्स होगा तो फिर फोरम सॉफ्टवेयर प्रविष्टि नहीं गिनेगा,
> एक बात ध्यान रखे चौपाल एक सूत्र है न की चेट बॉक्स, हम उसमे उसी प्रकार से प्रविष्टि करते है जिस प्रकार से अन्य सूत्रों में करते है |


फोरम सोफ्टवेयर में यह  विकल्प उपलब्ध है कि जिस सूत्र की प्रविष्टियों को हम न चाहें ,उन्हें काउंट न किया जाये |

----------


## pathfinder

> महोदय लास्ट  सप्ताह लिखे प्रश्न  के जवाब नहीं मिले, आपको जवाब नहीं देना हों तो कोई बात नहीं, पर बताने का कष्ट करे, जिससे की सदस्य बार-बार पुरानी पोस्ट को देखना ओर बाद की पोस्टो को चेक  ना करे  ॥  धन्यवाद


चाँद जी ,जिन प्रश्नों का उत्तर एक सप्ताह के भीतर न दिया जाये और सूत्र को पुनः खोल दिया जाये तो आप समझ लीजिए कि उन प्रश्नों का उत्तर देना आवश्यक नहीं है |

----------


## pathfinder

> *हमारे फोरम पर जन्मदिन दिखाने की सुविधा कब से प्रारंभ हो रही है ?*


प्रिय मंटू जी,यह मुझे देखना पडेगा ,कि ऐसा कोई विकल्प बिना किसी बाहरी प्लगिन अथवा एडओन के उपलब्ध है या नहीं |

----------


## pathfinder

> नाम परिवर्तन की सुविधा दो बार देनी चाहिए |


प्रिय राजीव जी यह सम्भव नहीं है क्यूंकि यह सुविधा अपनी भूल सुधारने के लिए है न कि मनोरंजन के लिए |

----------


## pathfinder

> अन्य फोरमों की तरह हमारे फोरम पर भी गेम्स की सुविधा दी जा सकती है क्या ?


राजीव जी फिलहाल इस पर कोई विचार नहीं किया जा सकता |हमे उपलब्ध संसाधनों से ही काम चलाना पडेगा |

----------


## pathfinder

> vBulletin की एक सुविधा है की अगर आप किसी सूत्र में भ्रमण कर रहे है ,तो नीचे दिखाया जाएगा की कितनी सदस्य इस सूत्र का भ्रमण कर रहे है क्या वो सुविधा हमारे फोरम पर प्रारंभ की जा सकती है ?


राजीव जी इस पर मेरी नजर नहीं पड़ी ,यदि ऐसा कोई विकल्प होगा तो उसे आरम्भ किया जा सकता है |

----------


## pathfinder

> सदस्यों को बेन करने से पहले वार्निंग डी जानी चाहिए........


प्रेम जी सब जानते हैं कि पहले चेतावनी दी जाती है |

----------


## pathfinder

> वार्निंग लेवल बना देना चाहिए ,वार्निंग लेवल 100 होने पर सदस्य को पूर्ण रूप से प्रतिबंध कर दिया जाना चाहिए |


प्रतिबंध एवं चेतावनी की स्वचलित प्रक्रिया है ,दो बार रेड कार्ड चेतवानी मिलने पर सदस्य स्वतः बेन हो जाता है |

----------


## pathfinder

> इस प्रकार पूर्ण रूप से तो गलत होगा 
> 
> हा वार्निग लेवल बढने पर एक माह ,दस दिन.का बेन किया जाये....


जी हाँ दो रेड कार्ड मिलने पर सदस्य दस दिन के लिए ही प्रतिबंधित होता है ,इससे अधिक अवधि का बेन केवल कुछ विशेष परिस्थितियों में ही किया जाता है |

----------


## pathfinder

> वेन  की अधिकतम समय सीमा 7  दीन की  रखी जाय / सजा छोटी हो बड़ी ,सजा सजा ही होती है / आजीवन वेन   का कोई फायदा नही है / इस पर पुनर्विचार की जरुरत महशुस की जाती है / अर्ध वेन में पड़े सभी सदस्यों की पोस्टिं सुविधा बहाल की जाय / इसे उन तमाम सदस्यों को फिर से शक्रिये होने में सुविधा होगी जो फोरम हित में ही रहेगा / इससे नये नये आईडी बनने पर  रोक लग सकती है / धन्यवाद ......रमण


प्रिय रमण जी,मैं तो सदस्यों के बेन होने के ही पक्ष में नहीं हूँ ,परन्तु कुछ सदस्यों का उद्देश्य फोरम पर आकर विवाद करना या अपने फोरम/ब्लॉग का विज्ञापन करना होता है ,ऐसे सदस्यों के लिए ही आजीवन बेन का प्रावधान है |

----------


## pathfinder

> और वैसे भी एक महीने का बेन अवधि काफी बड़ी होती हे .......
> 
> इसे कम किया जाये,,,,,,,,


मैं बता चूका हूँ कि यह बेन केवल विशेष स्थिति में ही प्रबंधन बहुत मजबूर होकर करता है ,जब अन्य सारे विकल्प बंद हो जाते हैं |

----------


## onepolitician

मंच पर कुछ गड़बड़ है महोदय, 
कोण ऑनलाइन है, किसी सूत्र पर दिखाई नहीं देता !

----------


## Jayeshh

नियामक जी.... सूत्र पर कौन ऑनलाइन है ये दर्शाता हुआ विंडो अभी थोड़ी देर  पहले बंद कर दिया गया है..... कुछ थोड़े बहोत कारण के लिए पूरा विंडो क्यों  बंद कर दिया गया? मेरा आपसे नम्र निवेदन है ये विंडो पुनः चालू कर दिया  जाए..........धन्यवाद..........

----------


## pathfinder

गरम मसाला विभाग में भ्रमण करने वाले बहुत से सदस्य नहीं चाहते कि अन्य सदस्यों को उनके उस विभाग में भ्रमण करने का पता चले |इस विषय में काफी अधिक शिकायतें प्राप्त होने के कारण इस सुविधा को बंद किया गया है |

----------


## Jayeshh

> गरम मसाला विभाग में भ्रमण करने वाले बहुत से सदस्य नहीं चाहते कि अन्य सदस्यों को उनके उस विभाग में भ्रमण करने का पता चले |इस विषय में काफी अधिक शिकायतें प्राप्त होने के कारण इस सुविधा को बंद किया गया है |


प्रशाशक जी ये उचित कारण नहीं है..... अगर उनको इतनी अपनी पड़ी है तो गरम  विभाग में आये ही नहीं...... क्या गरम विभाग में पोस्टिंग कर रहे सदस्य  खराब है? और वो सरीफ है? ऐसी बागला भागती के लिए ये सुविधा बंद करना उचित  नहीं लगता मुझे....... कुछ गलत लिख दिया हो तो माफ़ी चाहता हूँ..... लेकिन  आपका कारण व्यज्बी नहीं..............

----------


## Jayeshh

प्रशाशक जी....
अगर आपने इसी कारण से विंडो बंद कर दिया है तो मेरी आपसे नम्र बिनती है की  ये विंडो जल्द से जल्द शुरू किया जाए..... ये फोरम पारदर्शी सदस्यों के लिए  है...... मुख में राम बगल में छुरी वालों के लिए नहीं..... अगर उनको गरम  विभाग में अपना नाम देखने से भी शर्म महशूस हो रही हो तो आते ही क्यों है?

----------


## onepolitician

> गरम मसाला विभाग में भ्रमण करने वाले बहुत से सदस्य नहीं चाहते कि अन्य सदस्यों को उनके उस विभाग में भ्रमण करने का पता चले |इस विषय में काफी अधिक शिकायतें प्राप्त होने के कारण इस सुविधा को बंद किया गया है |


पथ जी यह फोरम सदस्य, के वजह चलता है, अगर किसी को आपति है तोह, पोल रखिये..!
जिनके वोट ज्यादा वही होगा, ऐसे नियम न बदले और वोह सुविधा अच्छी थी, 
और अगर गरम विभाग मैं कोण है ! यह जान लेना यह बहुत ही आसन है, बिना इस सुविधा के,
और बिना किसी और whoes online की सुविधा के बगर .....!!!
यह बात मैं नियामक क्रिश जी से भी की है. ! 
धन्यवाद...!!!

----------


## Badtameez

> गरम मसाला विभाग में भ्रमण करने वाले बहुत से सदस्य नहीं चाहते कि अन्य सदस्यों को उनके उस विभाग में भ्रमण करने का पता चले |इस विषय में काफी अधिक शिकायतें प्राप्त होने के कारण इस सुविधा को बंद किया गया है |


नमस्कार प्रशासक जी!
ये कोई बात नहीं हुई। कुछ सदस्य जोकि छुप-छुपकर अश्लील चित्र और टिप्पणियाँ देखना चाहते हैं उनके अनुरोध पर यह सुविधा बन्द कर दी गई है? बङी दु:खद बात है।
यह सुविधा शीघ्र शुरू करने की कृपा करें। और उन सदस्यों पर जोकि अपना नाम प्रदर्शित  किया हुआ नहीं देखना चाहते केवल छिप-छिपकर बगला भगत बनते हैं उन पर धिक्कार है! लानत है!

----------


## Badtameez

> पथ जी यह फोरम सदस्य, के वजह चलता है, अगर किसी को आपति है तोह, पोल रखिये..!
> जिनके वोट ज्यादा वही होगा, ऐसे नियम न बदले और वोह सुविधा अच्छी थी, 
> और अगर गरम विभाग मैं कोण है ! यह जान लेना यह बहुत ही आसन है, बिना इस सुविधा के,
> और बिना किसी और whoes online की सुविधा के बगर .....!!!
> यह बात मैं नियामक क्रिश जी से भी की है. ! 
> धन्यवाद...!!!


जी हाँ , इस विषय पर वोट करवा लीजिए।

----------


## Sameerchand

*कुछ सदस्य नहीं चाहते की उनका पता लगे की वो गर्म भिभाग में जाते हैं.........लेकिन पता करने वाले तो "Who is online" से भी पता कर लेंगे........अब छुपने की बात कहा से उठ गयी......**जहा छुप नहीं सकते वह छुपने की बात हुयी.......कुछ हज़म नहीं हुयी यह बात.......*

----------


## calvitf

> गरम मसाला विभाग में भ्रमण करने वाले बहुत से सदस्य नहीं चाहते कि अन्य सदस्यों को उनके उस विभाग में भ्रमण करने का पता चले |इस विषय में काफी अधिक शिकायतें प्राप्त होने के कारण इस सुविधा को बंद किया गया है |


प्रशासक जी 
प्रणाम
ज्यादातर मित्र पुरुष और महिला दोनो लोग इस साईट को केवल पुरानी नंगी तस्वीर और चलचित्र के जरिये अपना मनोरंजन करने के लिए यहा आते है और कोई  भी सदस्य अपना व्यक्तिगत पता और फ़ोन नं व नाम नही लिखता है तो हमे नही लगता है की किसी सुत्र पर रहने वाले सदस्य का नाम छुपाया जाय हा अगर पोस्टिंग या संदेश मे किसी से कोई आकर्षित हो कर अपना व्यक्तिगत व्यौरा का आदान- प्रदान करने के बाद छुपने की कोशिश करे तो वह सदस्य स्वंम जिम्मेदार हो इस परिस्थिति मे फ़ोरम को अपना नियम नही बदलना चाहिए अगर ऐसे होता रहा तो सेक्सी काहानिया, गरम मसाला विभाग , को बन्द करके फ़ोरम का नाम भी बदल देगे आप लोग …………………………… यानी एक बार फ़िर अन्तरर्वासना बन्द 
या हर सदस्य को उसके मनमुताबिक सुबिधा देते देते फ़ोरम के संचालक और सरंक्षक और अधिकारी गढ इसी तरह जबाब देते रहेगे और अच्छे सदस्य थक कर बैठ जायेगे ~~~~~~~~~~~ बाकी आप लोग हमसे ज्यादा समझदार है … धन्यवाद

----------


## komal sharma

गलत किया है जी .......................

----------


## calvitf

> *कुछ सदस्य नहीं चाहते की उनका पता लगे की वो गर्म भिभाग में जाते हैं.........लेकिन पता करने वाले तो "Who is online" से भी पता कर लेंगे........अब छुपने की बात कहा से उठ गयी......**जहा छुप नहीं सकते वह छुपने की बात हुयी.......कुछ हज़म नहीं हुयी यह बात.......*


मित्र आप आज अभी 30 सेकेन्ड मे बता सकते की इस सुत्र पर कौन-कौन सदस्य उपलब्ध हैं *"Who is online"* तो हाथी मारना फ़िर दांत उखाड़ने वाली बात हुई

----------


## draculla

> गरम मसाला विभाग में भ्रमण करने वाले बहुत से सदस्य नहीं चाहते कि अन्य सदस्यों को उनके उस विभाग में भ्रमण करने का पता चले |इस विषय में काफी अधिक शिकायतें प्राप्त होने के कारण इस सुविधा को बंद किया गया है |



प्रिय पाथ जी 
क्या आप बता सकते हैं की कितने सदस्यों ने इस विषय पर शिकायत दर्ज की है?
यदि सदस्यों की संख्या सिर्फ १००-२०० है तो यह सक्रिय सदस्यों की संख्या का १% प्रतिशत भी नहीं है.
अत: क्या यह उचित होगा की सिर्फ चंद सदस्यों की सुविधा के लिए फोरम कोई कार्य करे?
धन्यवाद

----------


## pathfinder

इस सूत्र में पहले ही एक दुसरे की बात का उत्तर देने को मना किया गया था लेकिन सदस्य फिर भी बवाल करने से बाज़ नहीं आ रहे हैं ,इसलिए अभी सूत्र को बंद किया जा रहा है |सूत्र भ्रमण करने वाले सदस्यों के नाम प्रदर्शन की सुविधा को बहाल करने पर विचार किया जा रहा है |

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय मित्रों कुछ सदस्य ,सूत्र भ्रमण कर रहे सदस्यों के नाम लिखकर अलग अलग सूत्रों में न सिर्फ पोस्ट कर रहे हैं बल्कि उन्हें सूत्र के विषय में राय देने के लिए भी बाध्य कर रहे हैं जिसे इस सुविधा का दुरूपयोग माना जायेगा क्यूंकि इससे सूत्र की रोचकता भी समाप्त हो जाती है |इस सुविधा को फिलहाल इस शर्त के साथ पुनः आरम्भ किया जा रहा है कि इस प्रकार की सदस्यों के नाम प्रदर्शित करने वाली पोस्ट करने वाले सदस्यों की पोस्टिंग की सुविधा बंद कर दी जायेगी |

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

महोदय,

इधर कुछ समय से भूत प्रेत, कर्म कांड आदि विषयो पर काफी सूत्र बन रहे है....... क्या फॉरम मे इसके लिए अलग से एक विभाग  बनाया जा सकता है ताकि सदस्यो को आसानी हो सके । जैसे की अगमायागमन विभाग तकनीकी विभाग....... 

इस प्रकार से विभागों की रोचकता बनी रहेगी और सदस्यो को अपने पसंद की सामाग्री धुंदने मे देर भी नहीं लगेगी।

----------


## satya_anveshi

पाथ गुरुजी, नमस्कार।
आपने एक बार उल्लेख किया था (कहाँ किया यह याद नहीं है) कि सदस्यों को अच्छे, रोचक और गुणवत्तापूर्ण सूत्र बनाने के लिए प्रेरित करने हेतु एक नई योजना चलाई जाएगी जिसमें सप्ताह का सर्वोत्तम सूत्र चुना जाएगा। इस संबंध में चल रही प्रक्रिया की वर्तमान स्थिति क्या है?

----------


## Rajeev

मंच के सबसे सर्वश्रेष्ठ एवं कर्मठ सदस्य चाँद भाई उर्फ़ चन्द्रशेखर जी की प्रोफाइल क्यों नहीं खुल रही है।
बहुत से मित्रों के यहीं सवाल है जिनका उत्तर नियामक जी भी नहीं दे रहे है।
इस बारे में विस्तारपूर्वक जानकारी मिल सकती है।

----------


## badboy123455

*अरे ये सिम सिम खुल गया क्या......:question:*

----------


## pathfinder

> महोदय,
> 
> इधर कुछ समय से भूत प्रेत, कर्म कांड आदि विषयो पर काफी सूत्र बन रहे है....... क्या फॉरम मे इसके लिए अलग से एक विभाग  बनाया जा सकता है ताकि सदस्यो को आसानी हो सके । जैसे की अगमायागमन विभाग तकनीकी विभाग....... 
> 
> इस प्रकार से विभागों की रोचकता बनी रहेगी और सदस्यो को अपने पसंद की सामाग्री धुंदने मे देर भी नहीं लगेगी।


आचार्य जी मैं चेक करता हूँ यदि इस विषय पर बने सूत्रों की पर्याप्त संख्या (लगभग दस से अधिक) होगी तो अवश्य विभाग बना दिया जायेगा |

----------


## pathfinder

> पाथ गुरुजी, नमस्कार।
> आपने एक बार उल्लेख किया था (कहाँ किया यह याद नहीं है) कि सदस्यों को अच्छे, रोचक और गुणवत्तापूर्ण सूत्र बनाने के लिए प्रेरित करने हेतु एक नई योजना चलाई जाएगी जिसमें सप्ताह का सर्वोत्तम सूत्र चुना जाएगा। इस संबंध में चल रही प्रक्रिया की वर्तमान स्थिति क्या है?


प्रक्रिया तो लगभग पूर्ण ही है ,या तो इस सोमवार से या फिर अगले सोमवार से इसे आरम्भ करने का प्रयास किया जायेगा |

----------


## pathfinder

> मंच के सबसे सर्वश्रेष्ठ एवं कर्मठ सदस्य चाँद भाई उर्फ़ चन्द्रशेखर जी की प्रोफाइल क्यों नहीं खुल रही है।
> बहुत से मित्रों के यहीं सवाल है जिनका उत्तर नियामक जी भी नहीं दे रहे है।
> इस बारे में विस्तारपूर्वक जानकारी मिल सकती है।


अब चेक कीजिये .........................

----------


## Rajeev

> अब चेक कीजिये .........................





> मंच के सबसे सर्वश्रेष्ठ एवं कर्मठ सदस्य चाँद भाई उर्फ़ चन्द्रशेखर जी की प्रोफाइल क्यों नहीं खुल रही है।
> बहुत से मित्रों के यहीं सवाल है जिनका उत्तर नियामक जी भी नहीं दे रहे है।
> इस बारे में विस्तारपूर्वक जानकारी मिल सकती है।


पाथ जी शायद आपने ध्यान नहीं दिया, मैंने कहा था की इस बारे में विस्तारपूर्वक बताएं।
क्योंकि इस समस्या के कारण मेरे प्रिय मित्र चाँद जी को 3 दिनों तक मंच में अनुपस्थित रहना पड़ा है।

----------


## pathfinder

> पाथ जी शायद आपने ध्यान नहीं दिया, मैंने कहा था की इस बारे में विस्तारपूर्वक बताएं।
> क्योंकि इस समस्या के कारण मेरे प्रिय मित्र चाँद जी को 3 दिनों तक मंच में अनुपस्थित रहना पड़ा है।


यह जानकारी आपको नहीं दी जा सकती |

----------


## swami ji

नियम में थोड़े बदलाव लेन की जरुरत हे जी .....बहोत सरे ...जेसे की नाम  आपने हाथ से बदले  जाये ये सुविधा  होनी चाहिए ....

----------


## pink pon

कृपया मेंरे २  सूत्रों में से इक को हटा ने जो इक ही नाम से कहल रहे है इक क्या केसे करे में है उसे हटा डीजिए

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> आचार्य जी मैं चेक करता हूँ यदि इस विषय पर बने सूत्रों की पर्याप्त संख्या (लगभग दस से अधिक) होगी तो अवश्य विभाग बना दिया जायेगा |


जी शुक्रिया.......

----------


## pathfinder

> नियम में थोड़े बदलाव लेन की जरुरत हे जी .....बहोत सरे ...जेसे की नाम  आपने हाथ से बदले  जाये ये सुविधा  होनी चाहिए ....


प्रिय स्वामी जी मैं पहले भी स्पष्ट कर चुका हूँ कि इसे सुविधा समझा ही न जाये ,यह केवल उन सदस्यों के लिए एक विकल्प मात्र है जिनके नाम पुराने फोरम से इम्पोर्ट करते समय ****** के रूप मे प्रदर्शित हो रहे हैं या फिर जो सदस्य पंजीकरण के समय सही नाम का चुनाव न कर पायें हो अथवा त्रुटिवश उनके नाम मे वर्तनी  की त्रुटि (स्पेलिंग मिस्टेक) रह गयी हो |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> प्रक्रिया तो लगभग पूर्ण ही है ,या तो इस सोमवार से या फिर अगले सोमवार से इसे आरम्भ करने का प्रयास किया जायेगा |


जी बहुत अच्छा।

----------


## itzmanish

maine apni khani 2-4 bari gurujee ko bheji hai abhi tak upload nahi hui... kripya karen aur bataye kisko sampak karu..

----------


## pathfinder

> महोदय,
> 
> इधर कुछ समय से भूत प्रेत, कर्म कांड आदि विषयो पर काफी सूत्र बन रहे है....... क्या फॉरम मे इसके लिए अलग से एक विभाग  बनाया जा सकता है ताकि सदस्यो को आसानी हो सके । जैसे की अगमायागमन विभाग तकनीकी विभाग....... 
> 
> इस प्रकार से विभागों की रोचकता बनी रहेगी और सदस्यो को अपने पसंद की सामाग्री धुंदने मे देर भी नहीं लगेगी।


मित्र आचार्य जी नया विभाग बना दिया गया है |
http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=62

----------


## jig.saw

*मेरा मनमोहक चित्र विभाग में "अरे....नहीं (ओह्ह नो W.T.F) नामक सूत्र था मगर अब वो नहीं दिख रहा !!!
मैंने* *कल* *सुबह ही वहा चित्र प्रविष्ट किये थे !!! और मुझे उस सूत्र में जो रेपो पॉइंट मिले थे अब उसके आगे N/A लिख कर आ रहा है !!! 
क्या मेरा सूत्र मिटा दिया गया है ?
**और अगर मिटाया गया है तो मुझसे ऐसी क्या गलती हो गयी जो मुझे बिना पूर्वसूचना दिए ही मेरा सूत्र मिटा दिया गया !!!**
**प्रबंधन से अनुरोध है के* *कृपया मार्गदर्शन करे !!!*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> मित्र आचार्य जी नया विभाग बना दिया गया है |
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=62


बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया..............

----------


## Dark Rider

* सवाल जवाब : " सभी तकनीकी सवाल इसी सूत्र में पूछे "*



क्या मै जान सकता हु की इस सूत्र के नाम में से  डार्क राइडर क्यों हटाया गया है |

क्या सूत्र के नाम से इसे हटाना अनिवार्य था ,  मुझे उचित  कारण  बताइए 
क्या यह मेरे सूत्र के विचार और उसके नाम करन  की स्वतन्त्रता का हनन नही है |

----------


## satya_anveshi

प्रशासक जी, फोरम पर सूत्र का नाम हिंदी में ही क्यों होना चाहिए?

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

महोदय ,

क्या ये संभव है की यदि किसी सदस्य ने हमे सम्मान दिया हो तो उसकी सूचना भी पीएम की तरह दिखाई देने लगे....... दरअसल कई बार ध्यान न जाने पर कई मित्रो को धन्यवाद देना रह जाता है जो की सामान्य शिष्टाचार के विरुद्ध है........

----------


## woriksen

विशेष पद प्राप्त सदस्यों के भी रंग सभी सदस्यों से भिन्न होने चाहिए.इस विषय पर प्रबंधन क्या सोचती है?
क्योकि ये सदस्य अपने अतुलनीय कार्यों के कारण ही विशेष पद से अलंकृत किये गए है.प्रबंधन इस विषय अपने विचार अवश्य रखें.

----------


## pathfinder

> * सवाल जवाब : " सभी तकनीकी सवाल इसी सूत्र में पूछे "*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> क्या मै जान सकता हु की इस सूत्र के नाम में से  डार्क राइडर क्यों हटाया गया है |
> 
> क्या सूत्र के नाम से इसे हटाना अनिवार्य था ,  मुझे उचित  कारण  बताइए 
> क्या यह मेरे सूत्र के विचार और उसके नाम करन  की स्वतन्त्रता का हनन नही है |


प्रिय डार्क राईडर जी,सभी सूत्रों के नाम में सदस्यों के नाम हटाये जा रहे हैं |

----------


## pathfinder

> प्रशासक जी, फोरम पर सूत्र का नाम हिंदी में ही क्यों होना चाहिए?


प्रिय बेन टेन जी,हिंदी फोरम होने के कारण सूत्र का नाम हिंदी में होना अनिवार्य है परन्तु तकनीकी विभाग में कुछ हद तक अंग्रेजी एवं रोमन में नाम स्वीकार्य है |

----------


## pathfinder

> महोदय ,
> 
> क्या ये संभव है की यदि किसी सदस्य ने हमे सम्मान दिया हो तो उसकी सूचना भी पीएम की तरह दिखाई देने लगे....... दरअसल कई बार ध्यान न जाने पर कई मित्रो को धन्यवाद देना रह जाता है जो की सामान्य शिष्टाचार के विरुद्ध है........


इस पर पहले भी काफी विचार विमर्श किया जा चूका है और यह निश्चय किया गया है कि रेपो देने वाले सदस्य का नाम प्रदर्शित होना उचित नहीं है |



> विशेष पद प्राप्त सदस्यों के भी रंग सभी सदस्यों से भिन्न होने चाहिए.इस विषय पर प्रबंधन क्या सोचती है?
> क्योकि ये सदस्य अपने अतुलनीय कार्यों के कारण ही विशेष पद से अलंकृत किये गए है.प्रबंधन इस विषय अपने विचार अवश्य रखें.


विचारणीय..........................  ....

----------


## sushilnkt

> प्रिय डार्क राईडर जी,सभी सूत्रों के नाम में सदस्यों के नाम हटाये जा रहे हैं |


ऐसा करना क्या उचित होगा ... 
ऐसे तो सभी लोगो नाराज हो जायेगे ..

----------


## badboy123455

> प्रिय डार्क राईडर जी,सभी सूत्रों के नाम में सदस्यों के नाम हटाये जा रहे हैं |


*ये तो गलत हे,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> इस पर पहले भी काफी विचार विमर्श किया जा चूका है और यह निश्चय किया गया है कि रेपो देने वाले सदस्य का नाम प्रदर्शित होना उचित नहीं है |


महोदय,

शायद मैं अपनी बात स्पष्ट नहीं कर पाया था । मैंने रेपों देने वाले सदस्य का नाम बताने की विनती नहीं की थी । सिर्फ ये इंडिकेटर मांगा था की आपको रेपों मिली है....... जैसे की यदि हमें कोई पीएम करता है तो लिखा आ जाता है "1 मैसेज"।   सभी सम्मानित सदस्य रेपों देते समय अपना नाम लिख ही देते है........

----------


## mloveboy

फोरम के मनमोहन चित्र विभाग में कई चित्र दिखाई नहीं देते , ये समस्या फोटो अपलोडर की है या अन्तर्वासना की समझ में नहीं आता. 
मेरा सुझाव है कि जो चित्र दिखाई नहीं देता उस पोस्ट को डिलीट यानि मिटा दे  इससे फोरम आकर्षक दिखाई देगा और व्यर्थ के पोस्ट नहीं दिखाई देंगे, जिससे  सूत्र पर भ्रमण भी मजेदार होगा.

----------


## Rajeev

क्या फोरम में फॉण्ट की संख्या कम-से-कम 5 मान्य की जा सकती है |

----------


## Rajeev

क्या फोरम में टॉप 10 स्टेट्स की सुविधा बहाल की जा सकती है |

----------


## Rajeev

क्या कारण है की फोरम में थैंक्स का विकल्प नहीं दिया जा रहा है ?

----------


## satya_anveshi

> प्रिय बेन टेन जी,हिंदी फोरम होने के कारण सूत्र का नाम हिंदी में होना अनिवार्य है परन्तु तकनीकी विभाग में कुछ हद तक अंग्रेजी एवं रोमन में नाम स्वीकार्य है |


धन्यवाद पाथ जी...................

----------


## pathfinder

> फोरम के मनमोहन चित्र विभाग में कई चित्र दिखाई नहीं देते , ये समस्या फोटो अपलोडर की है या अन्तर्वासना की समझ में नहीं आता. 
> मेरा सुझाव है कि जो चित्र दिखाई नहीं देता उस पोस्ट को डिलीट यानि मिटा दे  इससे फोरम आकर्षक दिखाई देगा और व्यर्थ के पोस्ट नहीं दिखाई देंगे, जिससे  सूत्र पर भ्रमण भी मजेदार होगा.


जी मैं इससे सहमत हूँ मित्र|



> क्या फोरम में फॉण्ट की संख्या कम-से-कम 5 मान्य की जा सकती है |


जी नहीं ...................



> क्या फोरम में टॉप 10 स्टेट्स की सुविधा बहाल की जा सकती है |


जी नहीं .....................



> क्या कारण है की फोरम में थैंक्स का विकल्प नहीं दिया जा रहा है ?


प्रिय राजीव जी इसके लिए अलग से प्लगिन इंस्टाल करना होगा जिसकी अनुमति देशमुख जी की और से नहीं है |

----------


## Rajeev

> जी नहीं ...................
> 
> जी नहीं .....................


फोरम में फॉण्ट की संख्या कम-से-कम 5 क्यों नहीं की जा सकती है |
जबकि अन्य मित्र तो बीबी कोड की सहायता से 5 तक तो कर ही लेते है |
और नियामक जी तो सिर्फ जरुरत से ज्यादा बड़े वालों के लिए ही प्रविष्टि सम्पादित करते है |

और क्या फोरम में टॉप 10 स्टेट्स के लिए भी अलग से प्लगइन इंस्टाल करना पड़ता है ?

----------


## Rajeev

जब फोरम में थैंक्स का विकल्प था तो उस समय फोरम में एक ऐसा विकल्प भी उपलब्ध था |
जिसमे हमारे द्वारा किये गए नए सूत्र एवं प्रविष्टियाँ दिखाती थी |

इसे किस कारण वश बंद किया गया ?

----------


## Rajeev

जो मित्र सामान्य सेटिंग्स में जा कर " स्टैंडर्ड एडिटर बॉक्स " का चयन करते है |
क्या उन्हें इस प्रकार के सन्देश बॉक्स दिए जा सकते है ताकि स्लो कनेक्शन वालें मित्रों को पेज लोड होने में ज्यादा समय व्यतीत न हो |


ये सन्देश बॉक्स सामान्य है ये शीघ्र ही लोड हो जाता है |
मगर अन्य फोरमों में WYSIWYG एडिटर बॉक्स का प्रचलन ज्यादा देखा गया है, जो की स्लो कनेक्शन वालों के लिए बहुत ही समय खपत करता है |
मैं जानता हूँ की WYSIWYG एडिटर बॉक्स एक उच्चतम तकनीक सन्देश बॉक्स है, जिसमे बहुत सारी खूबियां है जो इसे सर्वश्रेष्ठ बनाती है |
मगर अन्य स्लो कनेक्शन वाले मित्रों के लिए ये किसी सर दर्द से कम नहीं है |
मैं चाहता हूँ की WYSIWYG एडिटर बॉक्स भी फोरम में उपलब्ध रहें, जो मित्र इसका उपयोग करना चाहे वे करें एवं हमें " स्टैंडर्ड एडिटर बॉक्स " विकल्प का चयन करने पर वो बॉक्स (चित्र ऊपर दिया गया है) मिलें |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जी मैं इससे सहमत हूँ मित्र|


पाथ जी चित्र न दिखाई देने वाली पोस्ट को मिटाना इस समस्या का हल नहीं है। इन पोस्ट को मिटाने के लिए आप अपने संसाधनों का व्यर्थ ही व्यय करेंगे, चाहे मैन पावर हो या फिर समय।
इस समस्या के संबंध में शायद मैं कुछ कर सकता हूँ। मुझे लगता है कि इस समस्या का कारण वही है जो मैंने नियामक जी कृपया मेरी मदद करें सूत्र में बताया है। यहाँ भी बता देना उचित रहेगा।
सबसे पहले तो हमें यह पता होना चाहिए कि http://website.com और http://www.website.com दोनों अलग-अलग है। सर्च इंजन्स इन दोनों यूआरएल को अलग-अलग मानते हैं। हम भले ही इन दोनों को एक ही मानें परंतु ये हमें अलग-अलग सामग्री की ओर ले जा सकती है। इस फोरम का यूआरएल http://forum.hindivichar.com है और यदि कोई सदस्य अथवा मेहमान सदस्य http://www.forum.hindivichar.com को विजिट करता है तो वह फोरम की मुख्य वेबसाइट को नहीं बल्कि duplicate content को देख रहा होता है। इस कारण चित्र आदि न दिखाई देने की समस्याएँ आती है। अर्थात् www.antarvasna.com और antarvasna.com एक दूसरे के parallel चल रही होती है।
यदि इसके कारण ही फोरम पर समस्याएँ आ रही है तो इसका कोई समाधान भी तो होगा?
हाँ है न समाधान। यदि फोरम पर सूत्र देखते समय उस सूत्र के एड्रेस में से, जिसमें चित्र नहीं दिखाई देते, www. हटा दिया जाए तो चित्र सही दिखाई देने लगेंगे। इसका एक प्रमाण देखिए-



> मित्र ये तो एक उदहारण है!!अन्य भी बहुत से सूत्रों के कुछ चित्र तो दिखाई  देते है और कुछ  नही.....  http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13468





> मित्र यूनीक जी, आप एक बार यह वेब एड्रेस ट्राई कीजिए और फिर अपना अनुभव बताइए।
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13468
> 
> समस्या वाले अन्य सूत्रों के वेब एड्रेस भी इसी सूत्र अथवा सुझाव वाले सूत्र में पोस्ट कीजिए।





> *मित्र बेन टेन जी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद। इस लिँक से चित्र दिखाई देने लगे है और ईसमेँ आपने www हटा दिया है जिससे कि चित्र दिखाई देने लग गये है। ये www हटाने का क्या लोजिक है और क्या जो चित्र नहीँ दिखाई देते उन सभी मेँ www हटाकर ही चित्र देखने पङेगे?*


तो क्या हर बार फोरम विजिट करते समय हमें www. को हटाना पड़ेगा? यह तो एक परेशान करने वाला काम हो सकता है।
जी नहीं, इसका समाधान है 301 Redirect, इसकी मदद से हम उन सभी उपयोग कर्ताओं को 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/ से http://forum.hindivichar.com/ पर ले आएँगे और फिर उन सभी को फोरम के चित्र सही दिखाई देंगे।
आप यदि यह बताएँ कि फोरम का सर्वर किस सॉफ्टवेयर पर आधारित है (Apache या कोई अन्य), तो शायद मैं आगे भी मदद कर सकूँ। वैसे मुझे लगता है आगे का काम आप स्वयं कर लेंगे।
धन्यवाद

----------


## onepolitician

प्रबंधन का चूनाव कोण करता है?

----------


## Rajeev

नियामक बनने के लिए क्या-क्या योग्यताएं होनी आवश्यक है ?

----------


## Rajeev

पूर्व फोरम में चेट बॉक्स था, उसे पुनः आरंभ किया जा सकता है ?

----------


## Rajeev

फोरम में एक नियमित तकनीकी सलाहकार की आवश्यकता है |
जो की ज्ञान में बिलकुल मनोज जी जैसा होना चाहिए |
पूर्व तकनीकी सलाहकार एवं अभी के तकनीकी सलाहकार फोरम में ज्यादा समय नहीं देते है |

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरा एक आग्रह है इस प्रबंधन से......
जब कोई लिख रहा हो या ओंन लाइन हो तो उसे बार बार रिफ्रेश न करना पड़े और  संस्कृत में जो भी लिखा जाए वह कटे /हटे अथवा टुकड़ों में नजर न आये पूर्ण  प्रवृष्टि ही नजर आये....
कृपया इस ओए भी ध्यान दें.
धन्यवाद.

----------


## onepolitician

मैंने मास्टर जी को एक समस्या बताई थी, अगर मैं कोई भी सूत्र पर प्रविस्थी कर रहा हु, उस के पहले कोई उसे कोट कर के रेप्लय देता है ! 
उसपर कोई समाधान अभी तक नहीं मिला !
यह वो लिंक है, जब मैंने उन्हें भी दिया था !
यह समस्या का कब समाधान मिलेगा ?

----------


## pathfinder

> मैंने मास्टर जी को एक समस्या बताई थी, अगर मैं कोई भी सूत्र पर प्रविस्थी कर रहा हु, उस के पहले कोई उसे कोट कर के रेप्लय देता है ! 
> उसपर कोई समाधान अभी तक नहीं मिला !
> यह वो लिंक है, जब मैंने उन्हें भी दिया था !
> यह समस्या का कब समाधान मिलेगा ?


समस्या के विषय में फोरम के तकनीकी सलाहकार लोका जी को सूचित किया गया |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरा एक आग्रह है इस प्रबंधन से......
> जब कोई लिख रहा हो या ओंन लाइन हो तो उसे बार बार रिफ्रेश न करना पड़े और  संस्कृत में जो भी लिखा जाए वह कटे /हटे अथवा टुकड़ों में नजर न आये पूर्ण  प्रवृष्टि ही नजर आये....
> कृपया इस ओए भी ध्यान दें.
> धन्यवाद.


मित्र बीच मैं लिखने के लिये माफी चाहता हूँ पर मेरी संस्कृत मैं काफी पोस्ट है ,,इसलिए बता रहा हूँ ,,संस्कृत अगर माइक्रोसॉफ़्ट के हिन्दी सॉफ्टवेर से लिख रहे है तो पोस्ट मैं कोई समस्या नहीं है ,,,मगर आप नेट से संस्कृत के वाक्य/शब्द को कॉपी पेस्ट करके मंच के पटल पे रख रहे है तो फिर पोस्ट पूरी नहीं आयेगी । 
कॉपी पेस्ट संस्कृत की ठीक से आये इसके लिये आप quick reply बॉक्स मैं पोस्ट को पेस्ट करे ,,फिर go advanced मैं जाये,,
 go advanced मैं जाने पे सबसे ऊपर पोस्ट की 
*Preview*दिखती है ,,वहा पे आप पोस्ट को देखे अगर सही है तो पोस्ट करे सही आयेगी ,अगर बीच मैं ???कुछ ऐसे दिख रहे हो तो ,नीचे बने your messege box मैं पोस्ट को  एडिट कर दे ।

ओर वैसे इस तरह की समस्या के लिये इस सूत्र का उपयोग ना करे ,,एसी समस्या निवारण के लिये कई सूत्र पहले से मोजूद है ,,सूत्र को देख के ही समझ के ही पोस्ट करे

----------


## Ranveer

> नियामक बनने के लिए क्या-क्या योग्यताएं होनी आवश्यक है ?


हम्म्म !
मित्र , ये सवाल काफी जटिल है और अब तक न जाने कितनी बार पूछे गए है । प्रबंधन ने कभी इसका जवाब देना उचित नहीँ समझा है ।
एक मामूली सदस्य होने के बावजूद नियामक चयन की कुछ परिपाटियाँ बताने की जुर्रत कर रहा हूँ । 
गौर फरमाएँ -
1. फोरम को नियामक की आवश्यकता ।
2. आपके योगदान ।
3. आपकी सक्रियता । 
4. गुणवतापूर्ण प्रविष्टियाँ ।
5. सहयोगात्मक रवैया ।
6. सदस्योँ मे आपकी रुचि और उनसे मित्रतापूर्ण व्यवहार ।
7.राजनीति ,  गुटबाजी और निरर्थक वाद विवाद से दूरी । 
8.अच्छी और शुद्द हिंदी का प्रयोग (यथासंभव) ।
9. नियामक पद की गरिमा बनाए रखने की क्षमता ।
10.फोरम के हित ध्यान रखते हुए समस्या सुलझाने की दक्षता ।

इतने से एक सामान्य निष्कर्ष निकाल सकतेँ है । कुछ सदस्योँ के विशिष्ट गुण पर भी निर्भर करते हैँ , जैसे .. तकनीकी या सामान्य ज्ञान या फिर नेतृत्व के गुण ।

वैसे , आपका हस्ताक्षर काफी दमदार है जिससे भी कुछ निष्कर्ष निकाले जा सकतेँ हैँ ।

----------


## Badtameez

जब कोई सदस्य रेपुटेशन देता है और अपना नाम नहीं लिखता है, तो यह पता नहीं चल पाता है कि किस सदस्य ने रेपुटेशन दिया है। क्या ऐसा नियम नहीं बनाया जा सकता है कि रेपुटेशन देने वाले का नाम अपने आप दिखाई पङने लगे, चाहे वह अपना नाम लिखा या ना लिखे?

----------


## Teach Guru

> फोरम में एक नियमित तकनीकी सलाहकार की आवश्यकता है |जो की ज्ञान में बिलकुल मनोज जी जैसा होना चाहिए |पूर्व तकनीकी सलाहकार एवं अभी के तकनीकी सलाहकार फोरम में ज्यादा समय नहीं देते है |


कहीँ आपका तो इरादा नहीँ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मेरा एक आग्रह है इस प्रबंधन से......
> जब कोई लिख रहा हो या ओंन लाइन हो तो उसे बार बार रिफ्रेश न करना पड़े और  संस्कृत में जो भी लिखा जाए वह कटे /हटे अथवा टुकड़ों में नजर न आये पूर्ण  प्रवृष्टि ही नजर आये....
> कृपया इस ओए भी ध्यान दें.
> धन्यवाद.


सॉरी मुझे रिफ्रेश नही लिखना चाहिए था मैं यह कहना चाहता हूँ.....१५ मिनट के बाद जब Auto Log off न होना चाहिए कई बार मुझे ज्यादा लिखने के कारण मैं जब पोस्ट करता हूँ तब मुझे यह समस्या आ जाती है कई बार मैं कोई अन्य पेज खोल कर उसे री फ्रेश करता रहता हूँ या किसी दुसरे पेज को मई री फ्रेश करता हूँ तब पाता हूँ मैं ऑटो लोग ऑफ हो चुका हूँ तब दुसरे पेज से लोग इन हो कर पहले वाली पोस्ट करता हूँ अब अगर मैं ऐसा करना भूल जाऊं तब या उस लिखे हुए को सेव न कर पाऊं जो कि अक्सर ऐसा हो जाता है तब वह इतनी देर से और मेहनत से काफी सोच कर  लिखा हुआ सब मिटटी . इस लिए यह ऑटो लोग ऑफ होने की अवधि को बढ़ा दें.
चंदर जी ने संस्कृत में लिखने का जो तरीका बताया  है उसके लिए मैं चंदर जी का घन्यवाद करता हूँ.
साथ  ही एक निवेदन चंदर जी  से.....अब मुझे यह नही पता कि कौन सी बात किस सूत्र में कहनी है ...इस सूत्र के नाम के कारण ही मैंने कल और आज लिखा है.
मैं प्रबंधन से पुनः निवेदन करता हूँ कि उक्त  समस्या का हल खोजा जाए ....
धन्यवाद.

----------


## satya_anveshi

> नियामक जी मेरी शिकायत है की मेरी टिप्पणी पोस्टिग के बाद बहुत जगह पर दिखाई क्यो नही देती है चाहे शब्दो मे हो या चित्रो मे ..............................
> कुछ अँग्रेजी मे लंबा सा लिख कर आ जाता और कुछ क्षण बाद गायब हो जाता एक यह लिखा दिख मैंने कापी कर लिया इसको आप सब  के पास रख रहा हु 
> Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting.
> 
> अगर मुझसे कोई अपराध हो रहा हो तो मै कहीं कोई प्रविष्टि न डालु और धीरे धीरे । फोरम से .........................





> प्रिय मित्र आप जिन दो विभागो मे प्रविष्टि करने का प्रयत्न कर रहे है वे दोनों आज से मोडरेशन मे है अतः जब तक कोई नियामक प्रविष्टि को अप्रूव नहीं कर देता है किसी भी सदस्यकी प्रविष्टि इन मंच पर दिखाई नहीं देगी इसलिए फोरम से ............... का विचार त्याग दे , धन्यवाद |





> अरे तो जल्दी कीजीए ............................. मुझे धर्म विभाग मे रामचरितमानस नामक सूत्र पर बहुत काम भी करना है





> तो मान्यवर जी, खाली संदेहास्पद सूत्र को निगरानी के लिए चुनिए न, पूरे विभाग को निगरानी में रखने से कितने सदस्यों को असुविधा होती है। मैं भी अपने सूत्र में पोस्ट नहीं कर पा रहा हूँ, जबकि वो एकदम............
> आप समझ गए होंगे, धन्यवाद।


हेलो प्रबन्धक जी, क्यूँ सामान्य सूत्रों को भी मोडरेट किया गया है? पूरे विभाग कि जगह केवल संदेहास्पद सूत्र को ही मोडरेट क्यों नहीं किया जा रहा है?

----------


## calvitf

> हेलो प्रबन्धक जी, क्यूँ सामान्य सूत्रों को भी मोडरेट किया गया है? पूरे विभाग कि जगह केवल संदेहास्पद सूत्र को ही मोडरेट क्यों नहीं किया जा रहा है?


ये ज़बरदस्ती का पंगा है जबकि sunil1107 ने 1:36 मिनट पर प्रविष्टि की है रामचरितमानस नामक सूत्र पर कीया ................... और मेरे लिए लिए अड़ंगेबाजी क्या चक्कर है

----------


## satya_anveshi

> ये ज़बरदस्ती का पंगा है जबकि sunil1107 ने 1:36 मिनट पर प्रविष्टि की है रामचरितमानस नामक सूत्र पर कीया ................... और मेरे लिए लिए अड़ंगेबाजी क्या चक्कर है


कोई बात नहीं धवल जी, हो जाएगा, थोड़ा धैर्य रखें। मेरी पोस्ट्स सत्यमेव जयते नामक सूत्र पर जल्दी से मोडरेट की जा रहीं है, शायद आपकी भी जल्द ही कर दी जाएंगी। फिर भी प्रबंधन जी से आग्रह है कि अन्य सूत्रों को मोडरेशन से मुक्त कर दिया जाए।

----------


## calvitf

> कोई बात नहीं धवल जी, हो जाएगा, थोड़ा धैर्य रखें। मेरी पोस्ट्स सत्यमेव जयते नामक सूत्र पर जल्दी से मोडरेट की जा रहीं है, शायद आपकी भी जल्द ही कर दी जाएंगी। फिर भी प्रबंधन जी से आग्रह है कि अन्य सूत्रों को मोडरेशन से मुक्त कर दिया जाए।


अरे मित्र आप तो सूत्र धार हो कितना अखरता है जब बेवजह रोकटोक होने लगती है 
इसी लिए इन अड़ंगेबाजी की वजह से मैंने सूत्र ही बनाया ताकि दिल न टूटे 
जब तक  साहब लोंगों की कृपा रहेगी तब तक केवल प्रविष्टि देता रहूँगा नहीं रहेगी तो .................... राम राम हो जाएगी

----------


## Rajeev

> हम्म्म !
> मित्र , ये सवाल काफी जटिल है और अब तक न जाने कितनी बार पूछे गए है । प्रबंधन ने कभी इसका जवाब देना उचित नहीँ समझा है ।
> एक मामूली सदस्य होने के बावजूद नियामक चयन की कुछ परिपाटियाँ बताने की जुर्रत कर रहा हूँ । 
> गौर फरमाएँ -
> 1. फोरम को नियामक की आवश्यकता ।
> 2. आपके योगदान ।
> 3. आपकी सक्रियता । 
> 4. गुणवतापूर्ण प्रविष्टियाँ ।
> 5. सहयोगात्मक रवैया ।
> ...


आपका सहृदय शुक्रिया रणवीर जी, जो आपने मेरे प्रश्न का उत्तर दिया |
अपने अमूल्य समय से ... एवं ... हस्ताक्षर की तारीफ़ के लिए |



> कहीँ आपका तो इरादा नहीँ।


नहीं गुरु जी, मेरे पास उतना ज्ञान कहाँ की किसी मित्र की समस्या का समाधान करूँ | मैंने तो बस अपना सुझाव इसलिए दिया क्योंकि आपको समय की कमी रहती हैं |
जिसके कारण आप फोरम में उपलब्ध नहीं रहते हैं | अगर आप पूर्व की तरह फोरम में उपलब्ध रहकर सभी की समस्या का समाधान करने लगे |
तो मुझे कोई आपत्ति नहीं होगी नए तकनीकी सलाहकार का चयन करने में ...

----------


## JEETJAWAN

मेरी प्रविश्षटी दिखाई क्यो नही दे रही है

----------


## Rajeev

> फोरम में फॉण्ट की संख्या कम-से-कम 5 क्यों नहीं की जा सकती है |
> जबकि अन्य मित्र तो बीबी कोड की सहायता से 5 तक तो कर ही लेते है |
> और नियामक जी तो सिर्फ जरुरत से ज्यादा बड़े वालों के लिए ही प्रविष्टि सम्पादित करते है |
> 
> और क्या फोरम में टॉप 10 स्टेट्स के लिए भी अलग से प्लगइन इंस्टाल करना पड़ता है ?





> जब फोरम में थैंक्स का विकल्प था तो उस समय फोरम में एक ऐसा विकल्प भी उपलब्ध था |
> जिसमे हमारे द्वारा किये गए नए सूत्र एवं प्रविष्टियाँ दिखाती थी |
> 
> इसे किस कारण वश बंद किया गया ?





> जो मित्र सामान्य सेटिंग्स में जा कर " स्टैंडर्ड एडिटर बॉक्स " का चयन करते है |
> क्या उन्हें इस प्रकार के सन्देश बॉक्स दिए जा सकते है ताकि स्लो कनेक्शन वालें मित्रों को पेज लोड होने में ज्यादा समय व्यतीत न हो |
> 
> 
> ये सन्देश बॉक्स सामान्य है ये शीघ्र ही लोड हो जाता है |
> मगर अन्य फोरमों में WYSIWYG एडिटर बॉक्स का प्रचलन ज्यादा देखा गया है, जो की स्लो कनेक्शन वालों के लिए बहुत ही समय खपत करता है |
> मैं जानता हूँ की WYSIWYG एडिटर बॉक्स एक उच्चतम तकनीक सन्देश बॉक्स है, जिसमे बहुत सारी खूबियां है जो इसे सर्वश्रेष्ठ बनाती है |
> मगर अन्य स्लो कनेक्शन वाले मित्रों के लिए ये किसी सर दर्द से कम नहीं है |
> मैं चाहता हूँ की WYSIWYG एडिटर बॉक्स भी फोरम में उपलब्ध रहें, जो मित्र इसका उपयोग करना चाहे वे करें एवं हमें " स्टैंडर्ड एडिटर बॉक्स " विकल्प का चयन करने पर वो बॉक्स (चित्र ऊपर दिया गया है) मिलें |





> नियामक बनने के लिए क्या-क्या योग्यताएं होनी आवश्यक है ?





> पूर्व फोरम में चेट बॉक्स था, उसे पुनः आरंभ किया जा सकता है ?





> फोरम में एक नियमित तकनीकी सलाहकार की आवश्यकता है |
> जो की ज्ञान में बिलकुल मनोज जी जैसा होना चाहिए |
> पूर्व तकनीकी सलाहकार एवं अभी के तकनीकी सलाहकार फोरम में ज्यादा समय नहीं देते है |


प्रिय पाथ जी, अभी तक आपने मेरे एक भी प्रश्न का उत्तर नहीं दिया |
कृपया इन पर अपना ध्यान आकर्षित करें |

----------


## onepolitician

कॉपी राईट नियम क्या है?
कोन कोन से साईट इस के अन्दर आती है और कोन कोन सी नहीं?
हमें फोरम पर कॉपी राईट नियम के दायरे मैं रहने के लिए क्या करना होगा ?

----------


## onepolitician

स्पाम प्रविथी की *व्याख्या* बताये !

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

महोदय,

क्या ऐसा संभव है की सदस्य अपने द्वारा बांटे जाने वाले रेपों को कई लोगो मे थोड़ा थोड़ा कर के बाँट सके...... उदाहरण के लिए यदि किसी सदस्य की  रेपों पावर 200 पॉइंट है तो वह सदस्य  एक दिन मे 1000 पॉइंट अधिकतम 5 सदस्यों मे  बाँट सकता हूँ। वर्तमान मे ये सदस्यों की  मजबूरी है की प्रटेक पोस्ट की गुणवत्ता को एक जैसा मान अर्थात 200 पॉइंट ही दें । 

मैं चाहता हूँ की पोस्ट की गुणवत्ता के आधार पर 1 से 200 पॉइंट के बीच मे जो भी सदस्य को  उचित लगे लेखक को उतने पॉइंट से सम्मानित करें । इस तरह से दो बातें होंगी प्रथम ज्यादा सदस्यो को सम्मानित किया जा सकता है और पोस्ट की गुणवत्ता के आधार पर उसे पॉइंट दिये जा सकते है...... पॉइंट की सीमा प्रतिदिन के आधार उतनी ही रहे।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आचार्या जी ने जो बताया है वो रेपो का सबसे अच्छा विकल्प है काफी टॉप रेटिंग के फोरम पे सदस्यो को ये सुविधा है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

चोपाल को नयी ऊर्जा की जरूरत 

फोरम का सबसे लोकप्रिय सूत्र चोपाल को अब नयी ऊर्जा की जरूरत है ,,देखा जा सकता है की धीरे-धीरे चोपाल अब सदस्यो का आकर्षण खोता जा रहा है ,,पहले चोपाल पे प्रबंधन सदस्यो की काफी उपस्थिती रहती थी ,,अब स्थितिया भिन्न हो गयी है ,,,अभी कुछ समय पहले तक ही देखा जा सकता था की चोपाल पे प्रबंधन सदस्यो को बुलाने संबंधित पोस्ट होने पे भी प्रबंधन सदस्य तुरंत आ जाते थे ,,मतलब की चोपाल पे लगातार प्रबंधन की आंखे रहती थी । 

अब चोपाल से लोग कतराते है ,,, लगातार चोपाल ओर उस पे पोस्ट करने वाले सदस्यो को हास्य का पात्र  काफी महीनो से बनाया जा रहा था ,,फोरम की निव चोपाल है ,,,,वो हिल चुकी है ,,प्रबंधन से उचित सार्थक कदम की जरूरत है ॥

----------


## master0141

*बस में तो इतना जानना चाहता हु की मुझे कई सूत्रों की फोटो 
दिखने के बजाय उनके नाम ही दीखते है*

----------


## badboy123455

*क्या नियामक गण नेगेटिव रेपो  [लाल वाली] अभी भी डे सकते हे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ये antarvasna नाम की सदस्य आय डी प्रबंधन की ही नकली आय डी लगती है ,,क्योकि फोरम के टाईटल नाम से दूसरे सदस्य की आय डी हो ही नहीं सकती ।

----------


## Rajeev

> *बस में तो इतना जानना चाहता हु की मुझे कई सूत्रों की फोटो 
> दिखने के बजाय उनके नाम ही दीखते है*


जिस सूत्र में आपको ये समस्या हो रही है, उस सूत्र की वेबसाइट से www. हटा दीजिए |
अगर फिर भी समस्या हो तो मुझसे सम्पर्क करें |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Badtameez

> महोदय,
> 
> क्या ऐसा संभव है की सदस्य अपने द्वारा बांटे जाने वाले रेपों को कई लोगो मे थोड़ा थोड़ा कर के बाँट सके...... उदाहरण के लिए यदि किसी सदस्य की  रेपों पावर 200 पॉइंट है तो वह सदस्य  एक दिन मे 1000 पॉइंट अधिकतम 5 सदस्यों मे  बाँट सकता हूँ। वर्तमान मे ये सदस्यों की  मजबूरी है की प्रटेक पोस्ट की गुणवत्ता को एक जैसा मान अर्थात 200 पॉइंट ही दें । 
> 
> मैं चाहता हूँ की पोस्ट की गुणवत्ता के आधार पर 1 से 200 पॉइंट के बीच मे जो भी सदस्य को  उचित लगे लेखक को उतने पॉइंट से सम्मानित करें । इस तरह से दो बातें होंगी प्रथम ज्यादा सदस्यो को सम्मानित किया जा सकता है और पोस्ट की गुणवत्ता के आधार पर उसे पॉइंट दिये जा सकते है...... पॉइंट की सीमा प्रतिदिन के आधार उतनी ही रहे।


बहुत अच्छा विचार है ये।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*अन्तर्वासना कहानियों पर आपकी राय*इसी तर्ज पे ये सूत्र भी होना चाहिये 

अन्तर्वासना के सूत्रो पर आपकी राय 

ताकि जो सदस्य खुल के बोलना चाहते है वे इस सूत्र को उपयोग कर सके ,,इससे सूत्रो मैं विवाद भी काफी कम रह जायेगा ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *अन्तर्वासना कहानियों पर आपकी राय*इसी तर्ज पे ये सूत्र भी होना चाहिये 
> 
> अन्तर्वासना के सूत्रो पर आपकी राय 
> 
> ताकि जो सदस्य खुल के बोलना चाहते है वे इस सूत्र को उपयोग कर सके ,,इससे सूत्रो मैं विवाद भी काफी कम रह जायेगा ।


हाँ भाई यह बहुत अच्छा रहेगा।

----------


## umabua

> महोदय,
> 
> क्या ऐसा संभव है की सदस्य अपने द्वारा बांटे जाने वाले रेपों को कई लोगो मे थोड़ा थोड़ा कर के बाँट सके...... उदाहरण के लिए यदि किसी सदस्य की रेपों पावर 200 पॉइंट है तो वह सदस्य एक दिन मे 1000 पॉइंट अधिकतम 5 सदस्यों मे बाँट सकता हूँ। वर्तमान मे ये सदस्यों की मजबूरी है की प्रटेक पोस्ट की गुणवत्ता को एक जैसा मान अर्थात 200 पॉइंट ही दें । 
> 
> मैं चाहता हूँ की पोस्ट की गुणवत्ता के आधार पर 1 से 200 पॉइंट के बीच मे जो भी सदस्य को उचित लगे लेखक को उतने पॉइंट से सम्मानित करें । इस तरह से दो बातें होंगी प्रथम ज्यादा सदस्यो को सम्मानित किया जा सकता है और पोस्ट की गुणवत्ता के आधार पर उसे पॉइंट दिये जा सकते है...... पॉइंट की सीमा प्रतिदिन के आधार उतनी ही रहे।


यदि फोरम साफ्टवेयर तकनीकी रूप से इस विचार/अनुरोध को व्यवस्था/सुविधा में बदल सकता हो तो यह उत्तम विचार है. 
आभार आचार्य जी.मैं ऐसी व्यवस्था की मांग का समर्थन करती हूँ.





> *अन्तर्वासना कहानियों पर आपकी राय*
> 
> 
> 
> इसी तर्ज पे ये सूत्र भी होना चाहिये 
> 
> अन्तर्वासना के सूत्रो पर आपकी राय 
> 
> ताकि जो सदस्य खुल के बोलना चाहते है वे इस सूत्र को उपयोग कर सके ,,इससे सूत्रो मैं विवाद भी काफी कम रह जायेगा ।


ज़रा गहराई से इस विषय पर सोचें तो ऐसा सूत्र एक दिन में ही महासमर का स्थान बन जाएगा क्योंकि हम किसी ना किसी के सूत्र की व्याख्या करेंगे. अच्छी और प्रशंसात्मक व्याख्या सभी को आसानी से ग्राह्य होंगी किन्तु भद्दी और सूत्र को व्यर्थ साबित करने वाली व्याख्या (भले ही वह सत्य क्यों न हो) पर प्रकट रूप में शब्द-बाण चलने लगेगें. तब व्याख्या नहीं होगी बल्कि एक दूसरे के सूत्रों की बाल की खाल निकाली जायेगी. 
यह तो सत्य है कि  सूत्रधार जब सूत्र बनाता है तो उसके लिए पहले सामग्री एकत्र करता है और फिर समय देता है . इस प्रकार जब उसके समय और सामग्री को व्यर्थ बताया जाएगा तो आक्रोश का उत्पन्न होना अवश्यम्भावी है.

ये मेरे अपने (पिछले फोरम के) प्रायोगिक विचार हैं. मैंने ऐसे ही सूत्रों में कई वरिष्ठ, विद्वान् और फोरम के सहयोगी सदस्यों को प्रतिबंधित और फोरम छोड़ते हुए देखा है. बहुत ही कडवी यादें अभी भी मेरे मनोमस्तिष्क पर यथावत हैं. 

प्रबंधन चाहे तो निर्णय ले सकता है. 
आभार चंद्रशेखर जी.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

प्रबंधन से अनुरोध है की फोरम को ओर अधिक लोकप्रिय बनाने के लिये सूत्रो की राय से संबंधन का विभाग जरूर बनाना चाहिये ,, नियमो के परे जाने पे विवादो को कंट्रोल करना भी प्रबंधन का एक मुख्य काम है । मेरा मानना है की उचित कारण देके सूत्रो के बारे मैं राय लिखने पे जरूर विचार करना चाहिये ।

----------


## draculla

> *क्या नियामक गण नेगेटिव रेपो  [लाल वाली] अभी भी डे सकते हे*


हाँ बंधू नियामक नेगेटिव रेपो दे सकते हैं.

----------


## pathfinder

> फोरम में फॉण्ट की संख्या कम-से-कम 5 क्यों नहीं की जा सकती है |
> जबकि अन्य मित्र तो बीबी कोड की सहायता से 5 तक तो कर ही लेते है |
> और नियामक जी तो सिर्फ जरुरत से ज्यादा बड़े वालों के लिए ही प्रविष्टि सम्पादित करते है |
> 
> और क्या फोरम में टॉप 10 स्टेट्स के लिए भी अलग से प्लगइन इंस्टाल करना पड़ता है ?


जी हाँ इसके लिए भी अलग से प्लगिन की आवश्यकता होती है |



> जब फोरम में थैंक्स का विकल्प था तो उस समय फोरम में एक ऐसा विकल्प भी उपलब्ध था |
> जिसमे हमारे द्वारा किये गए नए सूत्र एवं प्रविष्टियाँ दिखाती थी |
> 
> इसे किस कारण वश बंद किया गया ?


इससे सदस्यों द्वारा फोरम लोड होने में अधिक समय लगने की समस्या होने की शिकायत  प्राप्त हुयी थी ,इसलिए बंद करना पड़ा |



> जो मित्र सामान्य सेटिंग्स में जा कर " स्टैंडर्ड एडिटर बॉक्स " का चयन करते है |
> क्या उन्हें इस प्रकार के सन्देश बॉक्स दिए जा सकते है ताकि स्लो कनेक्शन वालें मित्रों को पेज लोड होने में ज्यादा समय व्यतीत न हो |
> 
> 
> ये सन्देश बॉक्स सामान्य है ये शीघ्र ही लोड हो जाता है |
> मगर अन्य फोरमों में WYSIWYG एडिटर बॉक्स का प्रचलन ज्यादा देखा गया है, जो की स्लो कनेक्शन वालों के लिए बहुत ही समय खपत करता है |
> मैं जानता हूँ की WYSIWYG एडिटर बॉक्स एक उच्चतम तकनीक सन्देश बॉक्स है, जिसमे बहुत सारी खूबियां है जो इसे सर्वश्रेष्ठ बनाती है |
> मगर अन्य स्लो कनेक्शन वाले मित्रों के लिए ये किसी सर दर्द से कम नहीं है |
> मैं चाहता हूँ की WYSIWYG एडिटर बॉक्स भी फोरम में उपलब्ध रहें, जो मित्र इसका उपयोग करना चाहे वे करें एवं हमें " स्टैंडर्ड एडिटर बॉक्स " विकल्प का चयन करने पर वो बॉक्स (चित्र ऊपर दिया गया है) मिलें |


मुझे लगता है कि सदस्य वर्तमान एडिटर बॉक्स को अधिक पसंद कर रहे हैं |



> पाथ जी चित्र न दिखाई देने वाली पोस्ट को मिटाना इस समस्या का हल नहीं है। इन पोस्ट को मिटाने के लिए आप अपने संसाधनों का व्यर्थ ही व्यय करेंगे, चाहे मैन पावर हो या फिर समय।
> इस समस्या के संबंध में शायद मैं कुछ कर सकता हूँ। मुझे लगता है कि इस समस्या का कारण वही है जो मैंने नियामक जी कृपया मेरी मदद करें सूत्र में बताया है। यहाँ भी बता देना उचित रहेगा।
> सबसे पहले तो हमें यह पता होना चाहिए कि http://website.com और http://www.website.com दोनों अलग-अलग है। सर्च इंजन्स इन दोनों यूआरएल को अलग-अलग मानते हैं। हम भले ही इन दोनों को एक ही मानें परंतु ये हमें अलग-अलग सामग्री की ओर ले जा सकती है। इस फोरम का यूआरएल http://forum.hindivichar.com है और यदि कोई सदस्य अथवा मेहमान सदस्य http://www.forum.hindivichar.com को विजिट करता है तो वह फोरम की मुख्य वेबसाइट को नहीं बल्कि duplicate content को देख रहा होता है। इस कारण चित्र आदि न दिखाई देने की समस्याएँ आती है। अर्थात् www.antarvasna.com और antarvasna.com एक दूसरे के parallel चल रही होती है।
> यदि इसके कारण ही फोरम पर समस्याएँ आ रही है तो इसका कोई समाधान भी तो होगा?
> हाँ है न समाधान। यदि फोरम पर सूत्र देखते समय उस सूत्र के एड्रेस में से, जिसमें चित्र नहीं दिखाई देते, www. हटा दिया जाए तो चित्र सही दिखाई देने लगेंगे। इसका एक प्रमाण देखिए-
> 
> 
> 
> तो क्या हर बार फोरम विजिट करते समय हमें www. को हटाना पड़ेगा? यह तो एक परेशान करने वाला काम हो सकता है।
> ...


मैंने www हटाकर भी देखा परन्तु जिन सूत्रों में चित्र नहीं दिखाई दे रहे उनमे कोई अंतर नहीं पड़ा |उदाहरण के लिए यह सूत्र.....   http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2133



> प्रबंधन का चूनाव कोण करता है?


गुरूजी ही प्रबंधन सदस्यों का चुनाव करते हैं |

----------


## pathfinder

> नियामक बनने के लिए क्या-क्या योग्यताएं होनी आवश्यक है ?


इस विषय में रणवीर जी द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी बिलकुल सटीक है |



> पूर्व फोरम में चेट बॉक्स था, उसे पुनः आरंभ किया जा सकता है ?


जी नहीं ,बिना किसी वाह्य प्लगिन के यह सम्भव नहीं है |



> फोरम में एक नियमित तकनीकी सलाहकार की आवश्यकता है |
> जो की ज्ञान में बिलकुल मनोज जी जैसा होना चाहिए |
> पूर्व तकनीकी सलाहकार एवं अभी के तकनीकी सलाहकार फोरम में ज्यादा समय नहीं देते है |


शीघ्र ही नए तकनीकी सलाहकार की नियुक्ति की जायेगी |



> जब कोई सदस्य रेपुटेशन देता है और अपना नाम नहीं लिखता है, तो यह पता नहीं चल पाता है कि किस सदस्य ने रेपुटेशन दिया है। क्या ऐसा नियम नहीं बनाया जा सकता है कि रेपुटेशन देने वाले का नाम अपने आप दिखाई पङने लगे, चाहे वह अपना नाम लिखा या ना लिखे?


कुछ सदस्य रेपुटेशन देते समय कमेन्ट में प्रणय निवेदन या कुछ अनुचित लिख देते हैं जिसके कारण नाम प्रदर्शित होने से सदस्यों के बीच आपस में मन मुटाव बढ़ेगा ,इसलिए नाम प्रदर्शन की अनुमति नहीं दी गयी है |



> कहीँ आपका तो इरादा नहीँ।


यह सूत्र इस प्रकार की प्रविष्टियों के लिए नहीं है |

----------


## master0141

> जिस सूत्र में आपको ये समस्या हो रही है, उस सूत्र की वेबसाइट से www. हटा दीजिए |
> अगर फिर भी समस्या हो तो मुझसे सम्पर्क करें |
> धन्यवाद |



मित्र  www . हटाने पर तो खाली फाइल का नाम ही दीखता है 
और उस पर क्लिक कर ने पर 
ये पेज आता है

----------


## Rated R

कुछ दिनों पहले अखबार में एक कॉलम  देखा था जिसके द्वारा लेखक ने ये सन्देश  दिया था की  किसी भी धर्म-संप्रदाय,राज्य या राष्ट्र का इंटरनेट पर  चित्रों  या चुटकुलों  के द्वारा मज़ाक उड़ाने पर रोक लगाने के लिए एक  प्रभावी प्रक्रिया होनी चाहिए..!!
जैसे की आजकल उत्तर भारत और सरदारों का इस्तेमाल मज़ाक के तौर पर किया जा  रहा है..!!इनका इस्तेमाल फिल्मों में भी सिर्फ अपनी हरकतों से  दूसरों को  हंसाने के लिए या (फिर खुद का मज़ाक बनवाकर दूसरों को हंसाने) किया जाता  है..!!

     जैसे आजकल फोरम पर भी सरदारों और *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4847* इस तरह के सूत्रों के माध्यम से  अन्य राज्यों के प्रमुख शक्सियतों का मज़ाक बनाया जा रहा है...!!



क्या ये सही है????????????????????

----------


## amararya

प्रबंधक महोदय से मै एक बात पूछना चाहूँगा की मुझे इस सूत्र आये हुवे अच्छा खाशा से हो चूका है पर अभी तक मुझे नवागंतुक ही क्यों रखा गया है  जबकि रेपो भी अच्छा है  पोस्ट भी है

----------


## Rajeev

> मैंने www हटाकर भी देखा परन्तु जिन सूत्रों में चित्र नहीं दिखाई दे रहे उनमे कोई अंतर नहीं पड़ा |उदाहरण के लिए यह सूत्र.....   http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2133





> मित्र  www . हटाने पर तो खाली फाइल का नाम ही दीखता है 
> और उस पर क्लिक कर ने पर 
> ये पेज आता है


मैंने सोचा था बेन जी के तरीके से चित्र दिखने लगेगे और ये थोड़ा सरल ही रहता,
मगर अब अपना तरीका ही बताना पड़ेगा जो थोड़ा-बहुत लंबा रहेगा,
सबसे पहले जो चित्र आपको देखाई नहीं दे रहे है=> उन्हें पकड़ कर दूसरे टेब में खोले=> वहाँ आपको पुनः लोगिन करने को बोला जाएगा (जैसा ऊपर के चित्र में मास्टर जी ने दर्शाया है)=> तो एक बार पुनः लोगिन कर लीजिए=> मगर लोगिन करने में " रिमेम्बर मी " पर अवश्य क्लिक कर दे=> ताकि आपको बार-बार दूसरे टेब में पकड़ कर पुनः लोगिन करने की आवश्यकता न पड़े |

*नोट: इस तरीके में " रिमेम्बर मी " का अवश्य प्रयोग करें| ताकि बार-बार लोगिन करने की आवश्यकता न पड़े |*
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Rajeev

> जी हाँ इसके लिए भी अलग से प्लगिन की आवश्यकता होती है |
> 
> इससे सदस्यों द्वारा फोरम लोड होने में अधिक समय लगने की समस्या होने की शिकायत  प्राप्त हुयी थी ,इसलिए बंद करना पड़ा |
> 
> मुझे लगता है कि सदस्य वर्तमान एडिटर बॉक्स को अधिक पसंद कर रहे हैं |


क्षमा करें पाथ जी इस प्रकार के सुझावों के लिए| पहले मुझे ये सूत्र सिर्फ अपने लिए सुविधा बहाल करवाने की जगह लगी |
जिसके चलते मैंने एडिटर बॉक्स में ही सीधे दिखने की विकल्प माँगा, जिसके लिए बहुत से मित्रों को समस्या का सामना करना पड़ा स्लो कनेक्शन के कारण, उस समय सिर्फ मैंने अपने बारे में सोच कर ये सुविधा बहाल करवायी थी |
मैं इसके लिए दण्डवत बेड भाई से क्षमा मांगता हूँ| क्योंकि वो अभी भी मुझसे इस सुझाव के कारण नाराज़ है |
मैंने ये सुझाव उस समय दिया था जब मेरे पास ब्रॉडबैंड था| तो उस समय मुझे ज्ञात नहीं हुआ की मित्रों के स्लो कनेक्शन है |
वो कहावत है न " जब खुद पर पड़ती है न तब आदमी की अक्ल ठिकाने आती है "
वोही मेरे साथ हुआ जब मेरा ब्रॉडबैंड कट गया| तब मैंने अपने मोडेम के नेट से फोरम में आया उसके बाद मुझे ज्ञात हुआ की क्या मसला हुआ |
सिर्फ मेरे सुझाव के कारण .. इसलिए मेरे सुझाव अगर फोरम की गति धीमी करती है तो उसे अमल में न लाये |
मैंने पूर्व एडिटर बॉक्स का सुझाव इसलिए दिया है क्योंकि ये फोरम पर उतना भार नहीं लेता है जितना भविष्य का एडिटर बॉक्स ले रहा है |
बहुत से मित्रों को यहाँ तक समस्या आती है की स्लो कनेक्शन रहने के कारण उनके एडिटर बॉक्स के विकल्प ही अदृश्य हो जाते है |

----------


## Rajeev

> शीघ्र ही नए तकनीकी सलाहकार की नियुक्ति की जायेगी |


आपका सहृदय धन्यवाद |

----------


## pathfinder

> फोरम में एक नियमित तकनीकी सलाहकार की आवश्यकता है |
> जो की ज्ञान में बिलकुल मनोज जी जैसा होना चाहिए |
> पूर्व तकनीकी सलाहकार एवं अभी के तकनीकी सलाहकार फोरम में ज्यादा समय नहीं देते है |


मनोज जी इस ज़िम्मेदारी को फिर से सम्भालने के लिए तय्यार हैं ,इसलिए उन्हें "तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ" नियुक्त किया गया |

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> मनोज जी इस ज़िम्मेदारी को फिर से सम्भालने के लिए तय्यार हैं ,इसलिए उन्हें "तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ" नियुक्त किया गया |


मनोज जी, आपको बहुत बहुत बधाई...........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मनोज जी इस ज़िम्मेदारी को फिर से सम्भालने के लिए तय्यार हैं ,इसलिए उन्हें "तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ" नियुक्त किया गया |


बहुत ही नेक काम किया है ,,हम सदस्यो के लिये तो ये गिफ्ट है ।

----------


## Rated R

> *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4847*


इस सूत्र को मिटा देना चाहिए..!!

----------


## inder123in

पाथ जी मदद करें

----------


## Rajeev

> मनोज जी इस ज़िम्मेदारी को फिर से सम्भालने के लिए तय्यार हैं ,इसलिए उन्हें "तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ" नियुक्त किया गया |


आपका जितना भी शुक्रिया करूँ| कम ही होगा पाथ जी |
आपने हम फोरम वासियों के लिए मनोज जी को जो पुनः तकनीक से सबंधित पद दिया |
वो हम सबके लिए बहुत बड़ा इनाम है |
मगर क्या ये पद उन्हें पूछ कर दिया गया है और क्या वे पुनः फोरम पर सक्रिय हो जाएँगे ?

----------


## inder123in

मे किसी भी सूत्र पर पोस्ट नही कर पा रहा हु 

Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting.

ये मेसेज आता है 


जबकि मे अपनी एक गलती के लिए क्षमा मांग चुका हु

----------


## Rajeev

> मे किसी भी सूत्र पर पोस्ट नही कर पा रहा हु 
> 
> Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting.
> 
> ये मेसेज आता है 
> 
> 
> जबकि मे अपनी एक गलती के लिए क्षमा मांग चुका हु


इन्दर जी, आप उपरोक्त सूत्र देंखे आपको सब ज्ञात हो जाएँगा।
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1162962

----------


## inder123in

मे माफी के लिए 01/05/2012 को सीमा जी को पीएम कर चुका हु

----------


## inder123in

पर मैंने धरम बिभाग मे आज तक कुछ भी गलत नही लिखा जहां तक मुझे मालूम है

----------


## inder123in

क्या कोई मुझे मेरी गलती से अवगत कराएगा    यदि गलती मेरी नहीं हुई तो मे पाथ जी से कार्यवाही करने की प्रार्थना करता हु

----------


## draculla

> मे किसी भी सूत्र पर पोस्ट नही कर पा रहा हु 
> 
> Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting.
> 
> ये मेसेज आता है 
> 
> 
> जबकि मे अपनी एक गलती के लिए क्षमा मांग चुका हु


बंधू इसमें घबराने की कोई बात नहीं है.
आपके मांफी पर प्रबंधन विचार कर रहा होगा.
जब उनका आप पर विश्वास बहाल हो जायेगा तो आपकी समस्या जल्द ही खत्म हो जायेगी.

----------


## badboy123455

> मनोज जी इस ज़िम्मेदारी को फिर से सम्भालने के लिए तय्यार हैं ,इसलिए उन्हें "तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ" नियुक्त किया गया |


*मनो जी बेस्ट हे........शुक्रिया प्रबंधन*

----------


## onepolitician

"मी शेंगा खाल्या नाहीत....मी शिक्षा भोगनार नाही..."
प्रबंधन के खिलाफ शिकायत कहा दर्ज करे ??

अत्यंत जरुरी !

----------


## draculla

> "मी शेंगा खाल्या नाहीत....मी शिक्षा भोगनार नाही..."
> प्रबंधन के खिलाफ शिकायत कहा दर्ज करे ??
> 
> अत्यंत जरुरी !


प्रबंधन में ही या फिर विशेष रूप से गुरु जी के पास

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय मित्रों मना करने के बावजूद सदस्य एक दुसरे द्वारा की जा रही शिकयतों एवं प्रस्तुत किये गए सुझावों पर स्वयम प्रतिक्रिया देने से बाज़ नहीं आ रहे हैं जिससे सूत्र की गम्भीरता में कमी आ रही है |इसलिए कुछ समय के लिए पुनः सूत्र को बंद किया जा रहा है |

----------


## pathfinder

> कॉपी राईट नियम क्या है?
> कोन कोन से साईट इस के अन्दर आती है और कोन कोन सी नहीं?
> हमें फोरम पर कॉपी राईट नियम के दायरे मैं रहने के लिए क्या करना होगा ?


जो चित्र पे साईट (जो वेब साईट पैसे लेकर सदस्यता देती है) पर प्रदर्शन के लिए उपलब्ध हैं और उन चित्रों में copyright लिखा है उन चित्रों को मंच पर प्रदर्शन करने पर फिलहाल रोक लगाई गयी है परन्तु इसके लिए कोई प्रभावशाली रूपरेखा बनाये जानी अभी शेष है ताकि इस नियम का उचित रूपर से पालन किया जा सके |



> स्पाम प्रविथी की *व्याख्या* बताये !


ऐसी प्रविष्टियाँ जिन्हें पढ़ना सम्भव न हो (जैसे कि केवल स्माईली वाली प्रविष्टियाँ), और एक ही प्रविष्टि को मंच के विभिन्न सूत्रों में कई स्थानों पर कोपी पेस्ट करने जैसी  प्रविष्टियों को स्पैम की श्रेणी में रखा गया है |

----------


## pathfinder

> महोदय,
> 
> क्या ऐसा संभव है की सदस्य अपने द्वारा बांटे जाने वाले रेपों को कई लोगो मे थोड़ा थोड़ा कर के बाँट सके...... उदाहरण के लिए यदि किसी सदस्य की  रेपों पावर 200 पॉइंट है तो वह सदस्य  एक दिन मे 1000 पॉइंट अधिकतम 5 सदस्यों मे  बाँट सकता हूँ। वर्तमान मे ये सदस्यों की  मजबूरी है की प्रटेक पोस्ट की गुणवत्ता को एक जैसा मान अर्थात 200 पॉइंट ही दें । 
> 
> मैं चाहता हूँ की पोस्ट की गुणवत्ता के आधार पर 1 से 200 पॉइंट के बीच मे जो भी सदस्य को  उचित लगे लेखक को उतने पॉइंट से सम्मानित करें । इस तरह से दो बातें होंगी प्रथम ज्यादा सदस्यो को सम्मानित किया जा सकता है और पोस्ट की गुणवत्ता के आधार पर उसे पॉइंट दिये जा सकते है...... पॉइंट की सीमा प्रतिदिन के आधार उतनी ही रहे।





> आचार्या जी ने जो बताया है वो रेपो का सबसे अच्छा विकल्प है काफी टॉप रेटिंग के फोरम पे सदस्यो को ये सुविधा है ।


आचार्य जी ऐसा कोई विकल्प फोरम सोफ्टवेयर में उपलब्ध नहीं है |



> चोपाल को नयी ऊर्जा की जरूरत 
> 
> फोरम का सबसे लोकप्रिय सूत्र चोपाल को अब नयी ऊर्जा की जरूरत है ,,देखा जा सकता है की धीरे-धीरे चोपाल अब सदस्यो का आकर्षण खोता जा रहा है ,,पहले चोपाल पे प्रबंधन सदस्यो की काफी उपस्थिती रहती थी ,,अब स्थितिया भिन्न हो गयी है ,,,अभी कुछ समय पहले तक ही देखा जा सकता था की चोपाल पे प्रबंधन सदस्यो को बुलाने संबंधित पोस्ट होने पे भी प्रबंधन सदस्य तुरंत आ जाते थे ,,मतलब की चोपाल पे लगातार प्रबंधन की आंखे रहती थी । 
> 
> अब चोपाल से लोग कतराते है ,,, लगातार चोपाल ओर उस पे पोस्ट करने वाले सदस्यो को हास्य का पात्र  काफी महीनो से बनाया जा रहा था ,,फोरम की निव चोपाल है ,,,,वो हिल चुकी है ,,प्रबंधन से उचित सार्थक कदम की जरूरत है ॥


चौपाल के विषय में क्या किया जाना चाहिए इसके विषय में जो सदस्य राय देना चाहें वो मुझे व्यक्तिगत संदेश के माध्यम से सूचित करें |



> *क्या नियामक गण नेगेटिव रेपो  [लाल वाली] अभी भी डे सकते हे*


जी हाँ नियामकों को यह अधिकार है परन्तु शायद ही अब तक किसी नियामक ने इस का प्रयोग किया हो |



> ये antarvasna नाम की सदस्य आय डी प्रबंधन की ही नकली आय डी लगती है ,,क्योकि फोरम के टाईटल नाम से दूसरे सदस्य की आय डी हो ही नहीं सकती ।


जी नहीं यह आईडी प्रबंधन की नहीं है परन्तु शायद इस शब्द को सेंसर करने से पहले यह आईडी बनाई जा चुकी थी इसीलिए सदस्य इसे बनाने में सफल हो गया |फ़िलहाल आप इसके प्रोफाइल के लिंक के साथ इसकी सुचना "प्रयोक्ता नाम परिवर्तन के अनुरोध" नामक सूत्र में दे दीजिए ताकि इसे बदला जा सके |



> *अन्तर्वासना कहानियों पर आपकी राय*
> 
> 
> 
> इसी तर्ज पे ये सूत्र भी होना चाहिये 
> 
> अन्तर्वासना के सूत्रो पर आपकी राय 
> 
> ताकि जो सदस्य खुल के बोलना चाहते है वे इस सूत्र को उपयोग कर सके ,,इससे सूत्रो मैं विवाद भी काफी कम रह जायेगा ।





> हाँ भाई यह बहुत अच्छा रहेगा।


मेरे विचार से इससे विवाद ही बढ़ेंगे क्यूंकि सदस्य अपने सूत्रों की प्रशंसा और अपने नापसंद सदस्यों के सूत्रों की बुराई करने के लिए नई नई आयडी बनाकर कमेन्ट करेंगे जिसे अन्य सदस्य पचा नहीं पाएंगे |

----------


## pathfinder

> कुछ दिनों पहले अखबार में एक कॉलम  देखा था जिसके द्वारा लेखक ने ये सन्देश  दिया था की  किसी भी धर्म-संप्रदाय,राज्य या राष्ट्र का इंटरनेट पर  चित्रों  या चुटकुलों  के द्वारा मज़ाक उड़ाने पर रोक लगाने के लिए एक  प्रभावी प्रक्रिया होनी चाहिए..!!
> जैसे की आजकल उत्तर भारत और सरदारों का इस्तेमाल मज़ाक के तौर पर किया जा  रहा है..!!इनका इस्तेमाल फिल्मों में भी सिर्फ अपनी हरकतों से  दूसरों को  हंसाने के लिए या (फिर खुद का मज़ाक बनवाकर दूसरों को हंसाने) किया जाता  है..!!
> 
>      जैसे आजकल फोरम पर भी सरदारों और *http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4847* इस तरह के सूत्रों के माध्यम से  अन्य राज्यों के प्रमुख शक्सियतों का मज़ाक बनाया जा रहा है...!!
> 
> 
> 
> क्या ये सही है????????????????????


सरदार शब्द वाले चुटकुलों मे से "सरदार" शब्द को "संता" से रिप्लेस करने के  निर्देश पहले ही दिए जा चुके थे जिस पर कार्य चल भी रहा है परन्तु  चुटकुलों वाले सूत्र में काफी अधिक प्रविष्टियाँ होने के कारण ऐसे  प्रविष्टियाँ ढूँढना सरल नहीं है इसलिए कार्य धीमी गति से चल रहा है |
जिस  सूत्र के विषय में आपने शिकायत की है इस सूत्र में प्रदर्शित चित्र पिछले  कई वर्षों से इंटरनेट पर जगह जगह उपलब्ध है इसलिए फ़िलहाल इस सूत्र को मंच  पर स्थान दिया गया है |




> प्रबंधक महोदय से मै एक बात पूछना चाहूँगा की मुझे इस सूत्र आये हुवे अच्छा खाशा से हो चूका है पर अभी तक मुझे नवागंतुक ही क्यों रखा गया है  जबकि रेपो भी अच्छा है  पोस्ट भी है


शायद आपकी हिंदी न लिखने की शिकायत प्राप्त हुयी थी जिसके कारण आपकी उपाधि नवागत की गयी थी ,अब आपकी उपाधि ठीक कर दी गयी है |

----------


## pathfinder

> पाथ जी मदद करें





> मे किसी भी सूत्र पर पोस्ट नही कर पा रहा हु 
> 
> Thank you for posting! Your post will not be visible until a moderator has approved it for posting.
> 
> ये मेसेज आता है 
> 
> 
> जबकि मे अपनी एक गलती के लिए क्षमा मांग चुका हु





> मे माफी के लिए 01/05/2012 को सीमा जी को पीएम कर चुका हु


प्रिय इंदर जी ,यदि आपको "धर्म" एवं "मेरा भारत" विभाग के अतिरिक्त किसी अन्य विभाग में प्रविष्टि करने में समस्या आ रही हो तो बताइए ,इन दोनों विभागों में से विवादित प्रविष्टियाँ मिटाने का कार्य चल रहा है जोकि शीघ्र ही सम्पन्न हो जाने की सम्भावना है उसके बाद इन दोनों विभागों में भी प्रविष्टि करने में आपको कोई समस्या नहीं होगी |
अधिक जानकारी के लिए सुचना विभाग का भ्रमण कर लीजियेगा |

----------


## calvitf

PRAVIN MISHRA:anna:chakra :Tiranga:  प्रशासक  जी क्या किसी को हस्ताक्षर मे इतने (10)स्माइल रखने के विशेष कुछ करना पड़ता है ?

----------


## g000gle

प्रबंधक कृपया कर के आप की पसंद का कोई भी user name चयन कर के मेरे ईमेल id पर send कर दें बहुत urgent है

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मैंने www हटाकर भी देखा परन्तु जिन सूत्रों में चित्र नहीं दिखाई दे रहे उनमे कोई अंतर नहीं पड़ा |उदाहरण के लिए यह सूत्र.....   http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2133


पाथ जी एक बार यहाँ देखिए.........
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...15#post1181615
यहाँ मैंने एक चित्र हटा दिया है अतः उसकी जगह कुछ नहीं आ रहा जबकि दूसरा चित्र आ रहा है।
एक बार इसके आगे www. भी लगाकर देखिएगा.............. मैंने नहीं देखा है नेट स्लो है पेज नहीं खुलते..........
आप समझ गए होंगे। अर्थात् कि जिस सूत्र की आप बात कर रहे हैं उसमें न दिखाई देने वाले चित्र अब इंटरनेट पर मौजूद नहीं है मतलब कि उस पहले वाली मेमोरी लोकेशन पर नहीं है, जैसे कि मेरी पोस्ट में नहीं है। आप 301 रीडायरेक्ट का उपयोग करके देखिए, समस्या हल हो जानी चाहिए। यदि ऐसा हुआ तो मुझे संतोष होगा कि भले ही चलते-चलते, लेकिन इस फोरम के काम आ पाया।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## AGENT VINOD876

कई जगह मुझे भी चित्र नही दिख रहे

----------


## pathfinder

> पाथ जी एक बार यहाँ देखिए.........
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...15#post1181615
> यहाँ मैंने एक चित्र हटा दिया है अतः उसकी जगह कुछ नहीं आ रहा जबकि दूसरा चित्र आ रहा है।
> एक बार इसके आगे www. भी लगाकर देखिएगा.............. मैंने नहीं देखा है नेट स्लो है पेज नहीं खुलते..........
> आप समझ गए होंगे। अर्थात् कि जिस सूत्र की आप बात कर रहे हैं उसमें न दिखाई देने वाले चित्र अब इंटरनेट पर मौजूद नहीं है मतलब कि उस पहले वाली मेमोरी लोकेशन पर नहीं है, जैसे कि मेरी पोस्ट में नहीं है। आप 301 रीडायरेक्ट का उपयोग करके देखिए, समस्या हल हो जानी चाहिए। यदि ऐसा हुआ तो मुझे संतोष होगा कि भले ही *चलते-चलते*, लेकिन इस फोरम के काम आ पाया।
> धन्यवाद।


प्रिय बेन टेन जी मैंने दोनों प्रकार से अर्थात www लगाकर भी  और www हटाकर भी देख लिया कोई अंतर नहीं पड़ा |
लाल रंग वाली बात मेरी समझ में नहीं आई कृपया स्पष्ट करना चाहें तो ?

----------


## draculla

*मैं पररो से एक शिकायत कर रहा हूँ की मेरा हस्ताक्षर में लगाया हुआ चित्र नहीं दिख रहा है.
इस विषय पर मैं ३-४ बार शिकायत कर चूका हूँ.लेकिन प्रबंधन की तरफ से कोई भी जबाब और ना ही मेरे शिकायत पर कोई सकारात्मक कार्यवाही हुई है.
ऐसा ही कार्य उस समय भी हुआ था जब मैंने अपने कॉमिक्स पम्मी को लेकर शिकायत की थी.
लेकिन उस समय भी मेरी शिकायत पर प्रबंधन का कोई जबाब नहीं आया था.
पम्मी कॉमिक्स पर जबाब तब आया, जब मैंने व्यक्तिगत रूप से प्रबंधन सदस्यों को सन्देश भेजा था.
मैंने अपनी इस समस्या को फोरम के वर्तमान नियमानुसार नीचे दिए गए सूत्र पर भी रखा है.
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1182092 
लेकिन किसी भी प्रबंधन सदस्य ने इस विषय पर कोई भी जानकारी देना उचित नहीं समझा.
क्या आप बता सकते है की मेरे साथ ऐसा व्यवहार क्यों हो रहा है?
क्या मुझे हर शिकायत अब व्यक्तिगत रूप से करनी होगी, तभी मेरी शिकायत पर ध्यान दिया जायेगा?
आपलोगों के व्यवहार से ऐसा प्रतीत होता है की अब मुझे शिकायत की जगह सीधे प्रशासक जी को सन्देश भेजना चाहिए. 
choice is yours!! :)*

----------


## pathfinder

> *मैं पररो से एक शिकायत कर रहा हूँ की मेरा हस्ताक्षर में लगाया हुआ चित्र नहीं दिख रहा है.
> इस विषय पर मैं ३-४ बार शिकायत कर चूका हूँ.लेकिन प्रबंधन की तरफ से कोई भी जबाब और ना ही मेरे शिकायत पर कोई सकारात्मक कार्यवाही हुई है.
> ऐसा ही कार्य उस समय भी हुआ था जब मैंने अपने कॉमिक्स पम्मी को लेकर शिकायत की थी.
> लेकिन उस समय भी मेरी शिकायत पर प्रबंधन का कोई जबाब नहीं आया था.
> पम्मी कॉमिक्स पर जबाब तब आया, जब मैंने व्यक्तिगत रूप से प्रबंधन सदस्यों को सन्देश भेजा था.
> मैंने अपनी इस समस्या को फोरम के वर्तमान नियमानुसार नीचे दिए गए सूत्र पर भी रखा है.
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1182092 
> लेकिन किसी भी प्रबंधन सदस्य ने इस विषय पर कोई भी जानकारी देना उचित नहीं समझा.
> क्या आप बता सकते है की मेरे साथ ऐसा व्यवहार क्यों हो रहा है?
> ...


प्रिय ड्रेकुला जी ,आपके अकाउंट की सेटिंग तो बिलकुल ठीक है ,कहीं आपके द्वारा हस्ताक्षर में लगाया हुआ चित्र आकार में अत्यधिक बड़ा तो नहीं है ?
कृपया कोई अन्य छोटा चित्र लगाकर एक बार पुनः प्रयास कीजिये ,यदि फिर भी हस्ताक्षर में चित्र प्रदर्शित न हो तो मुझे सूचित कीजियेगा |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## draculla

> प्रिय ड्रेकुला जी ,आपके अकाउंट की सेटिंग तो बिलकुल ठीक है ,कहीं आपके द्वारा हस्ताक्षर में लगाया हुआ चित्र आकार में अत्यधिक बड़ा तो नहीं है ?
> कृपया कोई अन्य छोटा चित्र लगाकर एक बार पुनः प्रयास कीजिये ,यदि फिर भी हस्ताक्षर में चित्र प्रदर्शित न हो तो मुझे सूचित कीजियेगा |
> धन्यवाद |


धन्यवाद मित्र सब कुछ सही है.
बस दिक्कत यह है की मैंने अपने हस्ताक्षर का चित्र पम्मी कॉमिक्स में अपलोड किया था.
क्या उसे मिटा दिया गया है या नियामक क्षेत्र में डाला गया है?
क्योकि मेरे पास मेरे हस्ताक्षर की कॉपी सेव नहीं है!
अत: मेरी सहायता करे.
आपसे निवेदन है की मेरे हस्ताक्षर वाला पोस्ट नीचे दिए गए सूत्र में स्थानान्तरित कर दें.

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8553

नीचे मेरे हस्ताक्षर का लिंक दिया हुआ है.

http://forum.hindivichar.com/attachme...1&d=1321410573

----------


## pathfinder

> धन्यवाद मित्र सब कुछ सही है.
> बस दिक्कत यह है की मैंने अपने हस्ताक्षर का चित्र पम्मी कॉमिक्स में अपलोड किया था.
> क्या उसे मिटा दिया गया है या नियामक क्षेत्र में डाला गया है?
> क्योकि मेरे पास मेरे हस्ताक्षर की कॉपी सेव नहीं है!
> अत: मेरी सहायता करे.
> आपसे निवेदन है की मेरे हस्ताक्षर वाला पोस्ट नीचे दिए गए सूत्र में स्थानान्तरित कर दें.
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8553
> 
> ...


मित्र मैंने काफी ढूँढा परन्तु आपका सूत्र नहीं मिला ,मुझे लगता है कि उसे फिजिकली मिटाया गया है |फिर भी मैं प्रयास करता हूँ शायद मिल जाये |

----------


## pathfinder

> PRAVIN MISHRA:anna:chakra प्रशासक  जी क्या किसी को हस्ताक्षर मे इतने (10)स्माइल रखने के विशेष कुछ करना पड़ता है ?


हस्ताक्षर में स्माईली लगाने के लिए कोई सीमा तो निर्धारित नहीं की गयी है परन्तु शिकायत प्राप्त होने पर स्माईली कम कर दिए जाते हैं तथा वयस्क स्माईली हटा भी दिए जाते हैं |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> प्रिय बेन टेन जी मैंने दोनों प्रकार से अर्थात www लगाकर भी  और www हटाकर भी देख लिया कोई अंतर नहीं पड़ा |
> लाल रंग वाली बात मेरी समझ में नहीं आई कृपया स्पष्ट करना चाहें तो ?


पाथ जी उस पोस्ट से मैं केवल यह स्पष्ट करना चाहता था कि जो चित्र उस सूत्र (काजल जी वाला) में नहीं दिखाई दे रहे वे इस कारण नहीं दिख रहे क्योंकि अब वे उस लोकेशन पर नहीं है, वहाँ से हटा दिए गए हैं। इस कारण से उसकी जगह पर img, image, उसका नाम अथवा लाल रंग में क्रास का निशान आता है। यही दिखाने के लिए मैंने दो चित्र डाले हैं और उनमें से एक को अपनी जगह से हटा दिया है। मेरे कहने का मतलब है यदि फोरम पर कोई चित्र सही तरीके से डाला गया है तो वह सभी सदस्यों को बिल्कुल सही प्रदर्शित होगा, शर्त यह है कि 'फोरम पर ही' उस चित्र को देखा जाए। जैसा कि मैं पहले कह चुका हूँ, http://forum.hindivichar.com और http://www.forum.hindivichar.com परस्पर भिन्न-भिन्न वेबसाइट हैं अतः जो सदस्य http://www.forum.hindivichar.com पर चित्र देखने का प्रयास करते हैं, कई मामलों में उन्हें असफलता हाथ लगती है।
चलिए ठीक है, दूसरे तरीके से अपनी बात रखता हूँ। मैंने जिस पोस्ट में आपसे 301 रीडायरेक्ट की बात की थी उसमें देखिए, मैंने एक पोस्ट साथ में दी है, एक मित्र की समस्या www. हटाने पर हल हो गई।
आपने राजीव भाई का तरीका देखा होगा, चित्र को दूसरे टेब में खोलना। इसके बाद एक बार फिर लोग इन और चित्र दिखाई देगा। इसमें दोबारा लोग इन क्यों करना पड़ता है? क्योंकि कोई भी सदस्य http://forum.hindivichar.com पर लोग इन किया हुआ है न कि http://www.forum.hindivichar.com पर अतः http://www.forum.hindivichar.com पर उसे लोग इन करना पड़ता है। अर्थात् कि इस तरीके में भी समस्या को www. के एडजस्टमेँट के द्वारा हल किया जाता है।
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com और http://forum.hindivichar.com की सामग्री में आपको कोई अंतर नहीं दिखाई देगा, क्योंकि http://www.forum.hindivichar.com पर मूल वेबसाइट की डुप्लीकेट सामग्री है।
अब आप बहुत कुछ समझ गए होंगे। एक बार 301 का उपयोग करके देखिए, कोई हानि नहीं है, आपका भी लाभ (ज्यादा ट्रैफ़िक), सदस्यों का भी लाभ।

----------


## badboy123455

*यारो www लगाओ हटाओ,दूसरे टेब में दिखाई नही डे रहे चित्र को खोलो ,पस्स्वार्ड डालो ,........इन झंझटो की जगह जो चित्र नही दिख रहा ओर आयकन बना आ रहा हे उसे सेव कर लो ,अगर भलीभांति डाला हे तो तुरंत सेव होकर दिखने लगेगा*

----------


## Rajeev

फोरम में क्रैक या p*t*h क्यों अनिवार्य नहीं हैं ?

----------


## draculla

> मित्र मैंने काफी ढूँढा परन्तु आपका सूत्र नहीं मिला ,मुझे लगता है कि उसे फिजिकली मिटाया गया है |फिर भी मैं प्रयास करता हूँ शायद मिल जाये |


आपके प्रयास के लिए धन्यवाद.....

----------


## jig.saw

*चूँकि मै इस फोरम को मोबाइल से उपयोग करने वाला एक  सदस्य हु , इसीलिए मै ये कहना चाहता हु के, मेरे जैसे बहोत से सदस्य मोबाइल  से फोरम पर आते है तो क्या ये हो सकता है के जैसे हम मोबाइल से प्रविष्टि  कर सकते है वैसे ही मोबाइल से चित्र प्रविष्ट कर सके !
 अगर ऐसा हो सकता है तो मोबाइल से फोरम इस्तेमाल करने वाले सदस्यों के लिए ये वरदान होगा !!!*

----------


## Rajeev

पाथ जी आपने इस चित्र को बनाने के लिए |
किसका उपयोग किया हैं और इसमें कौन-से फॉण्ट आदि का उपयोग किया है |

----------


## totaram

मैं narbab नाम के एक सदस्य के खिलाफ शिकायत करना चाहता हूँ, इन्हें कृप्या फुलमून जी के लोकप्रिय सूत्र "कुछ विवादित और प्रतिबंधित फिल्में" पर पोस्ट करने से रोका जाये. ये बेवजह उस सूत्र का माहौल खराब कर रहे हैं.

----------


## umabua

कुछ गुप्तदान करने (बिना नाम के रेप्युटेशन देने) वाले सदस्यों के नाम  मैं अभी भी नहीं जान पा रही हूँ . मुझे उपकृत करने वाले सदस्यों के प्रति मेरे भी कुछ उत्तरदायित्व बनते हैं किन्तु मुझे मन मसोस कर रह जाना पड़ता है. क्या इस विषय में कुछ परिवर्तन किये जा सकते हैं ? मैं प्रबंधन की आभारी रहूँगी.

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

प्रशशक जी, 

अगर हो सके तो बैन फिल्म वाले सूत्र की "कुछ पोस्ट" जो सिर्फ प्रवाह को अवरुद्ध करने के लिए ही की गयी है और सूत्रधार को हतोत्साहित करती है , को डिलीट करके उसकी रवानी लौटा दें...... ये एक निवेदन है......

----------


## totaram

आचार्य जी के निवेदनं को मेरा समर्थन है.....

----------


## totaram

ये narbab नाम के सदस्य हमारे बहुत कहने के बाद भी अपनी हरकतों से बाज नहीं आ रहे हैं और फुलमून भाई के सूत्र पर अनावश्यक विवाद खड़ा कर रहे हैं, प्रबंधन सदस्य कृप्या ध्यान दें.

----------


## Parbat

मेरा भी पूर्ण समर्थन है तोताराम जी और आचार्य जी की बातो से.

अगर कोई इंसान फोरम के लिए अवरोध उत्पन्न करने के अलावा अगर कुछ और ना कर रहा हो,

तो उसका फोरम से जुड़े रहना कहा तक ज़रूरी है?

महोदय कृपया ध्यान दे.

----------


## Badtameez

ताम्र सदस्य 5000 -9999
कस्य सदस्य 10000 -19999
रजत सदस्य 20000 -39999
स्वर्ण सदस्य 40000 -74999
प्लेटिनम सदस्य 75000 -99999
फोरम प्राईड 100000 +
---------------------------
उपर्युक्त नियम के अनुसार मुझे ताम्र सदस्य होना चाहिए था, लेकिन कांस्य हूँ।

----------


## Rajeev

क्या " *माह का सर्वश्रेष्ठ प्रयोक्ता* " चयनित सदस्यों के नाम के नीचे ठीक इसी प्रकार से (जैसा चित्र में प्रदर्शित किया गया है) |
किया जा सकता है और ये दोनों नाम इधर-उधर चलते रहे |

----------


## pathfinder

> मैं narbab नाम के एक सदस्य के खिलाफ शिकायत करना चाहता हूँ, इन्हें कृप्या फुलमून जी के लोकप्रिय सूत्र "कुछ विवादित और प्रतिबंधित फिल्में" पर पोस्ट करने से रोका जाये. ये बेवजह उस सूत्र का माहौल खराब कर रहे हैं.





> प्रशशक जी, 
> 
> अगर हो सके तो बैन फिल्म वाले सूत्र की "कुछ पोस्ट" जो सिर्फ प्रवाह को अवरुद्ध करने के लिए ही की गयी है और सूत्रधार को हतोत्साहित करती है , को डिलीट करके उसकी रवानी लौटा दें...... ये एक निवेदन है......





> आचार्य जी के निवेदनं को मेरा समर्थन है.....





> ये narbab नाम के सदस्य हमारे बहुत कहने के बाद भी अपनी हरकतों से बाज नहीं आ रहे हैं और फुलमून भाई के सूत्र पर अनावश्यक विवाद खड़ा कर रहे हैं, प्रबंधन सदस्य कृप्या ध्यान दें.





> मेरा भी पूर्ण समर्थन है तोताराम जी और आचार्य जी की बातो से.
> 
> अगर कोई इंसान फोरम के लिए अवरोध उत्पन्न करने के अलावा अगर कुछ और ना कर रहा हो,
> 
> तो उसका फोरम से जुड़े रहना कहा तक ज़रूरी है?
> 
> महोदय कृपया ध्यान दे.





मित्रों,मंच पर प्रत्येक सदस्य को अनुशासित तरीके से अपनी प्रतिक्रिया देने का अधिकार है ,केवल आलोचना करने के कारण किसी भी सदस्य को किसी सूत्र में प्रविष्टि करने से रोकना ,सदस्य के अधिकारों का हनन होगा |



> कुछ गुप्तदान करने (बिना नाम के रेप्युटेशन देने)  वाले सदस्यों के नाम  मैं अभी भी नहीं जान पा रही हूँ . मुझे उपकृत करने  वाले सदस्यों के प्रति मेरे भी कुछ उत्तरदायित्व बनते हैं किन्तु मुझे मन  मसोस कर रह जाना पड़ता है. क्या इस विषय में कुछ परिवर्तन किये जा सकते हैं ?  मैं प्रबंधन की आभारी रहूँगी.


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1198633

----------


## pathfinder

> ताम्र सदस्य 5000 -9999
> कस्य सदस्य 10000 -19999
> रजत सदस्य 20000 -39999
> स्वर्ण सदस्य 40000 -74999
> प्लेटिनम सदस्य 75000 -99999
> फोरम प्राईड 100000 +
> ---------------------------
> उपर्युक्त नियम के अनुसार मुझे ताम्र सदस्य होना चाहिए था, लेकिन कांस्य हूँ।


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post645954




> क्या " *माह का सर्वश्रेष्ठ प्रयोक्ता* " चयनित सदस्यों के नाम के नीचे ठीक इसी प्रकार से (जैसा चित्र में प्रदर्शित किया गया है) |
> किया जा सकता है और ये दोनों नाम इधर-उधर चलते रहे |


ऐसी कोई सुविधा वर्तमान सोफ्टवेयर में उपलब्ध नहीं है |

----------


## hairaan-pareshan

> मित्रों,मंच पर प्रत्येक सदस्य को अनुशासित तरीके से अपनी प्रतिक्रिया देने का अधिकार है ,केवल आलोचना करने के कारण किसी भी सदस्य को किसी सूत्र में प्रविष्टि करने से रोकना ,सदस्य के अधिकारों का हनन होगा |


माफ़ी चाहता हूँ पार्थ जी,

मगर मैं narbab को मुबारक बाज देना चाहूँगा,

फोरम के सर्वोत्तम सूत्र को वो बंद करवाने मे कामियाब हो गया.

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्रों,मंच पर प्रत्येक सदस्य को अनुशासित तरीके से अपनी प्रतिक्रिया देने का अधिकार है ,केवल आलोचना करने के कारण किसी भी सदस्य को किसी सूत्र में प्रविष्टि करने से रोकना ,सदस्य के अधिकारों का हनन होगा |
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1198633



*बहुत अच्छी बात कही प्रबंधन जी,एक बात बताइए अगर में सिर्फ किसी एक सदस्य के सूत्र में हर बार ,बार बार उल्टा सीधा बोलू ,जो की सूत्र धार के साथ अन्य सदस्यों को भी पसंद ना हो ,तब भी उसे जारी रहने डे ,अगर आपकी यही सोच हे तो इतिहास वाले सूत्र में जब रणवीर ने इतिहास लीखा था ओर मेने ओर कुछ अन्य सदस्यों ने सभ्य भाषा में उउसकी आलोचना किया था ,तब आपने हम सबकी प्र्वितियो को क्यों हटाया था ,क्या वो हमारे अधिकार का हनन नही था,
फिर भी अगर आपको ये तीस प्रविष्टि वाला नाराब पसंद हे तो कोई बात नही ,..........

अगर जवाब ना देना चाहे तो आप इस पोस्ट को हटा डे ,पर कोई पक्ष पाती नियामक ना हटाये*

----------


## pathfinder

> *बहुत अच्छी बात कही प्रबंधन जी,एक बात बताइए अगर में सिर्फ किसी एक सदस्य के सूत्र में हर बार ,बार बार उल्टा सीधा बोलू ,जो की सूत्र धार के साथ अन्य सदस्यों को भी पसंद ना हो ,तब भी उसे जारी रहने डे ,अगर आपकी यही सोच हे तो इतिहास वाले सूत्र में जब रणवीर ने इतिहास लीखा था ओर मेने ओर कुछ अन्य सदस्यों ने सभ्य भाषा में उउसकी आलोचना किया था ,तब आपने हम सबकी प्र्वितियो को क्यों हटाया था ,क्या वो हमारे अधिकार का हनन नही था,
> फिर भी अगर आपको ये तीस प्रविष्टि वाला नाराब पसंद हे तो कोई बात नही ,..........
> 
> अगर जवाब ना देना चाहे तो आप इस पोस्ट को हटा डे ,पर कोई पक्ष पाती नियामक ना हटाये*


प्रिय बेड ब्वाय जी,ऐसी प्रविष्टियाँ हटाना जिनके कारण विवाद हो सकता है आवश्यक है और सूत्र में से ऐसी प्रविष्टियाँ हटाई भी गयी हैं परन्तु केवल आलोचना के आधार पर सदस्य को प्रविष्टि करने से रोक देना ,मुझे उचित नहीं लगता |

----------


## draculla

> मित्रों,मंच पर प्रत्येक सदस्य को अनुशासित तरीके से अपनी प्रतिक्रिया देने का अधिकार है ,केवल आलोचना करने के कारण किसी भी सदस्य को किसी सूत्र में प्रविष्टि करने से रोकना ,सदस्य के अधिकारों का हनन होगा |



ये इस सूत्र पर नरेश आलोचक बनकर अच्छा नाम कम चुके है.
पाथ जी के अनुसार ऐसे आलोचकों से किसी को विचलित नहीं होना चाहिए.
मित्र पाथ मैं आपकी बात सी बिल्कुल सहमत हूँ.

लेकिन इनके वाक्यों में फिल्म की आलोचना कम और मून जी के प्रति आलोचना ज्यादा झलकती है.
यह सूत्र सिर्फ विवादित फिल्मो को उजागर करने के लिए बनी है और आज तक इस सूत्र पर यही होता आ रहा है.
क्या मून जी ने कभी यह कहा था की मैं यह सूत्र सदस्यों के मनोरंजन के लिए बना रहा हूँ.

मुझे इनके द्वारा फिल्म की आलोचना पर कोई आपत्ति नहीं है.
लेकिन मून जी को बेकार में मेहनत करने वाला कहना इस पर मुझे आपत्ति है.
यह सूत्र इस फोरम में अपने आप में यूनिक और ओरिजनल सूत्र है.

अब किसी एक सदस्य या १० सदस्य को पसंद नहीं आ रहा है तो क्या कोई सदस्य अन्य सदस्य के लिए मेहनत करना बंद कर देगा? 
क्या आपको नहीं लगता है की मून जी पर कटाक्ष करना छोड़कर सिर्फ फिल्म पर कटाक्ष करना चाहिए?
पहले इस प्रकार के सदस्यों को चेतावनी जरुर दी जाती थी, क्या इन्हें दी गयी है?
यदि इनके द्वारा इस प्रकार के आलोचना से कई सदस्यों को आपत्ति है तो जरुर कोई कदम उठाना चाहिए.
नहीं तो सिनेमा विभाग का भविष्य अँधेरे में जा सकता है.

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1198174
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1198196

इनके इस प्रकार के प्रविष्टियों से आपको ऐसा प्रतीत नहीं होता है की ये कोई ऐसा पुराना सदस्य है जो मून जी से खुन्नस निकालना चाहता है?

----------


## Sameerchand

> प्रिय बेड ब्वाय जी,ऐसी प्रविष्टियाँ हटाना जिनके कारण विवाद हो सकता है आवश्यक है और सूत्र में से ऐसी प्रविष्टियाँ हटाई भी गयी हैं परन्तु केवल आलोचना के आधार पर सदस्य को प्रविष्टि करने से रोक देना ,मुझे उचित नहीं लगता |


*प्रिय मित्र पाथ जी, आपके इस बात से मैं शत प्रतिशत सहमत हूँ की किसी सदस्य को उसके विचारों को प्रश्तुत करने से रोकना मंच के मूल नियम का उलंघन और उस सदस्य के अधिकारों का हनन होगा. अतः आपका यह निर्णय हमेशा की तरह मुझे बहुत प्रभावित किया. धन्यवाद..* :salut:

----------


## nitin9935

> मित्रों,मंच पर प्रत्येक सदस्य को अनुशासित तरीके से अपनी प्रतिक्रिया देने का अधिकार है ,केवल आलोचना करने के कारण किसी भी सदस्य को किसी सूत्र में प्रविष्टि करने से रोकना ,सदस्य के अधिकारों का हनन होगा |


प्रिय पाथ जी , 

आज पिछले तीन वर्षों में पहली बार यहाँ आने को बाध्य होना पड़ा है 

मैं आपकी बात से बिलकुल सहमत हूँ की आलोचना करने के कारण सूत्र में प्रविष्टि करने से नहीं रोका जाना चाहिए , अगर आलोचना नहीं होगी तो कमियों का पता कैसे चलेगा,
परन्तु यदि आप नरेश जी की प्रविशितियाँ जो किम्मिता दी गयी हैं उनपर गौर करें और स्वयं ही निर्णय करें की ये केवल आलोचना है या कुछ और 
मैं मून जी का फैन होने के साथ साथ उनका बहुत बड़ा आलोचक भी हूँ पर जो मुझे गलत लगा वो बात मैंने प्रबंधन के सामने रखना जरूरी समझा है 

आपके नजरिये का इन्तजार रहेगा

----------


## umabua

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1198633



आपका बहुत बहुत आभार, प्रशासक महोदय. धन्यवाद.

----------


## Badtameez

पिछले पृष्ठ पर शंका का समाधान करने के लिए धन्यवाद, प्रशासक जी!

----------


## fullmoon

> ये इस सूत्र पर नरेश आलोचक बनकर अच्छा नाम कम चुके है.
> पाथ जी के अनुसार ऐसे आलोचकों से किसी को विचलित नहीं होना चाहिए.
> मित्र पाथ मैं आपकी बात सी बिल्कुल सहमत हूँ.
> 
> लेकिन इनके वाक्यों में फिल्म की आलोचना कम और मून जी के प्रति आलोचना ज्यादा झलकती है.
> यह सूत्र सिर्फ विवादित फिल्मो को उजागर करने के लिए बनी है और आज तक इस सूत्र पर यही होता आ रहा है.
> क्या मून जी ने कभी यह कहा था की मैं यह सूत्र सदस्यों के मनोरंजन के लिए बना रहा हूँ.
> 
> मुझे इनके द्वारा फिल्म की आलोचना पर कोई आपत्ति नहीं है.
> ...


*

**जो  बात draculla जी आपने कही है वोही बात मैं प्रबंधन  को समझाने की कोशिश  कर रहा हूँ.**
क्या इससे पहले मेरे  द्वारा प्रस्तुत फिल्मों की आलोचना नहीं हुयी क्या ,मैंने कभी विरोध किया था क्या?*
*
मैंने हर जगह लिखा है ,ये मैंने तो फ़िल्में बनायीं नहीं हैं,मैं  तो सिर्फ स्टोरी ही यहाँ पर पेश  कर रहा हूँ,विवादों सहित* 
*
पर अगर कोई सदस्य सूत्र पर हर समय उपस्थित रहकर यही लिखता रहे की आप अपना टाइम बर्बाद कर रहे हो,*
*
तो ये आलोचना है या हतोस्ताहित करने का तरीका.*
*
जब सारे सदस्य उनको  कह रहे हैं की एक फिल्म यहाँ पोस्ट कर दो,अपनी पसंद की पर उस बात का उनके पास कोई जवाब नहीं.*
*
सीधा मतलब है की वो सिर्फ सूत्र में अव्यवस्था फैलाने के लिए ही आया है.*
*
पर शायद प्रबंधन को ये समझने में अभी समय लगेगा.*

----------


## totaram

> मित्रों,मंच पर प्रत्येक सदस्य को अनुशासित तरीके से अपनी प्रतिक्रिया देने का अधिकार है ,केवल आलोचना करने के कारण किसी भी सदस्य को किसी सूत्र में प्रविष्टि करने से रोकना ,सदस्य के अधिकारों का हनन होगा |


पाथ जी, आपके तर्क से मैं सहमत हूँ, पर आप को यह भी देखना चाहिए कि आलोचना  सकारात्मक है या नकारात्मक. और मैं स्पष्ट  करना चाहूँगा कि narbab नाम के  ये सदस्य फिल्मों की आलोचना कतई नहीं कर रहे. ये सीधे सीधे फोरम के  सम्मानित सदस्य फुलमून जी की आलोचना कर रहे हैं. बार बार ये लिखना कि "आप  इन फिल्मों के पीछे इतनी मेहनत क्यूं कर रहे हो" का क्या मतलब निकलता है?  उनसे किये गये किसी सवाल का तार्किक जबाब वो देते नहीं, ना ही हमारे समझाने  से अपनी हरकतों से बाज आते हैं. मुझे तो ये हद दर्जे के frustrated  attention seeker हैरान परेशान आत्मा लगते हैं. 
मैं प्रबंधन पर कोई अनुचित दवाब नहीं डालना चाहता पर निवेदन करूँगा कि आप इनकी पोस्ट्स खुद देखें और अपने निर्णय पर एक बार फिर से पुनर्विचार करें.



> लेकिन इनके वाक्यों में फिल्म की आलोचना कम और मून जी के प्रति आलोचना ज्यादा झलकती है.
> यह सूत्र सिर्फ विवादित फिल्मो को उजागर करने के लिए बनी है और आज तक इस सूत्र पर यही होता आ रहा है.
> क्या मून जी ने कभी यह कहा था की मैं यह सूत्र सदस्यों के मनोरंजन के लिए बना रहा हूँ.
> 
> मुझे इनके द्वारा फिल्म की आलोचना पर कोई आपत्ति नहीं है.
> लेकिन मून जी को बेकार में मेहनत करने वाला कहना इस पर मुझे आपत्ति है.
> यह सूत्र इस फोरम में अपने आप में यूनिक और ओरिजनल सूत्र है.
> 
> अब किसी एक सदस्य या १० सदस्य को पसंद नहीं आ रहा है तो क्या कोई सदस्य अन्य सदस्य के लिए मेहनत करना बंद कर देगा? 
> ...


ड्रेकुला जी ने बिलकुल सही कहा है कि इस सदस्य की अनुचित पोस्ट्स की वजह से एक शानदार सूत्र का भविष्य असमय अंधकारमय हो सकता है.

----------


## Ranveer

मित्रोँ ,

किसी एक नवागत के कुछ पोस्ट पर इतना हंगामा ?
मुफ्त मेँ उस सदस्य को पोपुलर क्यूँ किया जा रहा है ?

फूलमून जी के सूत्र को अच्छे से जिस किसी सदस्य ने पढा है वो इस प्रकार की आलोचना को महत्व नहीँ देगा , क्योँकि इसके पूर्व भी इस तरह की समस्या आयी है (सूत्र को शुरु से देखेँ )

आलोचना की बात पर पाथ जी से सहमत हूँ ।
जैसा कि उस व्यक्ति ने लिखा है कि जिस फिल्म की प्रशंसा फूलमून जी ने किया है वो वास्तव मे उस लायक नही है ।ऐसे मे यह कहना कि इस तरह की फिल्म के बारे मेँ इतना बढा चढा कर लिखने मे वो फालतू समय क्योँ लगा रहेँ हैँ , क्या गलत है ? आप सूत्र बनातेँ हैँ तो हर तरह की आलोचना (मर्यादित भाषा मेँ ) के लिए तैयार रहिए चाहे वो व्यक्तिगत क्योँ न हो ?

@ मित्र तोताराम जी , अभी इंसानी दिमाग ने इतना विकास नहीँ किया है कि इंटरनेट पर किसी के बारे मेँ मनोवैज्ञानिक निष्कर्ष निकाल सके । मुझे तो कहीँ से ATTENTION SEEKING के लक्षण नही दिखते क्योँकि उसके पोस्ट न तो बिखरेँ हैँ और न ही किसी टारगेट को लेकर है । बस व्यक्ति ने अपना मत रखा है । यदि एसा है तो यहाँ पर मौजूद सारे सक्रिय सदस्य ही attention seeker कहलाऐगें क्योँकि आपकी परिभाषा के अनुसार हर व्यक्ति जो बिँदास होकर अपना मत रखता है वो attention seeker है ?

@ PATH JI फोरम  यदि सारे सदस्योँ का समान रुप से सम्मान करती है तो सार्वजनिक रुप से किसी सदस्य के बारे मे इतनी चर्चा क्यूँ ?
ये बातेँ PM के माध्यम से क्यूँ नहीँ ?

----------


## badboy123455

*प्रिय प्रबंधन



सबसे पहली बात मून भाई ऐसे इंसान नही हे जो आलोचना से डरे या सहन न करे,आप लोग सूत्र को ध्यान से देखने की कह रहे हे ,लेकिन मुझे पता हे जब मून जी द्वारा गुयाना पिग सीरीज डाली गयी थी तो एक फिल्म बाद ही सदस्यों ने विरोध कर दिया ,की इसी फिल्म हम नही देख सकते ,पर कुछ मित्रों ने कहा हम देखेंगे ,उस सीरीज की छ फिल्मे इन्होने फिर बताई ,पर सदस्यों ने आना बहुत कम कर दिया ,वो फिल्म का विरोध था ,हलाकि में और डेविल जी सूत्र पर आते रहे ,क्योकि हमारी वजह से मून जी उस सीरीज को डाले थे ,

तो में कहूँगा की आज भी आलोचना होती हे ,मेने स्वयम लोलिता फिल्म के लिए कहा की मुझे अच्छी नही लगी ...............
पर हर चीज का तरीका होता हे ........अगर वो नरब उस सूत्र पर विवाद कहता हे ,तो होने दो ,हम उसे भी  देख लेंगे ,................
प्रबंदन की सत्यता पर तो यही कहूँगा की उस नारब की एक भी प्रविष्टि नही हती ,और हम सब सदस्यों की हटा दी ,मेरी तो खेर हटनी ही थी क्योकि मेने ...............वो क्या कहते हे अभद्र भाषा बोली ,पर अन्य मित्रों की क्यों हती /////////
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,






में सिर्फ यही कहूँगा की उस सूत्र को बंद कर डे ,आज के बाद कोई फिल्म नही डालेंगे मून जी ,फालतू के विवाद तो नही होंगे*

----------


## mamu

अदेरणीय सदस्यों व प्रसाशक महोदय,
धीरुभाई ने कहा था अगर आपके रास्ते में कुछ कुत्ते आप पर भूकते है तो मैं उनपर पत्थर नहीं फेकता बल्कि अपनी जेब में बिस्कुट रखता हूँ ताकि वो अपने काम पे लगे रहे और में अपने कम पर.
ये टिप्पणी किसी सदस्य विशेष के लिए नहीं है कृपया दिल पर न लें 
मून भाई आप के लिए "सूरज रे तू जलते रहना "

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय तोताराम जी,फुल मून जी,बेड ब्वाय जी एवं वो सभी सदस्य जो नरेश जी के कारण विचलित हैं ,से मैं कहना चाहूँगा कि प्रबंधन इस समस्या से न तो मुंह छिपा रहा है और न ही आपको एवं आपके सूत्र को उसके हाल पर छोड़ने का निश्चय कर रहा है |प्रत्येक समस्या को हल करने के एक से अधिक तरीके हो सकते हैं जिनमे से कुछ आक्रामक होते हैं और निःसन्देह उनसे शीघ्र परिणाम प्राप्त होते हैं परन्तु मैं अपने ऊपर एक बात निश्चित रूप से लागू करता हूँ कि भले ही समस्या हल होने में थोडा विलम्ब हो जाये लेकिन किसी सदस्य के अधिकारों का हनन नहीं होना चाहिए |मैं हमेशा सदस्य को अपनी बात रखने का पूरा अवसर देता हूँ जिसके परिणामस्वरूप कई ऐसे सदस्य जिन्होंने प्रतिबंधित होकर फोरम प्रबंधन का विरोध करने एवं मंच पर अशांति फ़ैलाने का निश्चय कर लिया था ,बाद में रचनात्मक एवं सहयोगी सिद्द हुए |
नरेश जी ने केवल आलोचना नहीं की बल्कि  कई फिल्मों के विषय में कुछ ऐसी जानकारियां भी दी जो सदस्यों के लिए नई थी ,इसलिए मैं इस बात से सहमत नहीं हो पा रहा हूँ कि उनका उद्देश्य केवल  विवाद करना है |
ऐसा नहीं है कि फोरम प्रबंधन की और से कोई कार्यवाही नहीं हुयी बल्कि विवाद का कारण बन सकने वाली प्रविष्टियाँ मिटाई गयी है साथ कुछ अन्य कार्यवाही भी की गयी है ,हाँ आप सबकी इच्छानुसार कड़ी कार्यवाही नहीं की गयी है परन्तु मुझे विश्वास है कि आपका सूत्र न तो विवादित बनेगा और न ही अवरुद्द होगा |प्रबंधन की कड़ी नज़र ऐसे सदस्यों पर रहती है |
आशा है कि अब आप सब इस विषय में कोई टिप्पणी नहीं करेंगे और अपने सूत्र का आनंद लेना जारी रखेंगे |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## totaram

ठीक है पाथ जी, जैसा आप उचित समझें.

----------


## draculla

पाथ जी आपने यहाँ पर नयी व्यवस्था की घोषणा की है,
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1198633

लेकिन अभी भी सदस्यों के नाम नहीं आ रहे है.
कृपया जाँच लें.
धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

क्या प्रबंधन रजिस्ट्रेशन के पेज पर कुछ शब्दों को सेंसर कर सकता है?
जिससे कोई सदस्य अपना अनुचित user name ना रख सके और फोरम का नियम भंग ना हो.
मैंने दो दिन पहले एक सदस्य के अनुचित नाम की शिकायत की थी.
लेकिन अभी तक नहीं बदला है.
अत: ऐसी व्यवस्था ही क्यों ना की जाय जिससे बाद में प्रबंधन बेकार में समय खराब ना हो.

----------


## pathfinder

> पाथ जी आपने यहाँ पर नयी व्यवस्था की घोषणा की है,
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1198633
> 
> लेकिन अभी भी सदस्यों के नाम नहीं आ रहे है.
> कृपया जाँच लें.
> धन्यवाद


यह थोडा समय खपाऊ कार्य है ,इसलिए समय मिलते ही इस व्यवस्था को लागू कर दिया जायेगा |



> क्या प्रबंधन रजिस्ट्रेशन के पेज पर कुछ शब्दों को सेंसर कर सकता है?
> जिससे कोई सदस्य अपना अनुचित user name ना रख सके और फोरम का नियम भंग ना हो.
> मैंने दो दिन पहले एक सदस्य के अनुचित नाम की शिकायत की थी.
> लेकिन अभी तक नहीं बदला है.
> अत: ऐसी व्यवस्था ही क्यों ना की जाय जिससे बाद में प्रबंधन बेकार में समय खराब ना हो.


प्रिय ड्रेकुला जी,बहुत से शब्दों को पहले से ही सेंसर किया गया है परन्तु इन शब्दों की संख्या इतनी अधिक है कि सबको सेंसर करना कठिन है ,फिर भी शिकायत प्राप्त होने अथवा नियामकों की दृष्टि में आते ही आते ही ऐसे अश्लील प्रयोक्ता नामों को बदला जाता है |

----------


## umabua

> यह थोडा *समय खपाऊ* कार्य है ,इसलिए समय मिलते ही इस व्यवस्था को लागू कर दिया जायेगा |


अरे..रे...रे...
आपका उपरोक्त शब्द  आपके पद की गरिमा के अनुरूप नहीं है प्रशासक जी...(ऐसा मैं सोचती हूँ.) .  मैं समझती हूँ कि प्रबंध तंत्र  ऐसे ही कार्यों के लिए गठित किया गया है अथवा किया जाता है ..


मैं भी व्यथित थी कि घोषणा के बाद भी नाम नहीं उजागर हो रहे है...
तो प्रशासक महोदय ने अभी दूर की कौड़ी मात्र फेंकी है....
परिणाम आना शेष है ....
प्रतीक्षा रहेगी....
आपको अग्रिम आभार एवं धन्यवाद पहले ही सौंप चुकी हूँ... प्रशासक जी ..कृपया इनकी लाज रखें... ही ही ही ही...

----------


## B.Rahi

प्रबंधन से मेरा एक प्रश्न हैँफोरम अब मोबाईल से क्योँ नहीँ खुलता हैँ

----------


## pathfinder

> अरे..रे...रे...
> आपका उपरोक्त शब्द  आपके पद की गरिमा के अनुरूप नहीं है प्रशासक जी...(ऐसा मैं सोचती हूँ.) .  मैं समझती हूँ कि प्रबंध तंत्र  ऐसे ही कार्यों के लिए गठित किया गया है अथवा किया जाता है ..
> 
> 
> मैं भी व्यथित थी कि घोषणा के बाद भी नाम नहीं उजागर हो रहे है...
> तो प्रशासक महोदय ने अभी दूर की कौड़ी मात्र फेंकी है....
> परिणाम आना शेष है ....
> प्रतीक्षा रहेगी....
> आपको अग्रिम आभार एवं धन्यवाद पहले ही सौंप चुकी हूँ... प्रशासक जी ..कृपया इनकी लाज रखें... ही ही ही ही...


सुविधा आरम्भ की गयी |



> प्रबंधन से मेरा एक प्रश्न हैँफोरम अब मोबाईल से क्योँ नहीँ खुलता हैँ


प्रिय राही जी,फोरम मोबाइल पर बिलकुल ठीक से खुल रहा है ,कृपया आप अपने मोबाइल की सेटिंग चेक कीजिये |

----------


## prafullkumar

video ab download nahi hota hai kripya download hone wala hi sutra dein

----------


## yogender aggarwal

guru main kisi bhee sutra main photo nahi dekh paa raha hoon, kai chitron ke jagah par cross ka nissan laga hota hai, aisa kyon ho raha hai kripya samasya ka hal batayien. dhanyawad.

----------


## Badtameez

मैं प्रबन्धन के लोगों को एक नवीन सुविधा प्रदान करने के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद देता हूँ। अब रेपो देने वाले का नाम अपने आप लिखा आ जा रहा है।

----------


## Jayeshh

ये सुविधा वापिस बंद हो गयी....अभी.........

----------


## Rajeev

फोरम में क्रैक एवं p*t*h क्यों प्रतिबन्ध हैं ?

----------


## Vrinda

> सुविधा आरम्भ की गयी |
> 
> 
> प्रिय राही जी,फोरम मोबाइल पर बिलकुल ठीक से खुल रहा है ,कृपया आप अपने मोबाइल की सेटिंग चेक कीजिये |


रेपो के साथ.. नाम प्रकाशित होने की सुविधा शुरू करने के लए धन्यवाद .. इस से हम लडकियो को अनजान दिए गए रेपो पहचान ने में आसानी होगी...

----------


## deshpremi

मेरा एक सुझाव है कि नवागतो द्वारा सामान्य विभाग में की गई प्रविष्टियों को नियामक देखने के बाद ही पब्लिश करे क्योकि ऐसा देखने में आ रहा है कि नवागत आते ही बिना ये जाने की यह सामान्य विभाग है उलटी सीधी और अशश्लिल प्रविष्टियाँ करते है यहाँ तक की अपने मोबाइल नंबर / ईमेल भी प्रविष्टियों में डालते हैं जो कि नियमों के खिलाफ है

----------


## badboy123455

*में हस्ताक्षर नही बदल पा रहा हू ,वो 3 line वाला एरर आता हे ,.................................*

----------


## pathfinder

> *में हस्ताक्षर नही बदल पा रहा हू ,वो 3 line वाला एरर आता हे ,.................................*


हस्ताक्षर सम्पादन की समस्या शीघ्र ही हल कर दी जायेगी तब तक आप मुझे अपना वांछित हस्ताक्षर व्यक्तिगत संदेश द्वारा प्रेषित कर सकते हैं ,इसे बदल दिया जायेगा |

----------


## Rajeev

> फोरम में क्रैक एवं p*t*h क्यों प्रतिबन्ध हैं ?


पाथ जी, कृपया उपयुक्त प्रश्न का भी उत्तर देंगे।

----------


## pathfinder

> फोरम में क्रैक एवं p*t*h क्यों प्रतिबन्ध हैं ?


क्यूंकि इससे सोफ्टवेयर की चोरी को बढ़ावा मिलता है और कोपी राईट नियम का उल्लंघन भी होता है |

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आदरणीय प्रशासक जी

 शनिवार 26/05/12 को Triple-S Haryanvi ने एक प म किया था, उस पर अभी तक कोई कार्यवाही नहीं हुई है l
आप से निवेदन है की उस पर उचित कार्यवाही करें l
जिससे की मुझे और अपमानित ना होना पड़े l
धन्यवाद

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

हार्दिक धन्यवाद......

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

ये फॉरम के "वॉट'स न्यू " का लूक मेरे कम्प्युटर पर कुछ अलग सा आ रहा है ये मेरी समस्या है या सॉफ्टवेर मे कुछ परिवर्तन है.......

----------


## pathfinder

> ये फॉरम के "वॉट'स न्यू " का लूक मेरे कम्प्युटर पर कुछ अलग सा आ रहा है ये मेरी समस्या है या सॉफ्टवेर मे कुछ परिवर्तन है.......


यदि बात प्रदर्शन की है तो कृपया स्क्रीनशोट दिखाईये |

----------


## Rajeev

> यदि बात प्रदर्शन की है तो कृपया स्क्रीनशोट दिखाईये |


पाथ जी, ऊपर में दिए गए विकल्पों के नाम अंग्रेजी में शायद कल शाम से परिवर्तित हुए है |
क्योंकि कल फोरम को मेन्टेनेन्स/अपग्रेड किया गया था, जिस कारण ऐसा हुआ है |



इससे पूर्व कुछ इस प्रकार थे हिन्दी में सारे विकल्प |



इससे पूर्व भी फोरम को मेन्टेनेन्स/अपग्रेड करने पर ऊपर दिए गए सेट्टिंग का विकल्प जिसका नाम हिन्दी में प्रदर्शित होता था, वो भी अंग्रेजी में हो गया है |



वैसे फोरम को कल मेन्टेनेन्स/अपग्रेड करने से सभी मित्रों की प्रोफाइल में एक नया विकल्प भी जुड़ा है |
जो हमारे मित्रों की हर प्रतिक्रिया की खबर हमारे प्रोफाइल में देगा |
कुछ इस प्रकार से |

----------


## love.15

भाई मुझे ये बताये की कर से अन्तर्वासना फोरम में एक परेशानी आ रही क्या    (जो ऊपर लिखा रहता है  फोरम और नया क्या है उस की जगह इगलिश में लिख आ रहा    हे लिखा है forum or what s new  लिखा आ रहा है what s  new  पे क्लिक कर    ने पर कुझ अजीबो गरीबो तरह से लिख आता है

----------


## love.15

भाई पुराने फोरम ही टीक हे मास्टर जी से क़ेह के वेसा ही करा दे आप  की महान किरपा हो गी

----------


## love.15

> पाथ जी, ऊपर में दिए गए विकल्पों के नाम अंग्रेजी में शायद कल शाम से परिवर्तित हुए है |
> 
> 
> 
> क्योंकि कल फोरम को मेन्टेनेन्स/अपग्रेड किया गया था, जिस कारण ऐसा हुआ है |
> 
> 
> 
> इससे पूर्व कुछ इस प्रकार थे हिन्दी में सारे विकल्प |
> ...


भाई एसा क्यों हुवा किरपा कर मुझे बताये में बहुत परेसान हु

----------


## love.15

भाई हिंदी फोरम पूरा हिंदी रहने दो न कोई परिवर्तन नहीं करे तो टिक

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस फोरम के मालिक गण इससे पहले भी बिना प्रशासको को जानकारी दिये ,,बदलाव करते आये है ,,इस नये बिना पूर्व सूचना दिये किये गये  बदलाव पे मुझे कोई आश्चर्य नहीं ।

----------


## Dark Rider

जो भी हो परिवर्तन मुझे पसंद है और यह भी पसंद आया | वक्त के साथ चलने वाले ही सफल होते है |

----------


## ravi chacha

पुराना     What's New

----------


## umabua

अभी हाल में किया गया परिवर्तन तनिक कष्टप्रद एवं भला न लगने वाला है किन्तु यदि इसे ऐसा ही रहने दिया जाएगा तो हमें इसकी भी आदत हो जायेगी . हिंदी फोरम में हिंदी के शीर्षक निश्चित ही अधिक जीवंत एवं सफल प्रतीत होते हैं. प्रबंधन के तकनीकी सदस्यों को आवश्यक सम्पादन करना आरम्भ कर ही देना चाहिए.  धन्यवाद.

----------


## badboy123455

*मुझे तो सही लगा नया परिवर्तन,...............*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पुराने फोरमेट को भी देख सकते है बस सिर्फ new post को क्लिक मारना है जो की whats new के ठीक नीचे मैं है ।

----------


## MALLIKA

इस नए तरीके से परेशानी हो रही है !पर एक अच्छी बात अब हर सदस्य की गतिविधि से फोरम हमें अवगत करता रहेगा !इसके लिए प्रबंधन को बधाई !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

फोरम पे पोस्ट सारी एक्टिविटी देखने के लिये whats new क्लिक करे ,,इसमे जेसे की एक सूत्र मैं 4 पोस्टे आयी है तो वो चारो ही whats न्यू मैं दिखेगी  ,,पुराने तरीके से देखने के लिये new post क्लिक करे ।

----------


## Jayeshh

इ-मेल की सुविधा अछि थी वो बंद क्यों कर दी.... अभी मेरे सूत्र में मैं  ऑनलाइन होने पर भी जल्दी पता नहीं लगा पा रहा हूँ की किसीने रिप्लाय किया  है.... what  न्यू आप्शन में हर बार जाना पद रहा है.... जो बहुत तकलीफ कर  रहा है क्यों की जिसमे हम सबस्क्राइब नहीं है वो सूत्र भी हमें दिखाई दे  रहे है..... पहले की तरह मेल की सुविधा जारी रखें तो बेहतर होगा.........

----------


## Jayeshh

अभी अभी मस्त मारवारी के सूत्र के लिए मुझे इ-मेल मिला.... १८:५० मिनट  पर.... जबकि मारवारी जी की अंतिम पोस्ट हुई है सुबह ०३:04 मिनट  पर..............ऐसा क्यों है?

----------


## Kamal Ji

मैं स्वागत करता हूँ उन सब परिवर्तनों का जो जो इस प्रबंधन ने अभी हमे हमारी सुविधा के लिए प्रस्तुत किये हैं.... और एक बात .....


*कुछ तो लोग कहेंगे ...लोगों काम है कहना...छोडो बेकार की बातों को.......*

जी हाँ आपको सब सुनना सहना पड़ता है ...प्रबंधक होने के नाते और ............*छोडो बेकार की बातों को.*
*ना काहू सो दोस्ती , ना काहू सो बैर.*

----------


## calvitf

जो मिले उसी मे जीना सीखो ...................... 

अच्छा बुरा बताते रहो ........................

प्रबंधन हमेसा अच्छे के लिए ही कुछ करता है

----------


## Vrinda

रेपो का नोटिफिकेशन.. वाला बदलाव बहुत ही बढ़िया और सकारात्मक है... 

ऐसा होने से.. हमें रेपो मिली है इसकी तुरंत जानकारी प्राप्त होगी.. 

बहुत बहुत बधाई सभी लोगो को और पाथ जी को.. फोरम पर इस तेरेह के नए कदम उठाने का साहस जुटाने और बदलाव लाने के लिए..

----------


## draculla

इस बार फोरम में कुछ परिवर्तन किये गए है.
जो की बहुत ही अच्छे है.
सबसे ज्यादा अच्छा मुझे profile में my activity का option सबसे ज्यादा अच्छा लगा. :clap:
धन्यवाद

----------


## Random user

नई सुविधा बहुत अच्छी लगी। आपका धन्यवाद। अब काफी आसानी हो रही है।

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_महोदय
जब मै यहाँ आया था तो कुछ खास नहीं लगा मुझे, परन्तु ये नया बदलाव सुखद अहसास देता है...
इसके लिए प्रबंधक जी को तहे दिल से शुक्रिया .... आप से एक निवेदन है की  अगर चैट इस साईट पे उपलब्द हो जाती तो काफी अच्छा  रहता ... धन्यवाद _ :book:

----------


## onepolitician

रेपो के लिए १५ तक रुकना पद रहा है ! क्या यह कुछ ज्यादा ही नहीं हुआ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

एक दिन मैं फोरम पे सर्वाधिक पोस्ट किस सदस्य ने की है ।

----------


## Badtameez

क्या चैट की भी सुविधा मंच पर उपलब्ध हो सकती है?

----------


## Jayeshh

प्रबंधन से जानकारी चाहता हूँ की इ-मेल क्यों दुसरे दिन मिल रहे है? क्या  कोई तकनिकी समस्या हो तो जल्द से निवारण करे तो अच्छा होगा.... फोरम पर में  इ-मेल देखकर आता हूँ.... तो अभी फोरम पर ज्यादा सभी सूत्रों पर जा नहीं  सकता हूँ..... कृपया जरा ध्यान दे......

----------


## Rajeev

क्या पुनः PHP की सेट्टिंग करके इन विकल्पों को हिन्दी में परिवर्तित किया जा सकता है |

----------


## guruji

तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ Loka को बता दिया गया है।

----------


## draculla

*मेरे विचार से अन्तर्वासना में अब गाली के रूप में प्रचलित शब्दों का इस्तेमाल पूर्ण रूप से बंद होना चहिये.
मैंने देखा है की अगम्यागमन विभाग में गाली के रूप में इस्तेमाल होने वाले शब्द अश्लील शब्दों के नाम पर धड़ल्ले से सदस्यों के लिए इस्तेमाल किये जाते है.
जिसके कारण सदस्यों में अक्सर विवाद होता रहता है.
अत: इस विषय पर प्रबंधन अवश्य विचार करे.
धन्यवाद*

----------


## badboy123455

*गाली देने वालो पर कार्यवाही की जानी चाहिए.........प्रिय प्रबंधन*

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय मित्रों मंच सम्बन्धित किसी भी समस्या के विषय में आप प्रबंधन से सीधी बात कर सके इसलिए इस सूत्र को पुनः आरम्भ किया जा रहा है |
फिलहाल मंच पर जो भी जिस प्रकार की भी समस्याएं आप लोगो के सामने आ रही है उनके विषय में यहा बताईये ,परन्तु सभी से निवेदन है कि आपसी रंजिश,एवं गुटबाजी से सम्बन्धित प्रविष्टियाँ यहाँ बिल्कुल न करें |

----------


## satya_anveshi

सलाम........
मुझे यह पूछना है कि
डाटाबेस एरर क्यों आती है?

----------


## pathfinder

> सलाम........
> मुझे यह पूछना है कि
> डाटाबेस एरर क्यों आती है?


प्रिय बेन टेन जी हमे मंच के पीछे के तकनीकी हिस्से की जानकारी नही थी इसलिए देशमुख जी के प्रस्ताव पर जब होस्टिंग प्लान लिया गया तो काफी छानबीन करने के बावजूद हम सही प्लान का चुनाव नही कर पाए |फिलहाल मंच शेयरिंग प्लान पर चल रहा था जिसमे हमारे द्वारा  allowed resurces से अधिक का उपयोग करने के कारण डेटाबेस एरर आ रही थी |अब dedicated सर्वर (हालाँकि यह वर्तमान प्लान की तुलना में  सात गुना महंगा है)खरीदने पर विचार किया जा रहा है ,अतिशीघ्र ही यह समस्या समाप्त होने की सम्भावना |

----------


## sultania

सर जी मंच पे नियमो मैं ऐसी वयवस्था करे जिससे सदस्य की कोई भी पोस्ट डिलीट नहीं की जा सके --एडिट बेहतरीन विकल्प है --
एक उदाहरण देखे 



> संता तुम देशद्रोही हो


इसको इस तरह एडिट किया जा सकता है 



> **** देशद्रोही हो
> नियामक -प्रिय सदस्य इस तरह के वेक्तिग्त लांछन फोरम पे वर्जित है आपको चेतावनी /बेन किया जाता है



इस तरह पोस्ट को एडिट करने ओर पोस्ट पे ही चेतावनी देने से अनय सदस्यो को भी नियम प्रेक्टिकल मैं समझ आयेगा । 
धन्यवाद

----------


## sultania

फोरम के admin सर से जानना चाहूँगा की विवादित पोस्टे क्या है ओर चीटिंग पोस्टे क्या है?
क्या सदस्य दुवारा की गयी पोस्ट को कोट कर उसे एडिट करके उसी खुद से किये  एडिट का जवाब देना विवाद है या chiting

----------


## satya_anveshi

फोरम को समस्या से निजात दिलवाने और ब्लॉग का नया विकल्प जोड़ने के लिए धन्यवाद........

----------


## mantu007

*कल की सारी पोस्ट किधर गयी ??????? मुझे तो नहीं दिखाई दे रहा है ??????*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *कल की सारी पोस्ट किधर गयी ??????? मुझे तो नहीं दिखाई दे रहा है ??????*


कृपया सर्वर समस्या वाले सूत्र पर जाएँ, वहां कुछ वार्ता है इस सन्दर्भ में

----------


## Vrinda

Is wkt forum sadasyo ki kam hoti sankhya se jooj raha hai

or guests ke jarurat se jada traffic k kaaran bandwidth ki watt lag jati hai

is sab se nipatne k liye mere pas ek behtarin vikalp hai, jis se na sirf sadasyo ki sankhya bdane me madad hogi, balki guests k din b din bdte traffic par lagam lagegi

forum par yahi niyam hota hai guest k liye ki vo padh or dekh sakta hai par likh nai sakta, agr is niyam me kuch bdlav ho to guest keval sbse recent page hi dekh pae, or baki dusre pages par click krne par use unauthorisation ka prompt mile or jise ok krte hi vo sadasyta se judne wale page par use le jae, is treh apna man chaha cntent na dekh pane ki sthiti me us guest ko majburan sadasyta leni hi hogi or humari sadasyo ki sankhya bdne lagegi

----------


## Vrinda

Or vivadit sadasyo ko sidha krne ka b ek vikalp hai,

har galti par chetavni to milti hi hai or red yelo card b milte hai par jb is sb k sath 500 post ka jurmana b ho to har vivadit sadasya vivad krne se phle sau bar sochega

or har bdti galtio par ye 500 post ka harjana bdta jae, 750, 100
jab mehnat se ki post sankhya kam hogi tb apne ap akkal aa jaegi

----------


## Vrinda

Me suchit krna chahti hu ki me jaise hi kisi post k niche diye like button ko click krti hu, auto matically dislike ho jata hai or dobara try krne par b like nai hota 

prbndhan ki sahuliat k liye bta du ki me mobile se online hu or opera mini brwser use kr ri hu aj ye ghatna mere sath do bar hui hai

----------


## gangu teli

आप www.uc.cn ये इस्तेमाल करिए वृंदा जी ............. ( बीच मे बोल बच्चन बनने के लिए सौरी )

----------


## Vrinda

> आप www.uc.cn ये इस्तेमाल करिए वृंदा जी ............. ( बीच मे बोल बच्चन बनने के लिए सौरी )


mera fon uc brwsr support nai krta thanks

----------


## Vrinda

Prabndhan priye mister innocent robin ji barish ko hindi me bitch keh re hain or kuch der phle bin bat k bematlb ch**u shbd ka pryog kia, me tokungi to bin bat me ego pe le jaenge or bhadak jaenge koi online agar hai to ake smbhal le

----------


## robin hood

प्रिय पाठ जी अंग्रेजी पोस्ट के विषय में कोई नया नियम बनया हें क्या ???क्योकि कुछ सदस्य अंग्रजी पोस्ट हिंदी विभाग में खुल के करते हें ,अगर नियम में कोई आमूलचूल परिवर्तन किया गया हें तो आप बता दीजिए ,ताकि कुछ सदस्य जो अंग्रेजी पोस्ट डिलीट होने से नही आ रहे वो भी आ सके 
अन्यथा हिंदी विभाग से अंग्रेजी पोस्ट हटाई जाए ,निवेदन हें

----------


## uttarakhandi

Dear sir,

from sunday morning forum is showing error "indicating that i am behind the proxy server and hence is not allowed ". This error disappears when i connect with airtel or vodafone but appears when i try to use BSNL broadband. Sorry i can not provide screenshot.

----------


## Munneraja

http://www.puffinbrowser.com/intro/?ref=fnpjfexbecgdb
यदि एंड्रोइड मोबाइल का प्रयोग कर रहे हैं तो इस ब्राउजर का उपयोग फास्ट इंटरनेट दे सकता है.
यह फ्लैश प्लेयर के साथ है अर्थात इसके इंस्टाल होने पर फ्लैश प्लेयर स्वतः ही इंस्टाल हो जाता है. 
इंस्टाल होने के पश्चात जब रेफरेंस मांगे तो fnpjfexbecgdb दे दें.

एंड्रोइड हेतु हिंदी लिखने के लिए प्ले स्टोर पर जाकर google hindi input इंस्टाल करें 
यह "की पैड" हिंदी एवं इंग्लिश दौनो को सपोर्ट करता है एवं प्रयोग में आसान है.

----------


## Munneraja

> Dear sir,
> 
> from sunday morning forum is showing error "indicating that i am behind the proxy server and hence is not allowed ". This error disappears when i connect with airtel or vodafone but appears when i try to use BSNL broadband. Sorry i can not provide screenshot.


आपकी शिकायत तकनीकि विभाग में भेज दी गई है. 
आशा है कि आपको समुचित समाधान शीघ्र मिल जायेगा ...

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> प्रिय पाठ जी अंग्रेजी पोस्ट के विषय में कोई नया नियम बनया हें क्या ???क्योकि कुछ सदस्य अंग्रजी पोस्ट हिंदी विभाग में खुल के करते हें ,अगर नियम में कोई आमूलचूल परिवर्तन किया गया हें तो आप बता दीजिए ,ताकि कुछ सदस्य जो अंग्रेजी पोस्ट डिलीट होने से नही आ रहे वो भी आ सके 
> अन्यथा हिंदी विभाग से अंग्रेजी पोस्ट हटाई जाए ,निवेदन हें


Plz reply this guy too..

I wud like to add one thing here. If English posts are going to be deleted ,then the forum will end up only with less members. If somebody is following rules, being nice, then I think ita ok

----------


## Munneraja

> Plz reply this guy too..
> 
> I wud like to add one thing here. If English posts are going to be deleted ,then the forum will end up only with less members. If somebody is following rules, being nice, then I think ita ok


आप जैसी कर्मठ सदस्या के लिए तो मैं यही कहूँगा कि यदि आप हिंदी में लिखने में सक्षम हैं तो आपको हिंदी में ही प्रविष्टियाँ करनी चाहिए.
यह हमेशा ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि जो कर्मठ हैं :: -
आप का व्यवहार ओरों के लिए भी प्रेरणा बनता है .......

----------


## SUPERMAN JI

रहिमन कूलर राखियेबिन कूलर सब सूनकूलर बिना ना किसी कोगर्मी से मिले सुकून ।।ए.सी. जो देखन मैँ गयाए.सी. ना मिलया कोयजब घर लौटा आपणेघर घर ए.सी. होय ।।बिजली का बिल देखकरदिया कबीरा रोयकूलर ए.सी. के फेर मेँखाता बचा ना कोय ।।बाट ना देखिए ए.सी. कीचला लीजिए फैनचार दिनोँ की बात हैफिर आगे सब चैन ।।पँखा झेलत रात गयीआयी ना लेकिन लाईटमच्छर गाते रहे कान मेँतक तना तंदूरी नाईट ।।

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> आप जैसी कर्मठ सदस्या के लिए तो मैं यही कहूँगा कि यदि आप हिंदी में लिखने में सक्षम हैं तो आपको हिंदी में ही प्रविष्टियाँ करनी चाहिए.
> यह हमेशा ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि जो कर्मठ हैं :: -
> आप का व्यवहार ओरों के लिए भी प्रेरणा बनता है .......


I agree with u sir, but ....
So unfair if u dont reply to this guy (just to ket u know)

----------


## Munneraja

> I agree with u sir, but ....
> So unfair if u dont reply to this guy (just to ket u know)


:701:
रज्जी जी, 
मैंने आपके साथ साथ इस प्रकार की सभी प्रविष्टियों को जवाब दिया है 
वे भी समझदार हैं 
अब तक समझ भी गए होंगे

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> :701:
> रज्जी जी, 
> मैंने आपके साथ साथ इस प्रकार की सभी प्रविष्टियों को जवाब दिया है 
> वे भी समझदार हैं 
> अब तक समझ भी गए होंगे


Chalo enlighten karne k liye...
Hahaha
Fir unko quote karke kyun nahi likha hahaha

Sirjee common sense is  most uncommon now a days....

----------


## pathfinder

> प्रिय पाठ जी अंग्रेजी पोस्ट के विषय में कोई नया नियम बनया हें क्या ???क्योकि कुछ सदस्य अंग्रजी पोस्ट हिंदी विभाग में खुल के करते हें ,अगर नियम में कोई आमूलचूल परिवर्तन किया गया हें तो आप बता दीजिए ,ताकि कुछ सदस्य जो अंग्रेजी पोस्ट डिलीट होने से नही आ रहे वो भी आ सके 
> अन्यथा हिंदी विभाग से अंग्रेजी पोस्ट हटाई जाए ,निवेदन हें


प्रिय रोबिन जी फिलहाल तो किसी भी सदस्य की रोमन पोस्ट नही हटाई जा रही हैं ,जब हटाई जाएँगी तो सबकी हटाई जाएँगी |
मेरे विचार से बातचीत वाले सूत्रों में रोमन पोस्ट की अनुमति दी जानी चाहिए ,आप लोगो की क्या राय है ?

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> प्रिय रोबिन जी फिलहाल तो किसी भी सदस्य की रोमन पोस्ट नही हटाई जा रही हैं ,जब हटाई जाएँगी तो सबकी हटाई जाएँगी |
> मेरे विचार से बातचीत वाले सूत्रों में रोमन पोस्ट की अनुमति दी जानी चाहिए ,आप लोगो की क्या राय है ?


Agree....
whatever, is in favor of forum, is acceptable..

----------


## pathfinder

> Dear sir,
> 
> from sunday morning forum is showing error "indicating that i am behind the proxy server and hence is not allowed ". This error disappears when i connect with airtel or vodafone but appears when i try to use BSNL broadband. Sorry i can not provide screenshot.


कृपया अब चेक कीजिये |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> प्रिय रोबिन जी फिलहाल तो किसी भी सदस्य की रोमन पोस्ट नही हटाई जा रही हैं ,जब हटाई जाएँगी तो सबकी हटाई जाएँगी |
> मेरे विचार से बातचीत वाले सूत्रों में रोमन पोस्ट की अनुमति दी जानी चाहिए ,आप लोगो की क्या राय है ?


केवल वार्ता सूत्रों में ही क्यों?
बाकी में क्यों नहीं?

----------


## Munneraja

> केवल वार्ता सूत्रों में ही क्यों?
> बाकी में क्यों नहीं?


जितना सरल हिंदी में समझना है उतना रोमन में नहीं 
जहां तक संभव हो, हिंदी में लिखें

----------


## uttarakhandi

> कृपया अब चेक कीजिये |


Thank you sir, 

problem disappeared.......... Hope will remain disappeared. Sorry for english in this section.

----------


## Munneraja

> Thank you sir, 
> 
> problem disappeared.......... Hope will remain disappeared. Sorry for english in this section.


आपका स्वागत है 
यदि कभी कोई समस्या हो तो आप प्रबंधन सदस्यों से सीधे संपर्क भी कर सकते हैं

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जितना सरल हिंदी में समझना है उतना रोमन में नहीं 
> जहां तक संभव हो, हिंदी में लिखें


वो तो है ही बड़े भैया........ और सभी सदस्य हिंदी में ही लिखते हैं........  बस बात यह है कि अभी फोरम फिर से नए जैसा है, इसे सदस्यों की जरूरत है........ इसलिए मैं क्या कहता हूँ........ जिस प्रकार नया सूत्र बनाने के लिए आवश्यक पोस्ट की संख्या कम की गई है वैसे ही हिंदी वाले नियम में भी थोड़ा सुधार हो और फिलहाल के लिए, जब तक अगला फैसला नहीं लिया जाता है, सभी सूत्रों में रोमन को भी मान्यता मिल जानी चाहिए........

----------


## Munneraja

अभी फिलहाल सख्ती कम की गई है 
लेकिन यदि इसे खत्म कर दी जायेगी तो यहाँ रोमन बहुलता देखने को मिलेगी 
अनुज, 
जैसा कि हम लोगों ने ए वी एफ के शुरू में हिंदी शुरू करवाने में बहुत मेहनत की 
उसी का आज नतीजा है कि हम यहाँ हिंदी की प्रविष्टियाँ देख पा रहे हैं 
यदि कोई मजबूरी ना हो तो हिंदी में लिखना चाहिए अन्यथा समस्या को यहाँ पर शेयर करें तो सही निदान मिल सकने के चांस हैं

----------


## satya_anveshi

हा हा हा........ मजा आ गया........ आज तो मेरे भी चैट बक्सा चालू हो गया........

----------


## sultania

> प्रिय रोबिन जी फिलहाल तो किसी भी सदस्य की रोमन पोस्ट नही हटाई जा रही हैं ,जब हटाई जाएँगी तो सबकी हटाई जाएँगी |
> मेरे विचार से बातचीत वाले सूत्रों में रोमन पोस्ट की अनुमति दी जानी चाहिए ,आप लोगो की क्या राय है ?


जी हाँ चेटिंग के सूत्रो मैं हिंगलिश/अँग्रेजी पोस्टो की अनुमति दी जानी चाहिये ।

----------


## robin hood

> प्रिय रोबिन जी फिलहाल तो किसी भी सदस्य की रोमन पोस्ट नही हटाई जा रही हैं ,जब हटाई जाएँगी तो सबकी हटाई जाएँगी |
> मेरे विचार से बातचीत वाले सूत्रों में रोमन पोस्ट की अनुमति दी जानी चाहिए ,आप लोगो की क्या राय है ?


उतम विचार हें ,कुछ सूत्रों का नाम बता दीजिए ताकि हिंदी मंच पर अंग्रजी पोस्ट कम हो , बातचीत वाले में चलता हें ,पर काम के सूत्रों में अंग्रेजी पोस्ट से दिक्कत होती हें ,वहा अनुमति नही दे ,अपना तो यही ख्याल हें

----------


## robin hood

अन्य सब सदस्य बेवकूफ हें जो हिंदी लिखते हें

----------


## robin hood

> वो तो है ही बड़े भैया........ और सभी सदस्य हिंदी में ही लिखते हैं........  बस बात यह है कि अभी फोरम फिर से नए जैसा है, इसे सदस्यों की जरूरत है........ इसलिए मैं क्या कहता हूँ........ जिस प्रकार नया सूत्र बनाने के लिए आवश्यक पोस्ट की संख्या कम की गई है वैसे ही हिंदी वाले नियम में भी थोड़ा सुधार हो और फिलहाल के लिए, जब तक अगला फैसला नहीं लिया जाता है, सभी सूत्रों में रोमन को भी मान्यता मिल जानी चाहिए........


थाकी ऐसी तेसी ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## robin hood

वार्तालाप वाले सूत्र में अंग्रेजी समझ आती हें ,सब जगह करने का क्या मतल्ब ,

----------


## sultania

हिन्दी के आलावा सिर्फ हिंगलिश /अँग्रेजी पोस्टो को मान्यता देना ओर उसके लिये अलग सेकसन बनाना सिर्फ बुद्धिजीवी वर्ग की मांग के आगे झुकना दिख रहा है ,,अगर ऐसा नहीं होता तो अँग्रेजी सेकसन का नाम OTHER ALL language होता कृपया नेता की तरह वर्ग विशेष को संतुष्ट ना कर सभी भाषा के लिये विशेष विभाग मैं सुविधा दें ।

----------


## sultania

हिन्दी इस फोरम की पहली ओर आखिरी पहचान है ,,हिन्दी प्रेमी अपने लिये अलग मंच खोजते है ,,खिचड़ी परोश नहीं ,,,गुरुजी जब तक थे तब तक हिन्दी का बोलबाला था ,परंतु उनके कम स्क्रीय होने.पे ..........................
कुछ सदस्यो की विशेष मांग पे फोरम का सबसे मजबूत पहलू हिन्दी पे अंकुश लगाया जा रहा है ?
कृपया पूरे फोरम को हिन्दी रहने दे । 
ये  हिन्दी प्रेमियो का मंच है ,,सबसे अलग । 
नेकेड आई से देखा जा सकता है की फोरम पे हिंगलिश का चलन एक सीटेट्स सिंबल की तरह हो गया है ,इसके चलन से ये फोरम कोई  उन्नति नहीं कर रहा । 
हिन्दी प्रेमी अवश्य ही वापस आयेंगे ,कृपया केवल हिन्दी ही जारी रहने दी जाय

----------


## ashwanimale

अपील : हिंदी का प्रभुत्व बनाये रखा जाए

----------


## ashwanimale

II अपील : रोमन उस बच्चे के समान है जिसकी खराब तबियत ठीक होने तक प्यार और इंतजार करना है

----------


## Munneraja

शुरू में रोमन से हिंदी पर सदस्यों को लाने में बहुत मेहनत करनी पड़ी 
लेकिन उस वक्त एक और बात थी जिसे प्रमुख रूप से समझाया गया 
और वो थी "बंधुत्व भावना" 
जिसके चलते बहुत से सदस्य एक दूसरे से भावनात्मक रूप से जुड़े 
आपस में बातचीत होने लगी जिस से मन का मैल धुलने लगा 
अब फिर से समय आ गया है कि हम उसी पथ पर फिर से अगसर हों 
एक दूसरे के सहयोग से फिर हम हिंदी को फोरम पर प्रमुख रूप से स्थापित कर देंगे

----------


## robin hood

ये रोजाना पोस्ट डिलीट के पन्द्रह मेसेज मिलते हें ,क्या ये पोस्ट हटाई जा रही हें ,या पहले हती हुई दिखाई देती हें ,

----------


## Munneraja

> ये रोजाना पोस्ट डिलीट के पन्द्रह मेसेज मिलते हें ,क्या ये पोस्ट हटाई जा रही हें ,या पहले हती हुई दिखाई देती हें ,


कुछ मिटा दी जाती हैं और कुछ हटा कर कहीं और भेज दी जाती हैं.
लेकिन आपको कई मेसेज रोज आपकी प्रविष्टियों के हटाये/मिटाए जाने के मिलते हैं 
तो आप ऐसी प्रविष्टि करते क्यों हो मेरे भाई

----------


## robin hood

> कुछ मिटा दी जाती हैं और कुछ हटा कर कहीं और भेज दी जाती हैं.
> लेकिन आपको कई मेसेज रोज आपकी प्रविष्टियों के हटाये/मिटाए जाने के मिलते हैं 
> तो आप ऐसी प्रविष्टि करते क्यों हो मेरे भाई


बड़े भेया सिम्पल सिम्पल प्रविष्टि थी ,कोई आरोही करके हटा रहे हें ,देखिये ,आज वो विभत्स हती जो ठीक हें लेकिन ये क्यों हट गयी 
मतबल व्हाट.....................
रशियन बोल दिए अमेरिकन लेंगवेज में...
आला रे आला...
ऐसा क्या..........

अब इनमे क्या गलत हें??????

----------


## Munneraja

सूत्र के विषय से हटकर होगा तो उसे कहीं और भेज दिया जाता है भई

----------


## sultania

क्या केसे करे विभाग मैं कल एक बेहद साधारण सूत्र का निर्माण किया था । 
आसानी से मोडरेसन से पटल पे आने वाला सूत्र है । 
पर बिना कुछ बोले कोई कार्य नहीं होता ,,अभी तक सूत्र पटल पे नहीं आया है ?
शादी वाली घोड़ी एक बार टमटम मैं गलती से लगा दी जाती है तो जब तक उसके आगे डांस ना करो घोड़ी आगे जाती ही नहीं ।

----------


## Munneraja

> क्या केसे करे विभाग मैं कल एक बेहद साधारण सूत्र का निर्माण किया था । 
> आसानी से मोडरेसन से पटल पे आने वाला सूत्र है । 
> पर बिना कुछ बोले कोई कार्य नहीं होता ,,अभी तक सूत्र पटल पे नहीं आया है ?
> शादी वाली घोड़ी एक बार टमटम मैं गलती से लगा दी जाती है तो जब तक उसके आगे डांस ना करो घोड़ी आगे जाती ही नहीं ।


यहाँ ऐसी प्रविष्टि करने के स्थान पर यही बात आप उपयुक्त शब्दों में किसी भी प्रबंधन सदस्य से कह देते तो आप की शान में कोई गुस्ताखी नहीं हो जाती.
लेकिन 
आप सही कहते हैं - टमटम की घोड़ी को चलते में ठुमके लगाने की आदत जो हो जाती है

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> यहाँ ऐसी प्रविष्टि करने के स्थान पर यही बात आप उपयुक्त शब्दों में किसी भी प्रबंधन सदस्य से कह देते तो आप की शान में कोई गुस्ताखी नहीं हो जाती.
> लेकिन 
> आप सही कहते हैं - टमटम की घोड़ी को चलते में ठुमके लगाने की आदत जो हो जाती है


Hahaha sorry but control nahi hua. Ghodon par lagaam lagao ab . Manmohan ding nahi ho aap.

----------


## uttarakhandi

> क्या केसे करे विभाग मैं कल एक बेहद साधारण सूत्र का निर्माण किया था । 
> आसानी से मोडरेसन से पटल पे आने वाला सूत्र है । 
> पर बिना कुछ बोले कोई कार्य नहीं होता ,,अभी तक सूत्र पटल पे नहीं आया है ?
> शादी वाली घोड़ी एक बार टमटम मैं गलती से लगा दी जाती है तो जब तक उसके आगे डांस ना करो घोड़ी आगे जाती ही नहीं ।





> यहाँ ऐसी प्रविष्टि करने के स्थान पर यही बात आप उपयुक्त शब्दों में किसी भी प्रबंधन सदस्य से कह देते तो आप की शान में कोई गुस्ताखी नहीं हो जाती.
> लेकिन 
> आप सही कहते हैं - टमटम की घोड़ी को चलते में ठुमके लगाने की आदत जो हो जाती है



Kya baat hai.....

----------


## robin hood

> क्या केसे करे विभाग मैं कल एक बेहद साधारण सूत्र का निर्माण किया था । 
> आसानी से मोडरेसन से पटल पे आने वाला सूत्र है । 
> पर बिना कुछ बोले कोई कार्य नहीं होता ,,अभी तक सूत्र पटल पे नहीं आया है ?
> शादी वाली घोड़ी एक बार टमटम मैं गलती से लगा दी जाती है तो जब तक उसके आगे डांस ना करो घोड़ी आगे जाती ही नहीं ।


हा हा हा ........................मजेदार मुहावरा

----------


## satya_anveshi

Thank you for posting! You will now be taken to your post. If you opted to post a poll, you will now be allowed to do so.
आज दोपहर के बाद ऐसा क्यों लिखा आ रहा है?
इसके बाद हम रीडायरेक्ट हो जाता हूँ........

----------


## avf is back

> Thank you for posting! You will now be taken to your post. If you opted to post a poll, you will now be allowed to do so.
> आज दोपहर के बाद ऐसा क्यों लिखा आ रहा है?
> इसके बाद हम रीडायरेक्ट हो जाता हूँ........


*ये सभी के साथ हो रहा है....ये तकनिकी समस्या है या फिर जानबूझकर इसे शुरू किया गया है...ऐसा सिस्टम तो है वी बुलीटेन में.........*

----------


## sultania

> यहाँ ऐसी प्रविष्टि करने के स्थान पर यही बात आप उपयुक्त शब्दों में किसी भी प्रबंधन सदस्य से कह देते तो आप की शान में कोई गुस्ताखी नहीं हो जाती.
> लेकिन 
> आप सही कहते हैं - टमटम की घोड़ी को चलते में ठुमके लगाने की आदत जो हो जाती है



भाई जी आप भूल गये की ये सूत्र बिना जिझक के आप जेसे बड़े प्रबंधन सदस्य तक बात पहुचाने का सूत्र है ,आप तो झुँझला गये ओर बात को काट के उसी बात से छोटो को दबाने की कोशिश कर रहे है ,,हर चीज मैं प्रबंधन पे दुहाई लगाना तो वही बात हो गयी  टमटम की घोड़ी को चलते में ठुमके लगाने की आदत जो हो जाती है
इतना झुंझलाने की बजाय अपने जूनियर को समझाते की बाबू ये सब सूत्रो को रोको नहीं तुरंत पटल पे लाओ,क्योंकि तकनीकी सूत्र मैं कंटेन्ट करेंट सेविंग रहता है,लटकाने पे सूत्रधार कितना इंतजार करेगा ।

----------


## Vrinda

Aj like btn dba ri hu lik nai ho ra teen bar dbaya , nai hua

----------


## gangu teli

> Thank you for posting! You will now be taken to your post. If you opted to post a poll, you will now be allowed to do so.आज दोपहर के बाद ऐसा क्यों लिखा आ रहा है?इसके बाद हम रीडायरेक्ट हो जाता हूँ........


अभी मैने तीन पोस्ट की है , तीनो बार ये समस्या रिपीट हुई है !!

----------


## Munneraja

> भाई जी आप भूल गये की ये सूत्र बिना जिझक के आप जेसे बड़े प्रबंधन सदस्य तक बात पहुचाने का सूत्र है ,आप तो झुँझला गये ओर बात को काट के उसी बात से छोटो को दबाने की कोशिश कर रहे है ,[/COLOR],हर चीज मैं प्रबंधन पे दुहाई लगाना तो वही बात हो गयी  टमटम की घोड़ी को चलते में ठुमके लगाने की आदत जो हो जाती है
> इतना झुंझलाने की बजाय अपने जूनियर को समझाते की बाबू ये सब सूत्रो को रोको नहीं तुरंत पटल पे लाओ,क्योंकि तकनीकी सूत्र मैं कंटेन्ट करेंट सेविंग रहता है,लटकाने पे सूत्रधार कितना इंतजार करेगा ।


बिना झिझक के बात कहने का यह आशय कदापि नहीं होना चाहिए कि आप प्रबंधन के लिए गलत शब्दों का इस्तेमाल करें 
मैंने आपकी बात का जवाब आप ही के शब्दों में दिया है.
यदि अब भी आप अपने शब्दों को सही ठहराते हुए अपने शब्दों के लिए खेद व्यक्त नहीं करते हैं तो आप सीधे तौर पर प्रबंधन के लिए गलत शब्दों के प्रयोग के दोषी होंगे.
आप सिद्ध कीजिये कि कब प्रबंधन ने किसी सदस्य की सीधे एवं उपयुक्त शब्दों में कही बात को दबाया है ????
आप भी प्रबंधन सदस्य होने के नाते मुझसे जूनियर हैं 
एवं आपसे आशा की जाती है कि आप भी संयत शब्दों के प्रयोग से फोरम पर प्रविष्टि करेंगे 
इसके स्थान पर आप खुद कहते हैं कि आप को कटु शब्दों का प्रयोग एवं दूसरों की टांग खीचना अच्छा लगता है 
तब आप खुद पर इसी बात को क्यों नहीं झेल पाते हैं ???

शादी वाली घोड़ी एक बार टमटम मैं गलती से लगा दी जाती है तो जब तक उसके आगे डांस ना करो घोड़ी आगे जाती ही नहीं ।
आपने ये शब्द किसके लिए और क्यों प्रयोग किये ?
इन शब्दों के प्रयोग का क्या औचित्य है ??
क्या आप ने इस से पहले इस बात की शिकायत की थी ?
क्या आपकी शिकायत को नहीं सुना गया था ??
मुझे संयत रहने की सीख देने के स्थान पर पहले खुद के शब्दों पर गौर कीजिये जनाब

----------


## sultania

> बिना झिझक के बात कहने का यह आशय कदापि नहीं होना चाहिए कि आप प्रबंधन के लिए गलत शब्दों का इस्तेमाल करें 
> मैंने आपकी बात का जवाब आप ही के शब्दों में दिया है.
> यदि अब भी आप अपने शब्दों को सही ठहराते हुए अपने शब्दों के लिए खेद व्यक्त नहीं करते हैं तो आप सीधे तौर पर प्रबंधन के लिए गलत शब्दों के प्रयोग के दोषी होंगे.
> आप सिद्ध कीजिये कि कब प्रबंधन ने किसी सदस्य की सीधे एवं उपयुक्त शब्दों में कही बात को दबाया है ????


ऐसा मैंने कब बोला की प्रबंधन सदस्य के सीधे अवम उपयुक्त शब्दो को दबा रहा है कृपया बताये ।
इस सूत्र मैं पोस्ट/विचार प्रस्तुत करने पर नियमानुसार कोई कारवाही नहीं की जा सकती । 
हर वक़्त कारवाही का ध्यान रखते समय फोरम के नियम ओर मोलिक अधिकारो को भी ध्यान मैं रखे आप । (वेसे आप कुछ भी बोल के कारवाही करने मैं विख्यात है )

----------


## Munneraja

> Thank you for posting! You will now be taken to your post. If you opted to post a poll, you will now be allowed to do so.
> आज दोपहर के बाद ऐसा क्यों लिखा आ रहा है?
> इसके बाद हम रीडायरेक्ट हो जाता हूँ........





> अभी मैने तीन पोस्ट की है , तीनो बार ये समस्या रिपीट हुई है !!


यह समस्या नहीं है 
यह आपके द्वारा की गई प्रविष्टि की सूचना है 
क्या आपके प्रविष्टि करने के बाद आपकी प्रविष्टि नहीं हुई अथवा अन्य कोई समस्या आई है 
यदि ऐसा है तो सूचित करें 




> Aj like btn dba ri hu lik nai ho ra teen bar dbaya , nai hua


आपकी समस्या को उचित विभाग में निवारण के लिए भेज दिया गया है

----------


## sultania

बड़े भईया आप पोस्ट को एडिट कर रहे है इससे मेरे उत्तर का आशय परिवर्तित हो  रहा है ,कृपया गुस्से मैं ना आके नियमो को देखे आप । 
सदस्य चूंकि पोस्ट एडिट नहीं कर सकते ओर आपकी पोस्ट को कोट कर दिया है फिर भी आप अपनी पोस्ट को एडिट कर दिये ???

----------


## Munneraja

> ऐसा मैंने कब बोला की प्रबंधन सदस्य के सीधे अवम उपयुक्त शब्दो को दबा रहा है कृपया बताये ।
> इस सूत्र मैं पोस्ट/विचार प्रस्तुत करने पर नियमानुसार कोई कारवाही नहीं की जा सकती । 
> हर वक़्त कारवाही का ध्यान रखते समय फोरम के नियम ओर मोलिक अधिकारो को भी ध्यान मैं रखे आप । (वेसे आप कुछ भी बोल के कारवाही करने मैं विख्यात है )





> भाई जी आप भूल गये की ये सूत्र बिना जिझक के आप जेसे बड़े प्रबंधन सदस्य तक बात पहुचाने का सूत्र है ,आप तो झुँझला गये ओर बात को काट के उसी बात से छोटो को दबाने की कोशिश कर रहे है


यह रहा आपके प्रश्न का जवाब 
किसी सदस्य द्वारा व्यक्त किया गया विचार उस सदस्य के अनुसार ठीक हो सकता है लेकिन किसी विचार को लागू करने से पहले उसका औचित्य सभी के जांचना जरुरी होता है. 
एवं किसी भी गलत प्रविष्टि पर पूरे फोरम में कहीं भी कार्यवाही की जा सकती है, यह सूत्र विवाद एवं गलत शब्दों के प्रयोग की इजाजत कहीं नहीं देता है.
एवं यह हमेशा ध्यान रखने की बात है कि समझाने पर भी सदस्य नहीं माने तो उचित कार्यवाही करना ही होती है 
ताकि फोरम पर व्यर्थ में विवाद एवं अनुशासनहीनता नहीं हो

----------


## Munneraja

> बड़े भईया आप पोस्ट को एडिट कर रहे है इससे मेरे उत्तर का आशय परिवर्तित हो  रहा है ,कृपया गुस्से मैं ना आके नियमो को देखे आप । 
> सदस्य चूंकि पोस्ट एडिट नहीं कर सकते ओर आपकी पोस्ट को कोट कर दिया है फिर भी आप अपनी पोस्ट को एडिट कर दिये ???


मैंने अपनी प्रविष्टि को उसी समय एडिट किया है 
ना कि बाद में 
एवं नियम को आप भी भली भाँती पढ़ लें कि पूरे फोरम पर नियम के अनुसार संयत शब्दों के इस्तेमाल से व्यवहार करना है.
नियम के अनुसार प्रबंधन सदस्यों के लिए गलत/अपशब्दों का इस्तेमाल नियम विरुद्ध माना जायेगा.

----------


## Munneraja

अंतिम रूप से 
आपको चेतावनी दी जाती है कि आप भविष्य में व्यर्थ शब्दों के इस्तेमाल किये बिना सीधे शब्दों में अपनी शिकायत करेंगे या प्रबंधन से बात करेंगे.
इस बारे में और कोई चर्चा करके समय व्यर्थ करने की जरूरत महसूस नहीं होती है.

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

Sultnia ji aap itne senior member hn, ye sab karna aapko shobha nahi deta. Aap to ham jaise sadasyon k liye example ho. One of the most hard working member here. Ye sab karke kyun apni ki gayi mehnat ka apmaan karke mazaak ka patra ban rahe ho. Is forum k prabandhan ne jitni karwahi aapki shikayaton par ki h itni to aur kisi sadasy k kehne se nahi ki hogi. 
Kripya duaron ko wahi samman dijiye jaisa aap shuru mwin diya karte the jab aapne join kiya tha. Aisi aapse junior hone k naate request h. 
Aage to aapki apni marzi h. 
Thanks
;)

----------


## satya_anveshi

> यह समस्या नहीं है 
> यह आपके द्वारा की गई प्रविष्टि की सूचना है 
> क्या आपके प्रविष्टि करने के बाद आपकी प्रविष्टि नहीं हुई अथवा अन्य कोई समस्या आई है 
> यदि ऐसा है तो सूचित करें 
> 
> 
> आपकी समस्या को उचित विभाग में निवारण के लिए भेज दिया गया है


तो बड़े भैया यह सूचना की सुविधा हटाई जाए न........ जैसा पहले था वैसे हो जाए........ एक एक पोस्ट की सूचना मिलना मोबाइल पर काफी एन्नोइंग  है........ अपने आप रीडायरेक्ट भी नहीं होता........ तो बैठे बैठे क्लिक करते रहो बस........ :mad:

----------


## Munneraja

> तो बड़े भैया यह सूचना की सुविधा हटाई जाए न........ जैसा पहले था वैसे हो जाए........ एक एक पोस्ट की सूचना मिलना मोबाइल पर काफी एन्नोइंग  है........ अपने आप रीडायरेक्ट भी नहीं होता........ तो बैठे बैठे क्लिक करते रहो बस........ :mad:


सूचना उचित विभाग में भेज दी गई है

----------


## pathfinder

> तो बड़े भैया यह सूचना की सुविधा हटाई जाए न........ जैसा पहले था वैसे हो जाए........ एक एक पोस्ट की सूचना मिलना मोबाइल पर काफी एन्नोइंग  है........ अपने आप रीडायरेक्ट भी नहीं होता........ तो बैठे बैठे क्लिक करते रहो बस........ :mad:


प्रिय बेन टेन जी सदस्य काफी दिन से इस सुविधा की मांग कर रहे थे ,मैंने काफी खोज बीन करके इस प्रोडक्ट को तलाश किया है |मैं देखता हूँ यदि इसे किसी एक सदस्य के लिए बंद किये जाने का विकल्प उपलब्ध हो तो |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> प्रिय बेन टेन जी सदस्य काफी दिन से इस सुविधा की मांग कर रहे थे ,मैंने काफी खोज बीन करके इस प्रोडक्ट को तलाश किया है |मैं देखता हूँ यदि इसे किसी एक सदस्य के लिए बंद किये जाने का विकल्प उपलब्ध हो तो |


जी........ मिल जाए कोई तरीका तो ठीक है, नहीं तो ऐसे ही काम चला लेंगे........ :):
आदत हो जाएगी........

----------


## pathfinder

> जी........ मिल जाए कोई तरीका तो ठीक है, नहीं तो *ऐसे ही काम चला लेंगे........ :):
> आदत हो जाएगी......*..


प्रिय बेन टेन जी,मैं अपनी पूर सामर्थ्य इस प्रयास में लगा दूँगा  कि  सदस्यों को क्म्प्रोमायिज़ न करना पड़े .फ़िलहाल पोस्ट मिटाने पर भेजे जाने वाले संदेश को डिसेबल कर दिया गया है ,परन्तु अभी सूत्र मिटाने पर भेजे जाने संदेश को  चालु  रखा गया है |
वैसे मुझे उम्मीद है की सदस्य शीघ्र ही पुनः इसकी मांग करेंगे |

----------


## satya_anveshi

पोस्ट डिलीट के संदेश भेजने से क्या सर्वर पर लोड बढ़ता है?

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> प्रिय बेन टेन जी,मैं अपनी पूर सामर्थ्य इस प्रयास में लगा दूँगा  कि  सदस्यों को क्म्प्रोमायिज़ न करना पड़े .फ़िलहाल पोस्ट मिटाने पर भेजे जाने वाले संदेश को डिसेबल कर दिया गया है ,परन्तु अभी सूत्र मिटाने पर भेजे जाने संदेश को  चालु  रखा गया है |
> वैसे मुझे उम्मीद है की सदस्य शीघ्र ही पुनः इसकी मांग करेंगे |


Yes, I want it back plz. It was one of the best thing that u started here

----------


## ashwanimale

> तो बड़े भैया यह सूचना की सुविधा हटाई जाए न........ जैसा पहले था वैसे हो जाए........ एक एक पोस्ट की सूचना मिलना मोबाइल पर काफी एन्नोइंग  है........ अपने आप रीडायरेक्ट भी नहीं होता........ तो बैठे बैठे क्लिक करते रहो बस........ :mad:


*प्रिय बेनतेन* जी क्या आप जो चाह रहे थे वेसा ही हुआ है क्या, मुझे ऐसा लग रहा है की आप यह रिदायरेक्टिंग की सुविधा समाप्त करने की बात कर रहे थे, या फिर मैं ही कहीं आपकी बात समझने में गलती कर रहा हूँ, क्रप्या *स्पष्ट कीजिये*|



> प्रिय बेन टेन जी,मैं अपनी पूर सामर्थ्य इस प्रयास में लगा दूँगा  कि  सदस्यों को क्म्प्रोमायिज़ न करना पड़े .फ़िलहाल पोस्ट मिटाने पर भेजे जाने वाले संदेश को डिसेबल कर दिया गया है ,परन्तु अभी सूत्र मिटाने पर भेजे जाने संदेश को  चालु  रखा गया है |
> वैसे मुझे उम्मीद है की सदस्य शीघ्र ही पुनः इसकी मांग करेंगे |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> पोस्ट डिलीट के संदेश भेजने से क्या सर्वर पर लोड बढ़ता है?


या फिर क्या किसी सदस्य को इससे कोई पोबलम है?

यदि इन दोनों में से कोई बात नहीं है तो फिर इस सुविधा को चालू कर देना चाहिए........ क्योंकि डिलीट किए गए सूत्र की सूचना देने वाला सिस्टम तो शायद ही काम का हो क्योंकि बहुत कम सदस्य सूत्र बनाते हैं और उससे भी कम अवसर होते हैं जब किसी सूत्र को डिलीट किया जाए........ इसकी तुलना में डिलीट पोस्ट बताने वाला सिस्टम अच्छा और काम का है, ऐसी स्थिति में, तब जब औसतन रोज एक पोस्ट डिलीट हो ही जाती है........
और साथ ही यह भी बताएँ कि my reports क्यों बंद किया गया?

----------


## satya_anveshi

माले चचा........ हम यह कह रहे थे कि हर पोस्ट के बाद यह जो सूचना आती है वो नहीं आनी चाहिए........ यह सूचना आती है कि 'आपकी पोस्ट हो गई है और अब आपको आपकी पोस्ट पर रीडायरेक्ट किया जाएगा'
पर हमारे मोबाइल में तो अपने आप रीडायरेक्ट होता नहीं है तो हमें करना पड़ता है........ और दूसरी बात यह कि पहले पोस्ट करने पर जो पेज खुलता था उसमें आपकी पोस्ट दिखाई देती थी पर अब पहले सूचना आती है फिर उस पर क्लिक करो तो वो पोस्ट वाला पेज आता है........ मतलब कि पोस्ट वाले पेज तक पहुँचने के लिए एक अतिरिक्त पेज लोड होता है........ इससे थोड़ा समय खराब होता है, हम पहले से ही मोबाइल होने के कारण स्लो हैं, इसके बाद और स्लो हो गए हैं........ बस इतनी सी बात है और कोई पोबलम नहीं है........ :):

इसके अलावा यह पोस्ट वाली सूचना ने बाकी की जगह भी अपनी टांग अड़ानी शुरू कर दी है........ जैसे कि यदि आप कुछ सर्च करो तो भी पहले ये लिखा आता है........


```
Your search is in progress and you will be taken to the results in a moment. Thank you for your patience.
यहाँ क्लिक करें यदि आपका ब्राउज़र अपने आप अनुप्रेषित नहीं करता है.
```

यह इतनी समस्या पैदा नहीं करता है क्योंकि हम जैसे लोग इसका उपयोग ही कभी कभी करते हैं........ इसलिए इट्स नॉट अ बिग डील........ मैंने तो बस जानकारी में लाने के लिए लिख दिया........ :):

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले चचा........ हम यह कह रहे थे कि हर पोस्ट के बाद यह जो सूचना आती है वो नहीं आनी चाहिए........ यह सूचना आती है कि 'आपकी पोस्ट हो गई है और अब आपको आपकी पोस्ट पर रीडायरेक्ट किया जाएगा'
> पर हमारे मोबाइल में तो अपने आप रीडायरेक्ट होता नहीं है तो हमें करना पड़ता है........ और दूसरी बात यह कि पहले पोस्ट करने पर जो पेज खुलता था उसमें आपकी पोस्ट दिखाई देती थी पर अब पहले सूचना आती है फिर उस पर क्लिक करो तो वो पोस्ट वाला पेज आता है........ मतलब कि पोस्ट वाले पेज तक पहुँचने के लिए एक अतिरिक्त पेज लोड होता है........ इससे थोड़ा समय खराब होता है, हम पहले से ही मोबाइल होने के कारण स्लो हैं, इसके बाद और स्लो हो गए हैं........ बस इतनी सी बात है और कोई पोबलम नहीं है........ :):
> 
> इसके अलावा यह पोस्ट वाली सूचना ने बाकी की जगह भी अपनी टांग अड़ानी शुरू कर दी है........ जैसे कि यदि आप कुछ सर्च करो तो भी पहले ये लिखा आता है........
> 
> 
> ```
> Your search is in progress and you will be taken to the results in a moment. Thank you for your patience.
> यहाँ क्लिक करें यदि आपका ब्राउज़र अपने आप अनुप्रेषित नहीं करता है.
> ...


हाँ, वही तो? मैंने आपकी निम्न पोस्ट पढ़ी थी, तभी तो मैंने सोचा की आपकी रिक्वेस्ट तो कुछ और कह रही थी, और हुआ कुछ और ही जा रहा है, और यह उपर वाला संदेश भी उसी कटेगरी का है 



> Thank you for posting! You will now be taken to your post. If you opted to post a poll, you will now be allowed to do so.
> आज दोपहर के बाद ऐसा क्यों लिखा आ रहा है?
> इसके बाद हम रीडायरेक्ट हो जाता हूँ........

----------


## satya_anveshi

शायद आप आप भी नहीं समझे हैं........ या फिर मैं नहीं समझा हूँ कि आप क्या कहना चाह रहे हैं........

----------


## pathfinder

> या फिर क्या किसी सदस्य को इससे कोई पोबलम है?
> 
> यदि इन दोनों में से कोई बात नहीं है तो फिर इस सुविधा को चालू कर देना चाहिए........ क्योंकि डिलीट किए गए सूत्र की सूचना देने वाला सिस्टम तो शायद ही काम का हो क्योंकि बहुत कम सदस्य सूत्र बनाते हैं और उससे भी कम अवसर होते हैं जब किसी सूत्र को डिलीट किया जाए........ इसकी तुलना में डिलीट पोस्ट बताने वाला सिस्टम अच्छा और काम का है, ऐसी स्थिति में, तब जब औसतन रोज एक पोस्ट डिलीट हो ही जाती है........
> और साथ ही यह भी बताएँ कि my reports क्यों बंद किया गया?


ठीक है इस सुविधा को पुनः आरम्भ किया गया |
माई रिपोर्ट्स का कोई खास लाभ नही हो पा रहा था इसलिए बंद किया गया है ,क्या आपके लिए वो कुछ उपयोगी थी ?

----------


## ashwanimale

> शायद आप आप भी नहीं समझे हैं........ या फिर मैं नहीं समझा हूँ कि आप क्या कहना चाह रहे हैं........


ऐसा करेंगे कि जिस समय हम दोनों एक साथ ओनलाइन हुए, चैट बाक्स के थ्रू बात कर लेंगे?

----------


## satya_anveshi

चालू करने के लिए धन्यवाद........
my reports भी रिसिप्ट के समान है और जिस तरह पोस्ट सफलतापूर्वक होने की हमें सूचना मिलती है इसी तरह हमारे द्वारा की गई शिकायत पर भी हमारी नजर यह पाए तो कितना अच्छा होगा........

----------


## uttarakhandi

प्रबंधन विभाग जी,

सर्च करने पर redirecting ................................ मैसेज क्यों आ रहा है...... क्या इससे कोई विशेष लाभ मिल रहा है......... । अगर नहीं तो कृपया पहले वाली स्थिति बहाल कर दीजिये........ ।

----------


## pathfinder

कृपया मुझे यह बताईये  कि  यह रिडायरेक्ट वाली समस्या कब से आ रही है ?

----------


## gill1313

मेरे पास तो तीन दिन से आ रही हैप्रिय पाथ जी

----------


## satya_anveshi

12-06-2013 को दोपहर से समस्या आ रही है प्रिय पाथ जी........

----------


## Vrinda

> Originally Posted by Vrinda
> 
> प्रिय मित्र!
> हिन्दी विचार में आपका स्वागत है।
> सूत्रों में आप देखेंगे कि प्रत्येक प्रविष्टि के नीचे बायीं ओर शिकायत बटन  (काला तिकोना चिन्ह) है। शिकायत बटन का प्रयोग आप किसी प्रविष्टि के पसंद न  आने पर या नियम विरुद्ध होने पर नियामकों तक इसकी सूचना पंहुचाने के लिए  कर सकते हैं। ऐसा करके आप हमारा सहयोग करेंगे।आपका दिन मंगलमय हो!
> धन्यवाद।
> 
> 
> अपना स्वागत अपने पास रखिये


niyamak gan kripya dhyan dein, meri is post ko meri shikayat samjha jae,

fon se hone k kaaran shikayat btn nai dikhta isliye sarvjanik shikayat kr ri hu

madhur swagat sandesh ka is trh k jawaab par muje appatti hai, or ukt kot hui post me anuchit unparliamentary shabdo ka pryog niyam bhang hai, chahe vo koi b sutr ho, galiyan manch par manya nai hai

----------


## sultania

पाथ जी गालियां मंच पे कहीं भी मान्य नहीं है ये नियम सभी को पता है। 
पर आपके नियामक गालियो मैं प्रयोग होने वाले शब्द जेसे लं* ,चु* चु*ई आदि शब्दो पे आप्ति दर्शाने ओर शिकायत ब्ट्ट्न दुवारा सूचित करने पे ,,सार्वजनिक रूप से शिकायत को खारिज कर सूत्र मैं पोस्ट करते है की ये लोकल भाषा है। 
अब आप सदस्यो को गाली के लिये एक तरफ बेन कर रहे है ओर दूसरी तरफ आपके नियामक एसी भाषा को बड़वा दे रहे है ,,,,,एसी भाषा को प्रोत्साहन देने वालो पे कड़ी कारवाही क्या आप नहीं करेंगे ???

----------


## sultania

> कृपया मुझे यह बताईये  कि  यह रिडायरेक्ट वाली समस्या कब से आ रही है ?


मुझे ये कोई समस्या नहीं लगती । 
काफी फोरम पे ये सुविधा है ,,कारण पता लगाने की कोशिश की तो पता चला की रिडारेक्ट होने की प्रक्रिया अपनाने से फोरम पूरी तरह से लोड हो जाता है ओर फोरम की अधिकतर सुविधा जेसे फोटो अपलोड करना ,ईस्माइली लगाना ,चित्र को देखना आदि चीजों मैं आसानी होती है। 
सच क्या है कृपया जानकारी हेतु बताये । 
हाँ इस सुविधा के बाद अब मेरे लेप्टोप पे फोरम पूरा आराम से लोड हो रहा है,चित्र पोस्ट मैं भी परेशानी नहीं है ।

----------


## salman 2

> मुझे ये कोई समस्या नहीं लगती । 
> काफी फोरम पे ये सुविधा है ,,कारण पता लगाने की कोशिश की तो पता चला की रिडारेक्ट होने की प्रक्रिया अपनाने से फोरम पूरी तरह से लोड हो जाता है ओर फोरम की अधिकतर सुविधा जेसे फोटो अपलोड करना ,ईस्माइली लगाना ,चित्र को देखना आदि चीजों मैं आसानी होती है। 
> सच क्या है कृपया जानकारी हेतु बताये । 
> हाँ इस सुविधा के बाद अब मेरे लेप्टोप पे फोरम पूरा आराम से लोड हो रहा है,चित्र पोस्ट मैं भी परेशानी नहीं है ।


मुझे भी कोई समस्या नही

----------


## Vrinda

Me nai manti ki aise shabdo k liye niyamak log protsahit krte hain

or is treh ki statements pas krne walo se me saksh samne rakhne ki apeksha rakhti hu

or jo is treh k anuchit shabdo ka pryog krte hain, samjhane pe b nai sunte to ban krne k alawa chara hi kya rhta hai, blki na sirf ban me to khti pravashtio ka jurmana b ho har galti par 500 or bar bar galti karne wale par 500 k upar 250 ka incremental jurmana jaise pehli galti par 500, dusri par 750, tisri pe 1000, chauthi par 1250

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

गत दिवस, 11:58 PM
pathfinder started a thread मुकदमा दायर करने वाली नवीन सुविधा के विषय में आपके विचार आमंत्रित हैं | in आओ समय बिताएँ
प्रिय मित्रों मंच पर एक नवीन सुविधा आरम्भ करने से पहले इस बार मंच के कुछ विशेष सदस्यों से विचार विमर्श किया जा रहा है और आप सबको विशेष समझते हुए इस..


जनाब मैरे जैसे बड़े सदस्य को विशेष क्यों नहीं समझा जा रहे है जो मुझे इस विचार विमर्श से बाहर रखा जा रहा है <<<<<<<<<<<

*vBulletin Message*You are not authorised to participate in this dispute.

----------


## pathfinder

> गत दिवस, 11:58 PM
> pathfinder started a thread मुकदमा दायर करने वाली नवीन सुविधा के विषय में आपके विचार आमंत्रित हैं | in आओ समय बिताएँ
> प्रिय मित्रों मंच पर एक नवीन सुविधा आरम्भ करने से पहले इस बार मंच के कुछ विशेष सदस्यों से विचार विमर्श किया जा रहा है और आप सबको विशेष समझते हुए इस..
> 
> 
> जनाब मैरे जैसे बड़े सदस्य को विशेष क्यों नहीं समझा जा रहे है जो मुझे इस विचार विमर्श से बाहर रखा जा रहा है <<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> *vBulletin Message*
> 
> You are not authorised to participate in this dispute.


प्रिय कवि साहब ,हमारे लिए मंच का प्रत्येक सदस्य महत्त्वपूर्ण है परन्तु कुछ सदस्य मंच पर अव्यवस्था होने की स्थिति में एवं सामान्यतः मंच की उन्नति के विषय में लगातार प्रबन्धन को न सिर्फ सुझाव देते रहते हैं बल्कि निरंतर सम्पर्क में भी रहते हैं ,इसलिए ऐसे सदस्यों को विशेष कहकर सम्बोधित किया गया है क्यूंकि मंच प्रबन्धन में परोक्ष रूप से उनकी भी भागीदारी रहती है |

----------


## sultania

> Vrinda ji ne kuch aur kaha aur aap hamesha ki Tarah use kahon aur hi le gaye.
> Praji kade has vi liya Karo haha


रज्जी जी ये कोई बात-चित करने का सूत्र नहीं है ,यहाँ केवल प्रबंधन को संबोधित किया जा रहा है अपनी समस्या ओर सुझावो के लिये । 
मेरी पोस्ट का वृंदा जी या कोई अन्य सदस्य की किसी भी पोस्ट से कोई संबंध नहीं है।

----------


## gill1313

मेरी समस्या ये है के मुझे रोज लॉग इन करना पड़ता है | मैं हर बार रेमम्बेर पे मार्क करता हूँ |
क्या मेरी ये प्रोब्लम ठीक हो सकती ?

----------


## pathfinder

> मेरी समस्या ये है के मुझे रोज लॉग इन करना पड़ता है | मैं हर बार रेमम्बेर पे मार्क करता हूँ |
> क्या मेरी ये प्रोब्लम ठीक हो सकती ?


यह समस्या आपके ब्राउज़र की प्रतीत होती है ,कृपया अपना ब्राउज़र बदल कर देखिये यदि समस्या ठीक हो जाये तो इसी ब्राउजर को पुनः इंस्टाल कर लीजियेगा |

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

redirect prompt sirf log in pr hi thik tha, forum bahut slow ho gaya hai ab,

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

mere 2816 posts last log time se km hai, kyun?

----------


## Munneraja

> mere 2816 posts last log time se km hai, kyun?


प्रबंधन विभाग में पुराणी शिकायती प्रविष्टियाँ मिटा दी गई हैं. अतः उनमे की गई प्रविष्टियाँ कम हो गई.
मेरी भी लगभग साढे छः हजार कम हो गई हैं...

----------


## uttarakhandi

महोदय 
क्या मुकदमे वाले सूत्र में pil भी दायर की जा सकती है. अर्थात यदि कोई तीसरा पक्ष किन्ही अन्य सदस्यों के झगडे से  व्यथित है तो क्या ये मुकदमा हो सकता है ल निर्णय के लिए जज नियुक्ति और अपील की व्यवस्था पर भी  प्रकाश डालने  की कृपा करें

----------


## Munneraja

> महोदय 
> क्या मुकदमे वाले सूत्र में pil भी दायर की जा सकती है. अर्थात यदि कोई तीसरा पक्ष किन्ही अन्य सदस्यों के झगडे से  व्यथित है तो क्या ये मुकदमा हो सकता है ल निर्णय के लिए जज नियुक्ति और अपील की व्यवस्था पर भी  प्रकाश डालने  की कृपा करें


इस सूत्र हेतु नियम एवं शर्ते लिखी जानी शुरू कर दी गई हैं 
आप जैसे सुझावों के कारण कुछ और लिखी जा सकती हैं. 
अतः एक बार यह कार्य पूरा हो ले तो सभी के लिए प्रदर्शित कर दी जायेगी

----------


## mantu007

माननीय प्रबंधन महोदय , 

सादर प्रणाम ,

जैसा की विदित है इस फोरम पर कहीं ना कहीं कुछ सदस्यों के आपसी मनभेद के कारण बाकि भोले भाले सदस्यों जैसे की मैं , *** भाई  इत्यादि सदस्यों को भी अपनी हंसी मजाक करने में थोड़ी सी परेशानी होती है ......क्या इन सदस्यों के खिलाफ मुकदमा दायर हो सकता है ??????

अगर बुरा लगे तो मुझे माफ और प्रविष्टि को साफ़ कर दीजियेगा ....

आपका शुभचिंतक .......

महेश्वर मंटू मौर्य.....

----------


## Munneraja

> माननीय प्रबंधन महोदय , 
> 
> सादर प्रणाम ,
> 
> जैसा की विदित है इस फोरम पर कहीं ना कहीं कुछ सदस्यों के आपसी मनभेद के कारण बाकि भोले भाले सदस्यों ...को भी अपनी हंसी मजाक करने में थोड़ी सी परेशानी होती है ......क्या इन सदस्यों के खिलाफ मुकदमा दायर हो सकता है ??????
> 
> अगर बुरा लगे तो मुझे माफ और प्रविष्टि को साफ़ कर दीजियेगा ....
> 
> आपका शुभचिंतक .......
> ...


इस सूत्र का अभिप्राय यह है कि किसी सदस्य के प्रविष्टि अथवा व्यवहार के द्वारा यदि कोई दूसरा सदस्य सीधा आहत/प्रताड़ित होता है तो आहत सदस्य द्वारा मुकद्दमा दायर किया जा सके.
यदि यह उद्द्येश्य पूरा होता है तो आप अवश्य मुकद्दमा कर सकेंगे

----------


## pathfinder

सूत्र में से विषय से हटकर की जाने वाली प्रविष्टियाँ हटाये जाने तक के लिए सुत्र को बंद किया जा रहा है ,शीघ्र ही सूत्र को पुनः आरम्भ कर दिया जायेगा |आप को हुयी असुविधा के लिए हमे खेद है |

----------

